# Fiio amps?



## sugarinthegourd

Anybody try one of these cheap, tiny headphone amps? Seems to be the company as Meizu. 



















 I have one on order. Don't expect much, but then I didn't pay much and would love to be surprised. Selling point for me is its tiny size. My Sony A818 drives ER-4Ps great but I prefer the 4S sound and I pretty much have to max out the volume on the Sony to get to a good listening level with the 100 ohm phones. A tiny amp that sounds good would be a nice bonus if I ever want to turn it up to 11.

 thanks,

 John


----------



## sugarinthegourd

The silence is deafening... I assume that means no one here has tried one?

 thanks,

 John


----------



## NiceCans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sugarinthegourd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The silence is deafening... I assume that means no one here has tried one?_

 

well you will have soon, and there is a line of people stretched around the block waiting for your review


----------



## Geir

x2


----------



## Explorer

bad info


----------



## sugarinthegourd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Explorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bad info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What does that mean?


----------



## Explorer

Bad info - I posted a link to what I thought was the same amp but I was incorrect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where did you order this amp from? When do you expect delivery? I am very curious about this amp, as Meizu has produced some quality products.

 Explorer


----------



## Drag0n

$$$???


----------



## malldian

Send us some links?


----------



## sugarinthegourd

Yikes, it's awful easy to find using "the Google" -- anyway, I got mine on eBay for $1.30 plus $9.99 shipping from HK. Yes, total of 11.29 USD including shipping. It's been in the USPS mail system for several days so I would expect it any day now.


----------



## frozncore

I'd love to see how these match up to Xin's Supermicro IV


----------



## sugarinthegourd

OK, just got the amp. It is _*TINY*_. I mean, really tiny. I don't know if pictures even convery the tininess of it. I've never seen a Xin Supermicro, but it can't be any smaller than this thing. Very nicely packaged, seems very well-made. Obviously, there's no volume adjustment. Between my Sony A818 and Ety ER-4Ps w/ S-cable, it sounds good, though I haven't listened enough yet to say _how_ good. Volume-wise, the ER-4Ps without the 4S cable seem to have just about the same volume as they do with the amp + cable. Which is basically what I was looking for. So I can get the 4S sound with the 4P volume. Soundstage seems a bit wider with the amp, and a bit more bass as well, but those are based on very brief listening. 

 Two things are for sure: 1) I'll have no trouble fitting this amp in my shirt pocket or front pants pocket along with the A818 & 2) it was worth the price I paid!


----------



## sugarinthegourd

Here's a low-quality pic from my cell phone: shows the amp with Sony, IEMs and a AAA battery.


----------



## Drag0n

Ok, nice....and the sound?


----------



## malldian

He commented briefly but I would love to hear more.


----------



## sugarinthegourd

I'll post more thoughts on the sound in a day or two. So far I'm really liking it a lot, basically looking for some shortcoming and not able to find any. Want to spend some extended time listening with and without it before I weigh in with my final answer.

 thanks


----------



## sugarinthegourd

A couple more crap cellphone pics. Here it's velcro'd onto the back of by A818, which is itself in a clear hard case. The white interconnect (which came with the Fiio) is a bit long so it's wrapped around the velcro. The whole package is really small -- I used to tote aroung a 3gen 60GB iPod and an RSA SR-71. This is infinitely more convenient!


----------



## J.D.N

I guess the only and biggest set back is there is no volume on it so it cant be used with a LOD. I would have jumped on one if it had one, but now i cant seem much point.


----------



## wicker_man

I look forward to hearing more comments, I am quite tempted to buy one as my first foray into headphone amps.

 How much louder is the sound with the amp? Would it allow the use of 'full sized' headphones on my iPod (if I buy at a later date?)

 I currently use some JVC Marshmallows, would the amp be beneficial for use?

 The fact that it doesn't have a volume control means I would still be able to use my iPod remote (connected to my Classic).

 Thanks.


----------



## sugarinthegourd

OK, I've done a lot more focused listening and here are my conclusions, based on my listening with a Sony NWZ-A818 and Etymotic ER-4Ps (with 4s cable):

Volume with the 4s cable + FiiO amp is almost identical to unamped 4p cable, but sound quality is much better

With the 4s cable, the amp adds volume equivalent to about 8 clicks on the A818 volume meter -- in other words, level 22 with the amp is about equivalent in volume to level 30 without the amp

Comparing equivalent volume levels with and without the amp, I prefer the sound with the amp. Hard to pinpoint what exactly I like better, but it's subjectively better. Soundstage is a bit wider, overall sound seems a bit more precise and open. Bass is boosted a bit, but it's not overwhelming and bass is still tight.

*Overall, even without the volume boost it gives me for high-impedence phones, I prefer the sound with the amp. Given the price, size and sound quality I'd say this is a no-brainer. If you need a volume control or power switch (power is cut by unplugging headphone jack) look elsewhere. But if you want a tiny, great-sounding amp at an amazing price, I'd highly recommend giving the FiiO a try. *

 One other side benefit for me: the headphone jack on the Sony is at the bottom, and I'd always kind of wished it were at the top. With the FiiO configured the way I have it, the headphone jack is now at the top.

 P.S. I wish there were an apparent easy & reversible way of opening the case to see what's inside, but there doesn't appear to be. The size appears almost identical to Xin SuperMicro and I am wondering if they cloned that amp (without the Xin's volume control).


----------



## nickyboyo

I've just bought one of these from ebay, 1 British penny and 5.99 delivery, Au$ 12.47 all up. For that price its worth getting just to take apart and have a look inside


----------



## Kabeer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've just bought one of these from ebay, 1 British penny and 5.99 delivery, Au$ 12.47 all up. For that price its worth getting just to take apart and have a look inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha after reading your post I impulse copied you!! Imagine is this is a Supermicro 4/11 copy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Lol I can dream.


----------



## Fud

I'm in! How can you go wrong at that price? Hard to find reviews on the amp, but I'm willing to add to that bank of information once I get my hands on one


----------



## wicker_man

I have also just purchased one for 1p (+ £5.99 delivery) on eBay.


----------



## Henmyr

Was impossible to resist. I'm hoping it will enhance my D2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.D.N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess the only and biggest set back is there is no volume on it so it cant be used with a LOD. I would have jumped on one if it had one, but now i cant seem much point._

 

It's perfect for the Cowon D2


----------



## os2k

Ordered one as well. I am hoping it will allow me to travel with my IM716 without going through the hassle of removing the pod. The IM716 pod does have a volume control, so the lack of one on the amp itself should not be a problem. 

 I'll report my impressions as soon as I get mine in.


----------



## big-fi

I might pull a trigger, too actually.

 Too bad they don't have it in black...


----------



## Explorer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kabeer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haha after reading your post I impulse copied you!! Imagine is this is a Supermicro 4/11 copy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Lol I can dream._

 

 For around $12USD delivered, I purchased it so that I can dream of owning a Xin SuperMicro clone and a Xin Reference.

 Explorer

 PS SuperMicro clone or not, it looks like this might be delivered before my Xin Reference amp.


----------



## nickyboyo

I've just taken delivery of my little fiio unit.Yes, it amplifies allrighty, it certainly is listenable straight from the box, just starting to burn it in now.


----------



## os2k

I got mine today (that was some fast shipping from Hong Kong! ), and I am not disappointed. The sound quality is as good as my uamp107. The sound signature, however, is different - the bass is more emphasized (which is not a bad thing when paired with the IM716). It is a huge improvement over the standard HP jack on my ZVM.

 The amp is *small* (2.17" X .9" X .58"). I saw many pictures of it, and I was still surprised when I took it out of the box.

 For what I paid for it ($13) well worth the "investment". It's definitely a winner in the SQ/$ category.

 edit: dang! it's even driving my vintage K240's (600 ohms)


----------



## Henmyr

This seems to be the official website for the Fiio I think:
Product Show-FiiO Electronic Technology






  Quote:


 Description:

 The smallest portable headphone amplifier in the world!
 Improves the sound quality for MP3 MP4 Players Computers or Mobile Phones when using earphones or headphones.
 Save your player battery and lengthen the play time when playing music.
*It’s not about volume but Quality*. A great pair of headphones can change you're listening experience--but only if they are driven well and properly powered. Put an E3 Headphone Amplifier between your music source and your favourite pair of headphones or earphones for an awesome personal listening experience right between your ears.

 ● Designed for high impendence and low sensitivity headphones, with bass boost function;

 ● Small and easy to carry and use in the outdoors;

 ● Increase your music player's play time;

 ● Uses only one AAA battery, for 20 hours playtime. 
 

I really dig the:  Quote:


 It’s not about volume but Quality 
 

So if we're lucky, it's not just a toy like the Boostaroo but instead something really useful. The comments so far in this thread are very positive.


----------



## Kabeer

Got mine today as well. It really is tiny. 
 I also tried it with 600ohm AKG k240's. And it does a not too dissimilar job than my cMoy (the cMoy is possibly a teeny bit better), seems to have a little bit more bass emphasis though.

 I was trying to figure how to open it without snapping the case... anyone figured it out? Possibly find a way to hack a volume control onto it...

 Would using a in line attenuator be as good as a volume control? or would it degrade SQ much more than a volume pot?


----------



## malldian

Come on... someone murder this ;p


----------



## Explorer

I also received mine today. Amazing, I had to sign for my $0.02 amp.


----------



## sugarinthegourd

I too was not prepared for how small it is -- about the size of a pack of gum, but a bit shorter. Somehow photos don't convey how small it is in real life.


----------



## TSi

aww, how come I cant find any priced 1.50$ with 9.99$ shipping? I see only 19.99$


----------



## Explorer

I did a search:
  Quote:


 11 items found for fiio from eBay international sellers 
 

Starting bids were all GBP 0.01


----------



## nickyboyo

Here we go folks......






 chip number- top line- MS (or M5) 7RG
 bottom line- L4917


----------



## nickyboyo

and the underside....


----------



## wicker_man

Mine has also been delivered (but I used my home address, not my current university address because I thought it would take longer coming from HK and I move out of university halls in 1 week).

 Looking forward to testing it when I go home for summer next week.


----------



## Kabeer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here we go folks......
 .........
 chip number- top line- MS (or M5) 7RG
 bottom line- L4917_

 

Dude, how did you get it open?


----------



## nickyboyo

Easy mate, penknife along the join running along the top and bottom ends, being careful around the jack openings. Gently pry apart and just keep working, it will spread wider and wider then suddenly pop open. It's all good kabeer, you can even pop it back together when you've had a look around.


----------



## Kabeer

Ok I tried the penkife method and wasnt getting anywhere. 
 So I put a pliers nose in the battery compartment and yanked it, and it flew open lol (not reccomended method!).


----------



## Kabeer

Excuse the terrible photo quality (mobile phone).
 But just wanted to show how tiny the actualy working part of the amp is! cant get smaller than this.


----------



## MarcusL

Damn, that's some serious soldering skills. And cheap to boot. Kinda reminds me of Xin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hope it sounds BIG too.


----------



## Henmyr

Got my today also. I will let it burn for a while before I give any impressions. It doesn't look like it has any big caps that need to burn in though.

 EDIT: Can't help myself, will leave some short impressions anyway.

 The fiio is (at least before burn in, but I do not believe that burn in will change much) not completely neutral. As other have stated, it definitely gives the sound more body. I especially belive that it has a bumb in the lower midrange as well in the bass. This makes it add just a bit of warmth to the sound.


----------



## TSi

wow im surprised... amazing soldering skills (done by a robo most likely)


----------



## nismohks

wow, these amps look pretty nifty!

 So any conclusions on the sound quality? i might get one just for the sake of having one!


----------



## nismohks

also just realised on the website it's:

 Designed for high impendence and low sensitivity headphones, with bass boost function

 which would explain how it may not sound neutral and its ability to drive (to some extent) those bigger cans.


----------



## dap_pad

Wow... at this price... I might actually buy one just to see how small it actually is


----------



## sugarinthegourd

The opamp may be one of these, or a knockoff.

 One thing I've noticed about my FiiO -- you know how if you leave a cell phone near a TV or something, it can periodically make a bunch of staticky noise come from the TV? If I carry my FiiO in the same pocket as my cell phone, this happens from time to time. 

 John


----------



## TSi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sugarinthegourd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The opamp may be one of these, or a knockoff.

 One thing I've noticed about my FiiO -- you know how if you leave a cell phone near a TV or something, it can periodically make a bunch of staticky noise come from the TV? If I carry my FiiO in the same pocket as my cell phone, this happens from time to time. 

 John_

 

a lot of amps do that...


----------



## spookygonk

Just got one off ebay, bid 2p just in case someone else wanted one, but I won it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and am looking forward to what it sounds like.


----------



## Henmyr

I would not say that the Fiio is an upgrade when used with the D2 and Koss KSC75. It does add a little bit off bass, but I didn't find the added bass very tight. It also does seem to roll of the hights a bit.

 So, if the portable player is strong, and the headphones are not too hard to drive, the Fiio will not improve the sound.


----------



## zephyr90

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sugarinthegourd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
Volume with the 4s cable + FiiO amp is almost identical to unamped 4p cable, but sound quality is much better

With the 4s cable, the amp adds volume equivalent to about 8 clicks on the A818 volume meter -- in other words, level 22 with the amp is about equivalent in volume to level 30 without the amp
_

 





 does it add volume now or not? first you say that it's almost identical to unamped, then you state that it adds volume. confusing!
 what if my onboard sound card has a weak output, will the amp add volume or not?


----------



## BIG POPPA

The cable adds resistance. It does not add volume, it will decrease it with the resistance.


----------



## zephyr90

what is a 4s cable then? what if i use it from my ipod straight into my headphones? does it still lower the volume level?


----------



## direcow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Henmyr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would not say that the Fiio is an upgrade when used with the D2 and Koss KSC75. It does add a little bit off bass, but I didn't find the added bass very tight. It also does seem to roll of the hights a bit.

 So, if the portable player is strong, and the headphones are not too hard to drive, the Fiio will not improve the sound._

 

pairing a cowon D2 with the Fiio and a Mylar XBi, there is a definite improvement in terms of soundstage and warmth... so it depends on your earphones too.


----------



## GN85

Just got mine. It does bring more warmth to the sound, but.... no one else gets this extremely noticeable hissing sound?


----------



## kostalex

Just got it and found it to be quite bassy (warm?). This helps some earphones, like Etys. Fiio surprised me, it has enough power to drive Yuin OK1 and PK1 louder than I want to listen them.


----------



## GN85

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kostalex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got it and found it to be quite bassy (warm?). This helps some earphones, like Etys. Fiio surprised me, it has enough power to drive Yuin OK1 and PK1 louder than I want to listen them._

 

Any hissing?


----------



## kostalex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GN85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any hissing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I heard some very low, almost inaudible hiss. Nothing that may spoil the listening. I tried with my most sensitive cans: ER-4P, CX300, OK2. Tried FIIO not connected and connected to Sansa Clip 4 GB and iPod Classic headphone out.

 I beleive some sensitive cans (Shure E500, f.e.) may hiss more, but I doubt that this hiss will harm the listening experience anyway. On the other hand, I see no reason to use this low-end amp with sensitive cans.

 Which cans do you use?


----------



## GN85

TF10 and PX-100

 The hissing is not that noticeable with my MP3 players (Creative Zen Stone, and Muvo T100), but when I plug the amp into my PC (x-fi) then the hissing gets so pronounced that I can hear it while the music plays. Less noticeable on the PX-100s of course, but it's still there.


----------



## kostalex

I like this funny little amp.

 Tried it in Classic headphone out -> FIIO -> ATH-CM700 (which is overdetailed hi-fi earbud). It changed CM700 sound from thin and almost harsh to punchy and smooth. It affects CM700 sound the same way as the tube amps do. Recommended combo!

 Then I connected HD650, just for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It does add bass and volume to them which are unavaiable unamped.

 Sure, it is not the best amp I heard. But it is not a crap either. It amplifies and colors the sound in relaxed, warm, smooth and comfortable way. Kinda "tube-alike" amp for background on non-critical listening.

 And it does not make the bass overhelming, untill you use some bass monsters like DT770.


----------



## sbulack

For convenience at work (without sacrificing any SQ that I miss), I've reduced my work rig to: Work PC -> Soundblaster USB MP3+ -> Cardas Mini-to-Mini (from headphone out of MP3+) -> Fiio -> PK1

 This is a GREAT rig for while I'm at work.

 About the Fiio hissing:

 In this audio path: Work PC headphone out -> Cardas Mini-to-Mini -> Fiio -> PK1 no noticeable hissing (the PK1 are not all that sensitive)
 In this same audio path with Shure SE530 (these are 21 db more sensitive than the PK1, every 3 db is twice the power - so these will hear hissing at 1/128th the power of the lowest audible hissing with the PK1) - low noticeable hissing when nothing is playing, but it does not distract from music.

 In the audio path: Work PC -> USB MP3+ -> Cardas Mini-to-Mini (MP3+ headphone out) -> Fiio -> SE530 there is no noticeable hissing at the volume at which I would want to listen to music. When I turn the volume up (either on the PC or on the USB MP3+) to where the volume is so loud that I would never listen at it, I can hear substantial hissing. But again, none noticeable at the volume at which I would listen to music with these very sensitive IEM's. BTW, the SE530's sound really enjoyable with the Fiio. I've heard quite a bit better from sources costing 16 - 32X the price of the USB MP3+ and amps costing 15 - 50X the price of the Fiio. In terms of: do I really enjoy listening to music through this much more modest rig? You bet I do!!!

 For convenience of insertion and removal at work, where there are frequent-enough conversations with folks, I'll stick with the USB MP3+, the Fiio and the PK1's.

 Given this comparison between the PC headphone out and that on the USB MP3+, the hissing is coming from the sound card (or onboard sound chip) rather than from the Fiio.


----------



## Kabeer

How are you guys controlling volume, when connected to a fixed line-out. Im using an iMod.


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kostalex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I heard some very low, almost inaudible hiss. Nothing that may spoil the listening. I tried with my most sensitive cans: ER-4P, CX300, OK2. Tried FIIO not connected and connected to Sansa Clip 4 GB and iPod Classic headphone out.

 I beleive some sensitive cans (Shure E500, f.e.) may hiss more, but I doubt that this hiss will harm the listening experience anyway. On the other hand, I see no reason to use this low-end amp with sensitive cans.

 Which cans do you use?_

 

I can hear a hiss when not using an amp with my shure se530's when music is not playing lol but ofc when you use a LOD you don't have that


----------



## GN85

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For convenience at work (without sacrificing any SQ that I miss), I've reduced my work rig to: Work PC -> Soundblaster USB MP3+ -> Cardas Mini-to-Mini (from headphone out of MP3+) -> Fiio -> PK1

 This is a GREAT rig for while I'm at work.

 About the Fiio hissing:

 In this audio path: Work PC headphone out -> Cardas Mini-to-Mini -> Fiio -> PK1 no noticeable hissing (the PK1 are not all that sensitive)
 In this same audio path with Shure SE530 (these are 21 db more sensitive than the PK1, every 3 db is twice the power - so these will hear hissing at 1/128th the power of the lowest audible hissing with the PK1) - low noticeable hissing when nothing is playing, but it does not distract from music.

 In the audio path: Work PC -> USB MP3+ -> Cardas Mini-to-Mini (MP3+ headphone out) -> Fiio -> SE530 there is no noticeable hissing at the volume at which I would want to listen to music. When I turn the volume up (either on the PC or on the USB MP3+) to where the volume is so loud that I would never listen at it, I can hear substantial hissing. But again, none noticeable at the volume at which I would listen to music with these very sensitive IEM's. BTW, the SE530's sound really enjoyable with the Fiio. I've heard quite a bit better from sources costing 16 - 32X the price of the USB MP3+ and amps costing 15 - 50X the price of the Fiio. In terms of: do I really enjoy listening to music through this much more modest rig? You bet I do!!!

 For convenience of insertion and removal at work, where there are frequent-enough conversations with folks, I'll stick with the USB MP3+, the Fiio and the PK1's.

 Given this comparison between the PC headphone out and that on the USB MP3+, the hissing is coming from the sound card (or onboard sound chip) rather than from the Fiio._

 

I'm not sure. I tried connecting the FiiO to two different computers, with the same result. Changing the volume seems to have no effect on the hissing, it doesn't even matter if the volume is muted. As soon as I connect the amp to something I hear that noise.

 Oh well, wasn't really expecting much more from a cheap amp like this. At least it does an OK job on my MP3 players.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kabeer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How are you guys controlling volume, when connected to a fixed line-out. Im using an iMod._

 

I'm using headphone out's with the Fiio. I've got a 5.5G iMod, where the line out comes from the dock and the headphone out is still a headphone out - which I use with the Fiio. Have you got a 4th gen iMod without a volume-controllable headphone out? Have you ever tried what looks like a mini-extender cable with a volume wheel in the middle? I'll send you a PM about one.


----------



## geob

Here are the Specifications for the E3
 SPECIFICATIONS
 Output Power70 mW (32 ohms Loaded)
 12 mW (300 ohms Loaded)
 Signal to Noise Ratio>= 90 dB (A Weight)
 Distortion< 0.05% (10 mW)
 Frequency Response10 Hz - 40 kHz
 Suitable Headphone Impedance16 ohms - 300 ohms
 Weight11 grams (without battery)
 Power Supply 1 AAA Battery
 Dimensions55 mm x 23 mm x 14.5 mm

 It is based on the National Semiconductor LM 4917 which is a dedicated headphone amplifier Integrated Circuit. 
 The amplifier provides about 6 dB of boost from 30 to 125 hertz which tapers off to 3dB of boost at 10 kHz and then a increase of boost to 4 dB in the 18 to 20 kHz region


----------



## Mikol1011

Just got my Fiio now.

 First impressions are quite good when paired with my E4c's; however as someone mentioned here, it does roll abit of the highs; it emphasizes mid-bass which is what gives it the warmth, and it's nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 However, when paired with something that has loud system noise, yes, the hiss is very noticable when you're not playing music, but doesn't affect the music at all other than at quiet sections.

 Still, all-in-all awesome deal for only $12.


----------



## geob

If you have a hiss look to your music source.
 If you are using on a laptop mute the internal microphone or you will end up recording your fan and CDROM drive noise along with your music. 
 Most portable media players have poor audio output sections.(that's why they won't drive a reasonable set of headphones)


----------



## Lil' Knight

Just grasped one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Won at 0,01GBP =)) 
 Can't wait to see it


----------



## Abbadon

Just picked up mine from the post office. With my marshmellows, it gives them some much needed bass. With my rs-1's, the sound is okay, very heavy low end, but definitely better than straight out of my ZVM.

 For 12 bucks, it was a damn good deal.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Did you guys got any contact with the seller?


----------



## geob

Here is the link to the Manufacturer Who are:
 Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Ltd.

FiiO Electronic Technology-www.fiio.com.cn


----------



## GN85

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *geob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is the link to the Manufacturer Who are:
 Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Ltd.

FiiO Electronic Technology-www.fiio.com.cn_

 

And there's a link there leading back to this thread.


----------



## tjumper78

ohhh~! if fiio does give more bass to the sound, i think it can be very nice to use with my car stereo.
 i'm gonna try this thing my acura's audio system's (bose system without an amp or subwoofer) bass is pretty weak.
 ipod -> female lod -> mini-mini cable -> fiio -> mini-mini cable -> car audio.
 let me go find a fiio on ebay now.

 edit: why the heck is thing 30 bucks now? $25 + $5 shipping. think i'll wait until i can find one for under 15.


----------



## richierich

I think on US eBay it's $30 but on other countries' eBay it's cheaper.


----------



## geob

Here is the Frequency response curve for the E3 based on information information on located at

Fiio E3 Frequency Responce - Studioalleyªº*Ó¤HªÅ¶¡ - DCHomer Blog - powered by X-Space

 You need to add +3 dB to the figures supplied to reference the figures on the web link to 0 dB.

 You will notice that in the area that most headphones start to drop off in their sensitivity the E3 provides a boost


----------



## Henmyr

I've been experiencing rather large "pops" when inserting my headphones in the fiio, and when starting my mp3 player while having the fiio in between. I belive this has something to do with my rechargable batteries, but I'm not sure. They seem to pop less when I have them fully charged.

 Anyone got any good suggestions for not getting the loud "pop"?


----------



## nickyboyo

Use non rechargeable alkaline batteries instead. I found much more hiss present even with fully charged NiMH's


----------



## zephyr90

will this thing help me driving my alessandro MS-1 properly?
 with the ipod, the sound is fine even without an amp, but when using my PC output, it lacks bass. before raising the money to buy an iBasso D2 Boa, i think i'll invest in one of these little bastards if they're worth it...


----------



## GN85

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Henmyr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been experiencing rather large "pops" when inserting my headphones in the fiio, and when starting my mp3 player while having the fiio in between. I belive this has something to do with my rechargable batteries, but I'm not sure. They seem to pop less when I have them fully charged.

 Anyone got any good suggestions for not getting the loud "pop"?_

 

This is happened to me too, with regular alkaline batteries. I guess a solution would be to plug the phones into the fiiO before putting them over your ears.


----------



## Henmyr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GN85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is happened to me too, with regular alkaline batteries. I guess a solution would be to plug the phones into the fiiO before putting them over your ears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's mostly the headphones I'm afraid of damaging. Don't know how dangerous it is, but it surely does not sound healthy for them.


----------



## yeahx

Could I use one of these FiiO amps and a LOD with headphones that have a volume control on the cord?


----------



## 4saken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yeahx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could I use one of these FiiO amps and a LOD with headphones that have a volume control on the cord?_

 

I see no problem with that. The quality you get from it is uncertain though.


----------



## geob

RE : Hiss in The E3
 The specified signal to noise ratio is greater than 90 dB. To put that in perspective my Onkyo home theater Receiver has a S/N of 100 dB and it's noise is too quiet to hear. 
 Twenty five years of repairing Industrial Instrumentation taught me a few things. 

 1. First break the amplification chain in half. Take your E3 Amplifier and power it up by plugging your headphones in but with the input cable unplugged. 

 2. No hiss. The noise is coming from your music source.

 3. Hiss Look to your batteries. Rechargeable batteries have a limited number of charge cycles and different types require different charging methods. They may not be charging to full voltage levels. NICAD need to be flattened as they have memory. Lithium based batteries like to be charged at about 80% discharge and have no memory but only last for 300 or so discharge/charge cycles.
 So replace the battery with a brand new alkaline. 
 Still hissing try another set of headphones.
 By this stage I doubt very much that you will have any hiss and will have proved that the problem lies with the input signal and all the amplifier is doing is its job of amplifying the input signal which has noise that you were previously not aware of.

 The next biggest area of problems are always to do with the mechanical components such as switches, plugs and sockets.

 The least likely area of failure is electronic. When electronics fail they usually fail completely. You won't find a half working diode for example.

 When I try my E3 with my Sennheiser Headphones and no input signal I can't hear a thing. But I am an old fella and my hearing starts to taper off at 10 to 12,000 Hz.

 If you want to see how good your hearing and headphones are go to :Equal loudness contours and audiometry - Test your own hearing 
 but be careful as you can produce sound levels which will damage your hearing.

 Cheers


----------



## tjumper78

i won and paid for one on 6/25. no shipping confirmation. sent a message, no reply. *sadface*
 think they'd have a problem with an american buyer purchasing it from ebay.uk??


----------



## nickyboyo

I'm sure it will turn up eventually. I bought ine from ebay.uk and i live in Australia. They are shipped from Hong Kong, just sit tight bud


----------



## MPorts

Superb, mine arrived this morning having taken 9 days to get here China - What can I say but WOW !

 £6.00 including carriage was a raving bargain and well worth the money. 

 I've been using an iPod Classic 80gb unamped with a pair of Senn PX-100's, I've been quite happy with the SQ, but the Fiio certainly makes a difference.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i won and paid for one on 6/25. no shipping confirmation. sent a message, no reply. *sadface*
 think they'd have a problem with an american buyer purchasing it from ebay.uk??_

 

Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Same with me last time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only when I said I will contact eBay if not reply me, the seller confirm the shipment.


----------



## merlinzeta

Received this a few days ago, my first amp.

 First impression was that the amp just gave the sound a bass boost, which was a bit too much for me. But as I listened more I'm liking the sound more, it sounds 'bigger' and it's more fun on rock tracks than straight from my D2 (I tried to adjust volume levels for a fair test). However I do think as a result it can sound a bit muddled at times, missing the clarity of the D2.

 However probably the deal breaker for me is the massive amount of hiss from this amp. This is the first time I've been bothered about hiss on any DAP ever, it's actually loud enough to be bothering on quiet tracks which is not acceptable. But, what can I ask for at this price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Forgot to mention that this is with my Freqshows, which are pretty damn sensitive, so YMMV.


----------



## MPorts

No hiss at all with my Fiio when using it with a pair of Senn PX-100's.


----------



## direcow

I'd like to mention that this is similar to my previous impressions... brings out a rounder sound, but hisses very bad on the freQshows.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i won and paid for one on 6/25. no shipping confirmation. sent a message, no reply. *sadface*
 think they'd have a problem with an american buyer purchasing it from ebay.uk??_

 

I won and paid for one (from marchrisdealer) on 6/19, I just received it today (7/05), and it was shipped from Hong Kong on 6/23. At no time was there any communication from the seller, just the amp arrived, in fine cosmetic condition and good working order. Since this is my second, I can say that it sounds the same brand new as the first one did. BTW, I'm in the US as well. If your order fulfillment runs parallel to mine, your FiiO should be arriving in about a week from today.


----------



## Lil' Knight

The FiiO hisses a lot with my PortaPro.


----------



## Henmyr

.


----------



## Seidhepriest

The description states it can drive headphones up to 300-ohm... But, it's powered by a single AAA battery. Has anyone tried one of these amps with 300-ohm headphones?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The FiiO hisses a lot with my PortaPro._

 

I've used the FiiO with a variety of phones and sources, including KSC75 phones and the headphone out of my laptop (which the SE530 reveals to have a noticeable, though low, level of hiss). With none of my sources, does the FiiO, KSC75 pair give any noticeable hiss, even at full source volume. Are the Porta Pro known to be much more sensitive than the KSC75?

 Using SE530 (which are very sensitive), I'm finding that the level of hiss using the FiiO varies with the source, rather than being attributable to the FiiO (other than the FiiO amplifying what is already in the source).

 Yet another example of how the same audio component can yield different results in different rigs and ears.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seidhepriest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The description states it can drive headphones up to 300-ohm... But, it's powered by a single AAA battery. Has anyone tried one of these amps with 300-ohm headphones?_

 

I've tried the FiiO with HD600 (300 ohm), HD650(300 ohm), DT531 (250 ohm), and DT831 (250 ohm). I prefer listening using these phones with the FiiO over using them with a few well-known, stationary (wall-powered) amps costing 15 - 20 times the price of the FiiO. Of the four higher-impedance phones above, I'd say that my favorite with the FiiO is the HD600. Since I mainly use the FiiO at work, I use it with Yuin PK1 buds to avoid sound leakage into adjoining cubicles. From my very modest work rig (including the FiiO), I get a level of sound that I consider to be a genuine treat to listen to.


----------



## Henmyr

When I have fiio plugged into D2, and headphones into fiio, and turn on the D2, I have measured a DC spike of about 1V. Isn't that way way too much? I just don't get why it is like this. I'm afraid to use it with my headphones now.

 If I don't have the fiio between headphones and D2 I get no DC spike.

 Any suggestions on how to proceed?

 EDIT: I measured the battery itself, and it puts out 1.36V while the marking on the battery says 1.2V. Can this have something to do with it?


----------



## st4r0c3an

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've tried the FiiO with HD600 (300 ohm), HD650(300 ohm), DT531 (250 ohm), and DT831 (250 ohm). I prefer listening using these phones with the FiiO over using them with a few well-known, stationary (wall-powered) amps costing 15 - 20 times the price of the FiiO. Of the four higher-impedance phones above, I'd say that my favorite with the FiiO is the HD600. Since I mainly use the FiiO at work, I use it with Yuin PK1 buds to avoid sound leakage into adjoining cubicles. From my very modest work rig (including the FiiO), I get a level of sound that I consider to be a genuine treat to listen to._

 

Very interested in the HD600 and FiiO pairing. Care to tell us more about that combo? What did you compare it with, how it sounds etc... Thanks


----------



## geob

RE : Spike on Start Up.
 If your source produces a spike when it starts don't plug the FiiO in until after the source is running. 
 Start your source at its lowest volume setting. 
 It is not for nothing that high end home theater receivers do a soft start by going into standby mode with the speakers disconnected from the output. This is because there is a power surge when the source powers up its power supply. 
 If your source produces a power surge at its output of course an external amplifier will amplify the surge. 
 In the portable situation the amount of energy involved is limited by the power supply which in turn is a reflection of the internal resistance of the batteries.
 That's why a 1.36 volt rechargeable will operate equipment designed for 1.5 v zinc batteries


----------



## Fud

I just recently got this from Ebay and it doesn't work.
 Now the seller wants me to ship it back to Hong Kong for a replacement.

 The shipping will cost me just under the total price for the player.
 What a rip off, what should I do?

 I think charge back is the only option as they won't budge. . .


----------



## sugarinthegourd

Wow, this thread I started sure has grown since I last checked in!

 Just thought I'd mention that dealextreme now sells the FiiO amp -- for $8.50 including shipping to the US!

 Their shipping's not the fastest, but they're reliable & if you have problems with something they'll usually just send you another.

 While you're at it, order a couple sets of their cheap and pretty good in-ear headphones.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sugarinthegourd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, this thread I started sure has grown since I last checked in!

 Just thought I'd mention that dealextreme now sells the FiiO amp -- for $8.50 including shipping to the US!

 Their shipping's not the fastest, but they're reliable & if you have problems with something they'll usually just send you another.

 While you're at it, order a couple sets of their cheap and pretty good in-ear headphones._

 

I seem to be hearing the FiiO differently than many, as I am slack-jaw AMAZED at the SQ from this amp and its price (note that I did not say FOR the price, as I prefer the FiiO to the iBasso P2 and the PenguinAmp Caffeine, regardless of price). At the dealextreme price, I just picked up two more, plus two pairs of the inexpensive in-ear buds you'd reco'd. Thanks VERY MUCH for turning my attention to this simply unbelievable (but real) tiny (in size and price) DYNAMO (in SQ) of an amp.


----------



## nickyboyo

I'm with you sbulack, i like the warm sound from this little box, and for the price it is a steal.


----------



## steviebee

Just bid on one (1p!). Should be a good little amp to go offroading with -no way I'm risking my Hornet or Xin on any downhill


----------



## paul_lindemann

A kid on the block has one, and trashes it...may be an indicator of the quality?


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paul_lindemann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A kid on the block has one, and trashes it...may be an indicator of the quality?_

 

Translation? You mean he treats it like crap and it still keeps working -- which may be an indicator of good _build _quality/durability? Or he treats it like crap because it may be crap?


----------



## Seidhepriest

So it has arrived...

 And well, it's not a match to the Minibox-D (obviously), but for the money it's a very good deal. It has a very good synergy with "portable" headphones, the OVC HC1000 are lovely paired with the FiiO amp. Not as impressive as with the Minibox-D, of course, but the FiiO cures the last small problem the HC1000 had - dip in low midrange.

 The only possible snag with the FiiO is that it doesn't amplify volume by much. So with a low-powered player (Sony D-NE500 PCDP) it can't play loud with the K-240S. Looks like it's made with 100+ dB/mW headphones in mind.


----------



## Ojsinnerz

So, is this recommended while using Porta pro? 

 Because one of the users said it causes a bit of static.


----------



## Seidhepriest

Static would be generated either by the source, or an overly powerful battery (a regular AA battery instead of an AAA makes the FiiO amp overdrive).

 No trouble with the Porta-Pro here (FiiO on an alkaline AAA battery).


----------



## Seidhepriest

So here's how it sounds with different gear...

 Sony D-NE500 PCDP+recabled K240S, street: too quiet. Lacking volume (unsurprisingly). This is mostly the player's problem - the D-NE500 is very underpowered, running on a single AA battery and with a weak headphone out.

 AC97 onboard audio+Denon AH-D1000 - rather nice, warmish, detailed, with good bass outline and good midrange texture. But there's that slight thick-packed-"squarish" character to the sound, it's almost Sennheiser/Ultrasone-like. The Minibox-D manages to sound natural and effortless, the FiiO doesn't get the same wide-open space soundstage and effortless sparkling dynamics. It's more like a good player amp (somewhat similar to Cowon *2 players) with more power and body. It does sound somewhat too edgy and lacking treble extension, looks like the FiiO slightly sacrifices spatiality for warmth and naturality for definition.

 Cowon T2+AH-D1000: this can get unbearably bassy-boomy at times, but otherwise quite nice. But not natural. The amp's slight edginess adds to T2's slight darkness and edginess, and adds to the lack of harmonics (and hence lack of dimension) in MP3 files. To someone not familiar with the higher-end digital (or analogue) formats, this might be impressive, but the artificiality does get burdening after a while. The Minibox-D has an effortless, smooth, wide-open and powerful soundstage, very natural. The FiiO/T2/AH-D1000 combination is more like a show inside a glass box with square edges - it's transparent, but not very lifelike.

 Cowon T2+HC1000: the artificiality is still there, but this is a more lovely combination. The FiiO cures HC1000's dip in low midrange, and HC1000's excellent frequency bandwidth gets a boost from the amp. HC1000 sound like full-size headphones powered by the FiiO; some trebliness is still there, but they fill much better. Some of the edginess is noticeable, but it's not as harsh.

 Cowon T2+recabled K-240S: surprisingly well. It's still more artificial than the Minibox-D, sounds like a piece of kit (the Minibox-D tends to disappear almost entirely when playing), but it's a good piece of kit. The Minibox makes the Cowon T2 and lossy format files show their artificiality (the space isn't there, everything sounds flatter than it has to be), the FiiO amp just can't reproduce the same dimension/space as the Minibox. So the lack of dimension in lossy MP3 files isn't as obvious, instead what's still there is brought to focus.


----------



## Brokenhonda

Yet another impulse buy for me


----------



## RedSky0

Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to seeing how it fares against my Mini3, if not so well then $10 isn't all too much to pay for a paperweight ^_^


----------



## psyllium

Dammit, I knew I shouldn't have come back to this place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just ordered two of them... but I was a good boy and didn't get tempted by the cheap earphones.


----------



## Agnostic

Ordered one too. I love cheap Chinese crap. Of course they cut loads of corners but every once in a while the corners they cut are exactly the right ones and you end up with something that performs way above it's price range.


----------



## pravinuss

is the amp available in singapore?
 thks alot


----------



## psyllium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pravinuss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is the amp available in singapore?
 thks alot_

 

Have you tried dealextreme?
DealExtreme: $8.50 FiiO E3 3.5mm Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier


----------



## giordun

I see a lot of these people are selling them from Hong Kong... Where do you get them in Hong Kong!?


----------



## Pricey

P.S. Dealextreme coupon code:

 BULKRATE

 Buy 3 of the same item and get a discount (Usually around 10%)


----------



## Pricey

Oh BTW. Any idea of battery life?


----------



## mr.khali

I read somewhere that you can expect to get 20 hrs. I just ordered on of these to pair with my AKG 26p and soon to get Iphone. OK sound for under $10?! Sounds too good to be true. Maybe that should be their tag line!


----------



## Pricey

I'd prefer cheap stuff for portables anyway. $10 isn't alot to lose/break. It sounds like a win/win.

 Would your run the amp an iPods line out like normal portable amps, or would you run it from the iPods audio out?


----------



## geob

The battery life is 20 hours. 

 The amplifier uses SMT (Surface Mount Technology) so it is machine assembled. 

 Have a look at the photos on page 4.

 Not like a lot of equipment which is assembled on someones kitchen table from Factory rejects.


----------



## 4saken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd prefer cheap stuff for portables anyway. $10 isn't alot to lose/break. It sounds like a win/win.

 Would your run the amp an iPods line out like normal portable amps, or would you run it from the iPods audio out?_

 

If you wanted to run it from a line out you would need some kind of volume control since the FiiO doesn't have one.


----------



## geob

The input will handle 1 V RMS BUT NOT DC


----------



## nsx_23

Going to order one. Very cheap anyway, and it'd be nice having something that size to carry around.

 EDIT: Just ordered! Looking forward to seeing how this pairs with my sf5s and DAPs.


----------



## Vasili

have anyone try it on D2 with Um-1?


----------



## nismohks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Going to order one. Very cheap anyway, and it'd be nice having something that size to carry around.

 EDIT: Just ordered! Looking forward to seeing how this pairs with my sf5s and DAPs._

 

i have had a quick test with my ipod classic and fiio + my sf5p and i was qutie surprised at its performance! i mean, dont expect mega detail or anything like that, but it certainly boosted the sound which helps in a noisy environment.

 bass is improved as well which some may like.

 and for such a cheap price, why not? its a bargain


----------



## nsx_23

I'm looking forward to it. I wonder how long the shipping takes.


----------



## aliquis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Agnostic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ordered one too. I love cheap Chinese crap. Of course they cut loads of corners but every once in a while the corners they cut are exactly the right ones and you end up with something that performs way above it's price range. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Which in this case seemed to be the case (?), volume control and power button.

 I don't see the need to call all their products crap though, they probably do much stuff for the premium brands as well and now when their schools gets better and the economy are exploding and everyone are working much harder than us people who don't know how it is when it gets tougher they will probably leap ahead many western economies, unless politics (local or world wide) prevent that from happening.

 Anyway, it's not like any of the components can be that expensive, and even if they had build an exact cmoy amp it may still eventually had been cheaper because they can buy stuff in much higher volume so even if it takes some effort to get it all put together the final price may had been cheaper. But now they have probably chosen components which better fit their production methods but which won't work that good for average joe soldering at home ..


----------



## aliquis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paul_lindemann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A kid on the block has one, and trashes it...may be an indicator of the quality?_

 

Or an indicator he does not come from a family where he needs to wear the same shoes for 3 years because they can't afford new ones even though they cost $ 1.5.



 And as a kid he probably didn't noticed any difference / didn't care / didn't wanted it / found the inside more interesting / are spoiled / ...


----------



## ericlaw02

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *giordun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see a lot of these people are selling them from Hong Kong... Where do you get them in Hong Kong!?_

 

The guys at mingo-hmw say that they could find it at "星際" in Mong Kok.
 Guess I'll maybe take a look there, considering I don't have an amp...

 EDIT: Here's the link if you're interested: http://www.mingo-hmw.com/forum/viewt...age%3D1&page=1


----------



## Brooklyn Hype

Is this thing good enough to drive some mid-range cans such as the HD595 and the DT770 (80 ohms) to enjoyable levels? I'm wondering if I would be able to do that for a while until I can afford a better amp.


----------



## pseudohippy

Just got mine ordered from dealextreme. They take forever to ship but Ive bought from them before and I know they are good. So heres to hoping for a product that doesnt stink and will go good with a d2 and SA6.


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Brooklyn Hype* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this thing good enough to drive some mid-range cans such as the HD595 and the DT770 (80 ohms) to enjoyable levels? I'm wondering if I would be able to do that for a while until I can afford a better amp._

 


 The E3 will Drive headphones with Impedance between 16 and 300 ohms.


----------



## fuzzy fuzzbucket

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pravinuss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is the amp available in singapore?
 thks alot_

 

hi there

 there's an MO going on at sgheadphones now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fiio MO


----------



## darwinyo

Anyone planning on mods for this yet? Any thoughts on cheap USB DACs to combine this with?


----------



## giordun

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ericlaw02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The guys at mingo-hmw say that they could find it at "星際" in Mong Kok.
 Guess I'll maybe take a look there, considering I don't have an amp...

 EDIT: Here's the link if you're interested: $49äººä»”æ—¢è€³æ“´...æœƒå””æœƒå¥½å¤±çœŸï¼Ÿ - ã€Š è€³æ“´/DIYæŠ€è¡“è¨Žè«–å°ˆå€ ~ Headphone Amp ã€‹ - äº¦è»’è€³æ©ŸéŸ³æ¨‚ä¸–ç•Œ - Mingo-HMW.com_

 

Cool. Can you give me a PM if you see it?


----------



## Agnostic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aliquis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which in this case seemed to be the case (?), volume control and power button.

 I don't see the need to call all their products crap though, they probably do much stuff for the premium brands as well and now when their schools gets better and the economy are exploding and everyone are working much harder than us people who don't know how it is when it gets tougher they will probably leap ahead many western economies, unless politics (local or world wide) prevent that from happening._

 

I didn't say all Chinese products are cheap crap. Just that I like some of the cheap crap they produce. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I have to say that in my experience chinese quality control is generally a nightmare though.


----------



## nsx_23

Slgihtly off topic, but does anyone know where I can purchase parts to build cmoy in australia? I've been wanting to build one for quiet some time now.


----------



## davidw89

Is this good?


----------



## dscans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fuzzy fuzzbucket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi there

 there's an MO going on at sgheadphones now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fiio MO_

 

For those who are in Singapore, save yourselves the hassle of the MO and get the FiiO from Jaben. They just brought in a whole bunch. Saving a few bucks vs instant gratification, you decide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some local reviews here:
HeadphoneHaven - Where Music Enthusiasts Gather. -> FiiO E3 Amplifier

Fii0 : The $8.50 AMP!


----------



## DemonicLemming

I picked up one on ebay yesterday, just to see what it's like. Don't travel a whole lot but I wasn't quite happy with how my 780s sound coming out of my Creative Zen Micro, so for $13, I don't think I'll be too disappointed.


----------



## d8168055

i placed an order on Deal Extreme.. and it seems like they are back ordered.. Is there anywhere else to get them?


----------



## DemonicLemming

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d8168055* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i placed an order on Deal Extreme.. and it seems like they are back ordered.. Is there anywhere else to get them?_

 

The seller on ebay I just bought mine from has 8 listed as available.

Amplifier MP3 MP4 iPod iPhone PSP NDS PMP Pre-Amp Fiio - eBay (item 170240067579 end time Jul-25-08 07:54:05 PDT)


----------



## nsx_23

Are the ones on dealextreme only white? I'd rather have black, but for 8.5 shipped I'm not going to complain about color.

 Speaking of which, how long does it usually take dealextreme to ship items out? Mine was apparently shipped out on thursday, so I'm hoping it arrives soon. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## sugarinthegourd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sugarinthegourd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, this thread I started sure has grown since I last checked in!

 Just thought I'd mention that dealextreme now sells the FiiO amp -- for $8.50 including shipping to the US!

 Their shipping's not the fastest, but they're reliable & if you have problems with something they'll usually just send you another.

 While you're at it, order a couple sets of their cheap and pretty good in-ear headphones._

 

Have you folks who ordered from DealExtreme gotten yours yet? DealExtreme is great but the shipping can take awhile...


----------



## montell

Mine got shipped on the 15th from dealextreme. I really hope I'll get it before the 22th cause I'm going away on the 22th.


----------



## pseudohippy

Mine was just shipped from DealExtreme just on the 15th.To get to me here in Seattle, USA it will take another 3 weeks. 12-17 business days. And Ive ordered from them 3 other times with same results each time. 

 It got processed and shiped within 2 days but free shipping from Hong Kong takes a while. $8.50 for anything from that far away is just amazing to me. I spent less then two bucks the first time from them for my D2 screen protectors with free shipping.


----------



## Zephyron

On paper, the Fiio is impressive considering its price and what its powered by.

 Unloaded VS 75 Ohm Loaded Fiio E3:






 Loaded Fiio E3 tests (75 Ohm)





























 In practice though, an impedance adapter is somewhat recommended (with compatible earphones, considering some IEMs have a Crossover implementation that may screw things up) to further bring out its potential, and reduce/eliminate possible hiss.

 One may also say that it produces a very warm sound sig with little distortion, unlike most software based EQ'ing.


----------



## davidw89

I've bought one on ebay..i'll post my thoughts when it comes.


----------



## psyllium

I ordered mine on 13th July from DX, it's been shipped on 19th of July.

 Says 5-14 days to get to Australia


----------



## steviebee

My FiiO arrived this very minute. Very _initial_ out-of-the-box impressions are...blimey, for one penny (excl shipping) this little thing is really quite _impressive_. There is some hiss, but w/ Triple Fi/iRiver H140, it's not really intrusive - sounds like a seashell kind of (!). Overall sound is warm w/ bass lift but goodish separation...for my purposes (onboard for cycling), I am so far really taken with this little thing. I have a feeling it will sound better with my ER-4 where the warmth/bass lift may be more suitable.


----------



## davidw89

yeah for $10 buck you cant really complain...


----------



## LordZero

I'm looking for an amp that can pump up the volume, because I live in Europe and with this volume caps it's hard to find a mp3 with a good volume. So anyone can tell if this pump up the volume?Or only improve the sound?

 Anyone, with a European iPod classic and a fiio, who can tell me how much it improve the volume and overall sound?

 Sorry for my English.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordZero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking for an amp that can pump up the volume, because I live in Europe and with this volume caps it's hard to find a mp3 with a good volume. So anyone can tell if this pump up the volume?Or only improve the sound?

 Anyone, with a European iPod classic and a fiio, who can tell me how much it improve the volume and overall sound?_

 

I don't have any experience with European volume-capped players (thankfully), but the FiiO does increase the volume by a small amount. For my players, I find myself lowering the volume by a few notches (about 3 to 6) when the FiiO is attached in order to return the overall volume to the levels I'm used to.


----------



## dogteal

I got mine in the mail this morning (ordered it from DealExtreme July 11th, I live in Boston it was sent from Hong Kong) and after a few hours with this my thoughts haven't changed much since when I initially heard it. 

 Basically it is a lot like an eq that adds a little bass and maybe adds a smidgen of separation. Adds some volume to my D2 for sure. Also there is hiss that comes from the amp its self, I turned my D2 all the way down and still heard the hiss, and the hiss did not change volume when I turned my D2 up to 35. When I took the amp out and listened just to the D2 it sounded a bit cold and analytical, also the silence was much more pronounced. All that being said, listening to the Fiio is enjoyable, I'm not sure if it is less fatiguing, but maybe that is it. I'm not certain if any of this would change with a better ic, but I guess it is possible, although it doesn't make much since to get a great ic for such an inexpensive amp. For the price I would recomend it, I mean why not, it's fun to mess with and gives your player a different sound.


----------



## souledout

I just got mine! It shipped last week, I think Wednesday and it arrived today and I live in the US. I was quite surprised it got to me this quickly.

 This is my first ever amp. I didn't plan on using an amp but for $10, how can you go wrong? So far I love it. My source is a A818 and I've on tried it with my PK2 and I love how I can lower the volume. I noticed a boost in bass and it is more clearer. Also there is a wee-bit more separation of the instruments. While it's small, I'm not sure if I will take it with me on the go. For me, it'll be a at home, sitting down on the computer type thing. Only thing I don't like about it, is the cable is really long. Wish it were shorter. Other than that, definitely worth the $10!


----------



## Seidhepriest

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordZero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking for an amp that can pump up the volume, because I live in Europe and with this volume caps it's hard to find a mp3 with a good volume. So anyone can tell if this pump up the volume?Or only improve the sound?

 Anyone, with a European iPod classic and a fiio, who can tell me how much it improve the volume and overall sound?

 Sorry for my English._

 

It won't increase *loudness* by much, but it may help with volume. More precisely, it will improve frequency coverage by the headphones, so they'll block external noise better (they will have more wholeness of sound, "fill" better, the sound will become more "3D" and powerful).

 For a real loudness boost, a CMoy amp or something like the Minibox-D would be more like it.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've tried the FiiO with HD600 (300 ohm), HD650(300 ohm), DT531 (250 ohm), and DT831 (250 ohm). I prefer listening using these phones with the FiiO over using them with a few well-known, stationary (wall-powered) amps costing 15 - 20 times the price of the FiiO. Of the four higher-impedance phones above, I'd say that my favorite with the FiiO is the HD600. Since I mainly use the FiiO at work, I use it with Yuin PK1 buds to avoid sound leakage into adjoining cubicles. From my very modest work rig (including the FiiO), I get a level of sound that I consider to be a genuine treat to listen to._

 

Wow, for $10, time to buy. This has convinced me!


----------



## Seidhepriest

Only snag with the FiiO E3 is, AAA batteries don't last long (and this is more a problem with AAA batteries, they just don't have the same power output over time as any other type). So rechargeable AAA batteries would be a money-saver...


----------



## tadad1

Mine arrived today, inexpensive, small, light weight, uncomplicated, no hassle to lug around and just great listening fun. Adds a nice bit of umph... to my D2 and q-Jays.

 I doubt there is any other audio accessory able to deliver anywhere near as much bang for the buck as the FiiO.


----------



## montell

I received mine today too. Its extremely tiny and improves the overal SQ.


----------



## steviebee

The FiiO E3 is a very neat booster. Quite a bargain if you need a little bass lift and warmer SQ. Pretty damn excellent for a 'cheapo Chinese amp' as I've seen threads like this dismissively described elsewhere.


----------



## geekchic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dogteal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also there is hiss that comes from the amp its self, I turned my D2 all the way down and still heard the hiss, and the hiss did not change volume when I turned my D2 up to 35. When I took the amp out and listened just to the D2 it sounded a bit cold and analytical, also the silence was much more pronounced._

 

Dogteal, I notice in your sig you have the Shure E530, do you attribute the hiss to the Fiio/Shure combo? How loud is the hissing, does it really get to you, or can you live with it? Does the Fiio also hiss with other headphones you have? 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tadad1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine arrived today, inexpensive, small, light weight, uncomplicated, no hassle to lug around and just great listening fun. Adds a nice bit of umph... to my D2 and q-Jays.[/IMG]_

 

Tadad, I've read the Jays tend to not hiss - but if you have other phones, could you check if the Fiio hisses with them? 

 D2 owner here and if I decide to buy this, it will be my first amp - so don't want it to ruin the experience by hissing at me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping it will benefit the D2 by removing the coldness a bit.

 Stevie - so you've added this to your amp collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i see from your post up-thread that your Triples like it?


----------



## steviebee

Hi GC, yep, no willpower! And for _one penny_ plus shipping, well....had to be done. 

 With Trips the bass is certainly boosted (too much for me), but the FiiO still sounded pretty nice. If any Triple Fi owner prefers bigger bass (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) here's a cheap solution.

 I tried it last night with ER-4 & it sounded pretty bad. Until I realised the battery on my DAP was just about dead, & expired after a couple of minutes. So that test has to be done again. I wouldn't replace any of my amps with the FiiO, but for an on the bike bit of gear or when I want to go _ultra_ portable it's not at all bad. Intrigued to try it with a Clip, when I finally get around to buying one.


----------



## geekchic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *steviebee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi GC, yep, no willpower! And for one penny plus shipping, well....had to be done._

 

Well at that price, i guess willpower can safely be bypassed!

 I was also worried about the trips getting colored by the extra bass but it might work well for the D2 based on the posters impressions above. Have you tried your Yuin phones with it?


----------



## dogteal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *geekchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dogteal, I notice in your sig you have the Shure E530, do you attribute the hiss to the Fiio/Shure combo? How loud is the hissing, does it really get to you, or can you live with it? Does the Fiio also hiss with other headphones you have?_

 

I attribute the hiss to the Fiio because it was coming through on my D2 with it at 0 and did not get louder as I turned up the volume. When I'm listening to music it does not bother me unless it comes to a part where it is very quiet, even then it isn't all that bad, but noticeable none the less. The D2 in comparison is nearly completly silent between the notes of the music. I don't want to take anything away from the Fiio, it does have a nice warm sound.

 I will have a pair of CX300s in later today and I'll let you know if the hiss is still noticeable using those.


----------



## Zephyron

Do note that the D2's hiss increases when placed at vol49, and hisses more at vol50.

 However, I would like to believe that no one in their right mind will use a D2 at that volume level with a Fiio.


----------



## geekchic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dogteal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will have a pair of CX300s in later today and I'll let you know if the hiss is still noticeable using those._

 

Thanks, I use those too. Look forward to your post

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zephyron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do note that the D2's hiss increases when placed at vol49, and hisses more at vol50._

 

I read on the iaudiophile forums that the D2 is more prone to hiss with low impedance phones and more sensitive ones also. Since my triple fi's come with a sound attentuator, I'm wondering if I can connect through them to the Fiio and eliminate hiss (by adding resistance). Would it work?


----------



## dogteal

Yeah, absolutely if you crank the D2 all the way up you get hiss, but I'm just pointing out that the hiss with the Fiio hooked up to the D2 doesn't get louder as you turn it up more and more. I didn't try cranking it to 50 and see what would happen because I know I would never use it at that level. I imagine hiss from the D2 would start to combine with hiss from the Fiio once it gets to that level so it would be louder at that point.

 Later today I'm gonna try it with my retired iAudio X5 and see what happens. That player is even more silent than my D2, if there is the same amount of hiss at that point I think it's safe to assume that it indeed is the Fiio.


----------



## Zephyron

The Fiio does have hiss.

 Its inevitable given its design, and the fact that it boosts volume higher than 'normal' (for us D2 users, it boosts about 8/50).

 Fiio -> SE420 (No DAP attatched) = immediate audible hiss
 Fiio -> PtoS Cable -> SE420 (No DAP attatched) = Quieter operation.

 Geekchic:
 I do not know what kind of Crossover the TripleFis implement, but do not that not all Armature based IEMs benefit from impedance being added into the chain.

 From my experience, phones such as the Shure E5, Super5Pro, SE530, UM2 suffer SQ degradation with impedance added into the chain.


----------



## geekchic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zephyron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From my experience, phones such as the Shure E5, Super5Pro, SE530, UM2 suffer SQ degradation with impedance added into the chain._

 

Yeah I suspected so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that's also what my ears tell me when I plug in the attentuator directly.


----------



## steviebee

My E3 seems to like Beyer DT660 - adds a nice touch to the bass & warms things up a tad. Very nice. My best combo with the FiiO so far...


----------



## chinesekiwi

Anyone tried the Fiio with another great Chinese product, the RE1's?

 If so, how good is it (so be it unfair) compared to the TF10?

 Also Aussie buyers (since I've noticed a few here), how long did it take for your Fiio amp to arrive from HK if you bought it off Ebay?
 (If it takes too long, I'd rather pay extra and buy it off Trademe for convienance.[NZ's form of Ebay])


----------



## Dr1v37h38u5

dealextreme people: it takes a while, that's why it's free. for me, it takes anywhere from 2.5 - 4 weeks to arrive, usually around 3.

 mine just arrived.

 it sounds _okay_ through an ipod headphone out. then again, it's an ipod headphone out. i miss my stolen meizu m6sl... :cries:

 does burn-in make any significant changes?


----------



## Zephyron

It sounds smoother as it goes, but not very significantly as far as I can see.

 Used it through about 30 hours or so, so other users who are more experienced with it can probably say more.


----------



## nsx_23

Just got mine in the mail. 

 There's quiet a bit of hiss, but its tolerable. I'm impressed so far. Testing with a custom cable, iRiver H300/Cowon D2 and UE SF5pro.

 EDIT: Almost all of the hiss was removed when using an impedence adapter.


----------



## dogteal

Hi Geekchic

 So using this amp with my CX300's I still have some hiss, but I think it does improve the SQ of these headphones more so than on my SE530's. I think the 530's were just already doing things pretty correct. This amp doesn't make the CX300 sound more neutral (probably the opposite), but it does make them less fatiguing.

 Also I still do get the hiss (and pretty much the same amount) when using this with my iAudio x5


----------



## geekchic

Hi Dogteal, thanks for that. I'm a bit disappointed that the hiss persisted. Thanks for doing the tests!

 nsx23 - how much resistance does your impedance adaptor add? Did it degrade the SQ in any way? Thanks!


----------



## nsx_23

I'm just using the one that was included with my SF5s.

 No, the SQ didn't degrade.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sugarinthegourd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seems to be the company as Meizu._

 

Is there any truth to this rumor?

  Quote:


 Company Name: Meizu Technology Co., Ltd.
 Address: Meizu Tech Bldg., Technology & Innovation Coast, Tangjia Bay, Zhuhai 519085, Guangdong, China
 Zhuhai, Guangdong
 China 519060 
 

 Quote:


 Company Name: FiiO Electronic Technology Ltd
 Address: Jichang Road 1518#, Baiyun District , Guangzhou 510410, Guangdong, China
 Guangzhou, Guangdong
 China 510410


----------



## dfkt

Here's some RMAA tests, Fiio/Headsix/PA2V2 on a Cowon D2:

RightMark Audio Analyzer test: D2 - Fiio, Headsix, PA2V2, Unamped (Vol. 34)
RightMark Audio Analyzer test: D2 - Fiio, Headsix, PA2V2, Unamped (Vol. 50)


----------



## geekchic

DFKT, could you explain the meaning of the RMAA figures? Thanks!

 Also, why are they done at Vol. 34 and Vol 50?


----------



## dfkt

Volume 34 is the level I usually listen to with my Headsix amp attached to the D2. Volume 50 is far too loud for most IEMs, and 34 seems like a good compromise. Some people say the D2's internal amp might switch above that volume level to a lower class, but I'm not sure if this is true.

 As for the RMAA tests, the FiiO performs more or less as well as the other amps in most aspects - but it's got quite a bass boost. Which I find to be a good thing, cause the FiiO's bass sounds better than, say, the software EQ on my Sansa Clip.

 The FiiO sounds great with some of my bright phones, like the Ultrasone HFI-780 or the q-Jays. Too bad it hisses a lot with most sensitive IEMs.


----------



## geekchic

If its such a good performer I am AMAZED that they are selling it so cheap. It is opening up the possibility of amping even to someone like me who saw no need for it earlier.


----------



## pseudohippy

Im relatively new to all this but Im jumping in somewhat quickly. I bought a D2 and Noreve case, now I have SA6 and Fiio on the way as we speak.

 Sounds like what you are saying is that Ill get a decent representation of what I can expect when I jump up to a more expensive amp?

 Obviously Ill expect more from a $2-$4 hunderd dollar amp but it sounds like this $8.50 investment isnt going to be a bad one, so to speak.


----------



## unshavenyak

Any idea on how well this would work with a Cowon D2 and Equation RP-21s (http://www.equationaudio.com/Professional/rp21.htm)?


----------



## dfkt

.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As for the RMAA tests, the FiiO performs more or less as well as the other amps in most aspects - but it's got quite a bass boost. Which I find to be a good thing, cause the FiiO's bass sounds better than, say, the software EQ on my Sansa Clip.

 The FiiO sounds great with some of my bright phones, like the Ultrasone HFI-780 or the q-Jays. Too bad it hisses a lot with most sensitive IEMs._

 

mmmm....I've read the RE1's are quite bright but it has accurate bass but it's just low in quantity for it. This combined with what you said about this Fiio amp + the Mach3Bass feature with my Cowon D2 combined with the RE1's mids and highs = oh, looks very promising for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The RE1's is I've read also has lower sensitivity than my RE2's so the hiss might be les sof a problem too


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *geob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*RE : Hiss in The Fiio E3*
 The specified signal to noise ratio is greater than 90 dB. To put that in perspective my Onkyo home theater Receiver has a S/N of 100 dB and it's noise is too quiet to hear. 
 Twenty five years of repairing Industrial Instrumentation taught me a few things. 

 1. First break the amplification chain in half. Take your E3 Amplifier and power it up by plugging your headphones in but with the input cable unplugged. 

 2. No hiss. The noise is coming from your music source.

 3. Hiss Look to your batteries. Rechargeable batteries have a limited number of charge cycles and different types require different charging methods. They may not be charging to full voltage levels. NICAD need to be flattened as they have memory. Lithium based batteries like to be charged at about 80% discharge and have no memory but only last for 300 or so discharge/charge cycles.
 So replace the battery with a brand new alkaline. 
 Still hissing try another set of headphones.
 By this stage I doubt very much that you will have any hiss and will have proved that the problem lies with the input signal and all the amplifier is doing is its job of amplifying the input signal which has noise that you were previously not aware of.

 The next biggest area of problems are always to do with the mechanical components such as switches, plugs and sockets.

 The least likely area of failure is electronic. When electronics fail they usually fail completely. You won't find a half working diode for example.

 When I try my E3 with my Sennheiser Headphones and no input signal I can't hear a thing. But I am an old fella and my hearing starts to taper off at 10 to 12,000 Hz.

 If you want to see how good your hearing and headphones are go to :Equal loudness contours and audiometry - Test your own hearing 
 but be careful as you can produce sound levels which will damage your hearing.

 Cheers_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *geob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*RE : Spike on Start Up.*
 If your source produces a spike when it starts don't plug the FiiO in until after the source is running. 
 Start your source at its lowest volume setting. 
 It is not for nothing that high end home theater receivers do a soft start by going into standby mode with the speakers disconnected from the output. This is because there is a power surge when the source powers up its power supply. 
 If your source produces a power surge at its output of course an external amplifier will amplify the surge. 
 In the portable situation the amount of energy involved is limited by the power supply which in turn is a reflection of the internal resistance of the batteries.
 That's why a 1.36 volt rechargeable will operate equipment designed for 1.5 v zinc batteries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'll repost these for the sake of people having problems with the Fiio.


----------



## Zephyron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unshavenyak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any idea on how well this would work with a Cowon D2 and Equation RP-21s (http://www.equationaudio.com/Professional/rp21.htm)?_

 

They work well enough if you like your lower ends.


----------



## ZzBOG

Do ya, happy owners of FiiO, think, that it'll do me good with my TripleFiPro-10 + ZVM:60GB?


----------



## nsx_23

Judging by how well my SF5s work with the FiiO, I think its safe to say they should work well with your triplefis. 

 Just make sure you use the aircraft adapter thing to get rid of the hissing.


----------



## Dr1v37h38u5

unfortunately, it is time to report a problem.

 after two days of light usage, all i get in my left ear is static and loud pops.

 as no one else has posted any problems, i'm assuming mine is a faulty unit.



 EDIT: gahhhhhhhhhh!! they messed up my headphones... the left side doesn't work well now.

 it's strange, though. after the amp failed, any headphones inserted into the ipod (5.5G) pop really loudly.

 after further testing, i have concluded that the amp damaged the headphone jack on my ipod. no biggie since it's the headphone jack, but THIS IS ANNOYING...

 EDIT: i contacted the person i bought it from, marchrisdealer, about it. hopefully he'll be understanding.


----------



## nickyboyo

I can not see how the amp would damage your ipod headphone jack. How would this situation arise?


----------



## Henmyr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dr1v37h38u5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_unfortunately, it is time to report a problem.

 after two days of light usage, all i get in my left ear is static and loud pops.

 as no one else has posted any problems, i'm assuming mine is a faulty unit.



 EDIT: gahhhhhhhhhh!! they messed up my headphones... the left side doesn't work well now.

 it's strange, though. after the amp failed, any headphones inserted into the ipod (5.5G) pop really loudly.

 after further testing, i have concluded that the amp damaged the headphone jack on my ipod. no biggie since it's the headphone jack, but THIS IS ANNOYING...

 EDIT: i contacted the person i bought it from, marchrisdealer, about it. hopefully he'll be understanding._

 

I also have big problems with static and pops. I've measured it and (if I've measured correctly), the DC it puts out when I plug in headphones into it or when I plug it into the portable player with headphones already plugged in is not healthy for the headphones. 

 My comments should be somewhere in the beginning/middle of the thread. Since the pops started appearing, I've stopped using it. I have no idea why this is happening. The highest DC spike I've measured from it was over 1V DC, and that is not very healthy (or correct me someone).


----------



## maiieu

anyone else got this issue?


----------



## insicor

Just got mine and hooked up with a P2 and pair of E4cs and I can say I love the extra "kick" at the low end.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Henmyr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also have big problems with static and pops. I've measured it and (if I've measured correctly), the DC it puts out when I plug in headphones into it or when I plug it into the portable player with headphones already plugged in is not healthy for the headphones. 

 My comments should be somewhere in the beginning/middle of the thread. Since the pops started appearing, I've stopped using it. I have no idea why this is happening. The highest DC spike I've measured from it was over 1V DC, and that is not very healthy (or correct me someone)._

 

The block diagram of the LM4917 says it has click/pop suppression for each channel.


----------



## Henmyr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The block diagram of the LM4917 says it has click/pop suppression for each channel._

 

So you're saying that by design it should not pop? In that case, my fiio is probably broken. Good thing it's not expensive.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Henmyr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you're saying that by design it should not pop? In that case, my fiio is probably broken. Good thing it's not expensive._

 

It can get damage too through ESD by touching the PCB board w/o a ground strap. So far, only you and Dr1v37h38u5 have reported problems. Is is a manufacturing quality issue?


----------



## wuwhere

ESD not necessarily from you but from the person who soldered the connectors by hand. The board itself went through the SMT but the connectors are manual soldering.


----------



## caliaa

Does anybody know how will this work with a 6g ipod and the er-4ps?


----------



## kostalex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *caliaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anybody know how will this work with a 6g ipod and the er-4ps?_

 

It works perfect, adding the bass Ety need and taming their sharp highs and details. The pleasure to listen to. Add Shure black foams and you will turn Ety into the very different IEM - authoritative, smooth and relaxed.

 Relaxed Ety 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds like a joke.


----------



## Vulpix

How do you damage a headphone jack with the FiiO? I've seen the circuitry and there's no way that will happen.


----------



## epithetless

Is there any chance that plugging it in the wrong way (headphone out to headphone out) might produce some damage?


----------



## jant71

Just got mine. No pops or clicks on mine thankfully. Seems quiet but I need to try all my gear.

 I only did some quick cursory testing so far; only with my minidisc player and SmartQ earphones. I tried my RS 12" shielded cable and the included cable. Slight loss of treble sparkle and a little less snap and tightness on the bass. Then I tried the cable off my CD2000's. Got everything back and then some. Same thing when I make recordings; need to use the Sony cable. I really like this little thing!

 Problem is I need an interconnect that will make it usable. I can use the the Sony at home and many times I do need the extra length from PC and such but it won't do for portable or when using the CD2000's.

 Any good cheap interconnect ideas($40-$50 or less)? I was thinking about the $19 Head-Direct silver one.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jant71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 Any good cheap interconnect ideas($40-$50 or less)? I was thinking about the $19 Head-Direct silver one._

 

I'm very happy with the Cardas HPI mini-to-mini I bought from HeadRoom that I use in my work rig with the FiiO.


----------



## dfkt

All well constructed cables are the same... they work. No need to fall for the BS that some cables sound better than others.


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *insicor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got mine and hooked up with a P2 and pair of E4cs and I can say I love the extra "kick" at the low end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I am soooo going to love this when I get mine


----------



## jant71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm very happy with the Cardas HPI mini-to-mini I bought from HeadRoom that I use in my work rig with the FiiO._

 

Thanks for the input, sbulack.


----------



## st4r0c3an

The problem is the included mini to mini is NOT well constructed. I am even able to hear hiss from a pair of im716. Granted, they were paired up with the hissy Meizu.


----------



## omega52

Order Date: 7/14/08 from Dealextreme
 Just checked the status of the order & received this response.

 "Apologies for the delay.

 The item 14303 is not in stock right now, it might be available till the end of next month, would you like to wait till then?

 Thanks

 Best regards, "


----------



## googan

Just received my e3 purchased from ebay (payed $13 shipped) since it was back-ordered at dx. 

 No popping/hissing so far when tested with HD555, D1001, on a x-fi xtreme music and both headphones + ibuds on a gen1 nano.

 This is my first amp but I found the volume boost greater than I was expecting, especially for such a tiny device (not as much with the ibuds however). Increase in bass was immediately noticeable, which was a welcome change for the bass-deprived HD555s. It seems to make the D1001s slightly bass-heavy, but I think I like them that way. 

 I've been listening to them for no more than 30 minutes so I'll write an update later.

 A little worried about Dr1v37h38u5's report of his e3 damaging his headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but so far I'm impressed.

 One question - how much of a difference in SQ would a quality IC make? Just curious.


----------



## KTamas

Well, ordered mine from ebay, for $14 it's a steal. Gonna try it with my 1G Shuffle + Yuin PK2s when it arrives...


----------



## Henmyr

Well, I will give this another chance. Ordered one from dealextreme (despite being on backorder).


----------



## davidw89

Got mine from ebay
 why is is white and not black :/
 anyway using it wit iAudio 7

 sound is not much louder and crisper and still can control it from iAudio's navigation menu
 i'd say this beauty is worth way more than $10
 might get one for a friend!


----------



## mr.khali

Wow!! Just received mine and I am very impressed. It is the perfect portable solution. It definitely adds some bottom weight and detail (currently using Akg 26p and they are shaking with bass) to the sound and I can no longer get close to full volume out of my Ipod shuffle for fear of doing some damage to my ears. I like knowing I have volume to spare. Don't ask why...I am stupid that way.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the Corda Move as well and while this isn't nearly as good it was under $10 bucks and it is so small! I just hope I am this happy when I buy a desktop amp!


----------



## trickywombat

Another review here:
FiiO E3 Headphone Amplifier Review


----------



## geob

_Black cases will be available soon_


----------



## psyllium

I have just got my 2 x Fiio's. I have a feeling the batteries I just chucked into them were flat though so will have to wait till I get home to give them a proper go


----------



## victor_aigner

This morning when I got to work my package was waiting for me at the office. Turned it on and I've been using this little thing since then. So far I'm loving it. Got it from ebay for $12 including shipping to Uruguay, South America.
 Also is a great thing they put that small red led near the output jack. That will certanly remind me to pull out the wire once I'm done... gotta sleep sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Does anyone know how many hours can we expect from an alkaline AAA?


----------



## geob

Battery life for an Alkaline should be 20 hours


----------



## psyllium

So, I received 2 x Fiio, and one of them is kaput.

 On the working one, the red light comes on when you plug in the headphones and everything works fine...

 On the broken one, the red light doesn't come on, and the sound initially starts out sort of OK and then quickly drains to nothing :/. Luck of the draw hey - at least I have one working . I will have to contact DealExtreme and see what they say...


----------



## nsx_23

If they do a revised version, I reckon they could do the following:

 1) Add a power switch
 2) Add volume control
 3) Better build quality
 4) More choice of colors.

 I'd be more than happy to pay a little more to get all the above. Perhaps we should all send FiiO some feedback?


----------



## trickywombat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If they do a revised version, I reckon they could do the following:

 1) Add a power switch
 2) Add volume control
 3) Better build quality
 4) More choice of colors.

 I'd be more than happy to pay a little more to get all the above. Perhaps we should all send FiiO some feedback?_

 

Prototype:


----------



## nsx_23

lol.

 But seriously, that photo had me thinking: A brushed metal casing wouldn't look too out of place.


----------



## dfkt

My mini-review of the FiiO is online, if anyone's interested: FiiO E3 Headphone Amplifier Review


----------



## nsx_23

awesome!


----------



## slaneyg

Received my dealextreme units today, quick impression with eti 4s and provided white cable, very nice indeed, useful bass boost. Great as a backup unit, no-fuss beach unit.

 No complaints, a bit compressed when quickly compared to my hornet yet offered a slightly lower price point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Graham


----------



## Henmyr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If they do a revised version, I reckon they could do the following:

 1) Add a power switch
 2) Add volume control
 3) Better build quality
 4) More choice of colors.
*5) Second version without bassboost (for headphones that does not require such)*

 I'd be more than happy to pay a little more to get all the above. Perhaps we should all send FiiO some feedback?_

 

Corrected
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trickywombat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Prototype:_

 

haha awesome picture


----------



## Ojsinnerz

Anyone tried this with the Sleek Audios SA6?


----------



## nsx_23

How about you order one for $8.50 and tell us


----------



## Ojsinnerz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about you order one for $8.50 and tell us _

 

I certainly would, but I'm deciding to buy between the Future Sonic Atrios M5/8s, and the SA6, and I'm picking the one with the better bass.

 The SA6 has less bass, but if it gets the bass boost from the Fii0, I'll choose it over the Atrios.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ojsinnerz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I certainly would...._

 

Just placed an order and we shall see how well it actually works with my IEM. Mostly I just want to do a comparison with the Travagans' dogbone amp since they are about the small size.


----------



## odyn1982

Order Date: 7/16/2008 from Dealextreme
 Status: Processing - Contact us for the latest update.
 I'm still waiting for my Fiio


----------



## nsx_23

Is anybody else's FiiO getting scratched like hell? I just noticed heaps of little marks on mine....

 I wish it had a case....maybe I should make one?

 Shall go down to the fabric store tomorrow and sew one up myself.


----------



## TMusic

I just ordered three of these little guys. Hoping to paint one black.


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *odyn1982* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Order Date: 7/16/2008 from Dealextreme
 Status: Processing - Contact us for the latest update.
 I'm still waiting for my Fiio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Same here. I had one already, but wanted a backup. When I try the Dealextreme website, it's not working. Uh-Oh. They took my $8.50, though. Sounded too good to be true.


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slaneyg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Received my dealextreme units today, quick impression with eti 4s and provided white cable, very nice indeed, useful bass boost. Great as a backup unit, no-fuss beach unit.

 No complaints, a bit compressed when quickly compared to my hornet yet offered a slightly lower price point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Graham_

 

When did you order. Just curious. I got an email 7/16 that I would get one, but so far, nothing. And their site appears down, which is always scary.


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ojsinnerz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone tried this with the Sleek Audios SA6?_

 

I have, and to be honest, they don't add much, in fact I don't like the match. I use the FiiO with the OK3s and also tried them with the RE2s, which my daughter is using with her iPod 5.5, and both phones sound demonstrably better with the little amp. But not the SA6, for whatever reason. I would not get one for that phone. I guess I could fiddle with the treble tubes, etc., and see if it helps. But I don't use and amp much with the Sleeks. The OK3s and RE2s seem to respond better.


----------



## DemonicLemming

I ordered my FiiO on the 17th, and it showed up Monday. ebay ftw.


----------



## Zephyron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tstarn06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same here. I had one already, but wanted a backup. When I try the Dealextreme website, it's not working. Uh-Oh. They took my $8.50, though. Sounded too good to be true._

 

DealExtreme will get back to you.

 Don't panic prematurely just because their site went down for a short while (its back up and I'm shopping for MicroSDs ATM).

 I've ordered quite a number of items from there before without a hitch. All you have to do is just wait for the shipping, since its free.


----------



## pseudohippy

+1 I like dealextreme. The site has been showing the Fiio as backordered for a while there. Are you sure it wasnt backordered when you bought it. It said it would restock in a month, plus their shipping takes a long ass time.


----------



## kenchi1983

I bought one from this seller on ebay. It was $14 dollar total shipping from Hong Kong. The turn around time was quick, he shipped it out the next day I ordered. Came aprox a week later. He seems to be a good seller.

 I actually ordered one (along with other items) on dealextreme on 7/20. Since it was backordered until 8/21, I couldnt wait that long so I got one from ebay. All the other items in my order have shipped (after 10 long days). I think it's worth the extra $5 if you couldnt wait, plus who knows when dx will start shipping out the fiios. 

 I'm using it with a sportapro (w/ m-audio 5.1 rev) right now, it does make it sound fuller (also had to lower the volume a bit).


----------



## psyllium

Well, Deal Extreme tell me they are going to replace the dead-on-arrival FiiO that I got (after a few emails to/from).

 As for the working one, I'm trying it with some Sennheiser HD25's right now... bass overload. It does do nice things to the lower bass regions but I am thinking the mid bass might be a tad too much.

 As for with the PK1's, well, I always wish they could have more bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have attached some of those velcro dots to the FiiO and my Samsung T10. It makes a nice little portable rig (excuse crappy phone pics):

 Samsung T10 + Fiio, with Yuin PK1:








 Yuin PK1 case and Samsung T10 + Fiio (underneath). Total Bithead on the left for size reference.


----------



## tstarn06

Thanks Kenchi, just ordered one fro $14. If I get them both (if DealExtreme's arrives some day), I'll just give one to my daughter for her iPod (checked it out with the iPod and her RE2s, and it really helps SQ-wise).


----------



## DemonicLemming

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kenchi1983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought one from this seller on ebay. It was $14 dollar total shipping from Hong Kong. The turn around time was quick, he shipped it out the next day I ordered. Came aprox a week later. He seems to be a good seller.

 I actually ordered one (along with other items) on dealextreme on 7/20. Since it was backordered until 8/21, I couldnt wait that long so I got one from ebay. All the other items in my order have shipped (after 10 long days). I think it's worth the extra $5 if you couldnt wait, plus who knows when dx will start shipping out the fiios. 

 I'm using it with a sportapro (w/ m-audio 5.1 rev) right now, it does make it sound fuller (also had to lower the volume a bit)._

 

Same place I got mine at. The seller emailed me to let me know he received my order, and then emailed again the next morning to let me know it had been shipped out.

 Just waiting on my parents to ship it to my apartment (my paypal address is my old home address and I've since moved) so I can see how it does with a Creative Zen and 780s.


----------



## pseudohippy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tstarn06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have, and to be honest, they don't add much, in fact I don't like the match. I use the FiiO with the OK3s and also tried them with the RE2s, which my daughter is using with her iPod 5.5, and both phones sound demonstrably better with the little amp. But not the SA6, for whatever reason. I would not get one for that phone. I guess I could fiddle with the treble tubes, etc., and see if it helps. But I don't use and amp much with the Sleeks. The OK3s and RE2s seem to respond better._

 

I have to disagree with you one this. Im just helping make the world go around I guess lol. I thought the fiio almost ruined my ep640's taking a muddy bass and instead of clearing it up it sounds even worse. Takes any sparkle that the 640 ever had right out of them.

 For the SA6 on the other hand it really seemed to warm the sound up. Im using a Cowon D2 that is a bit analytical and it overdoes the SA6 a little on the high side creating a somewhat cold sound. It did ruin some of the sparkle in the treble until I put the ++treble tip on which I previously thought was a little too much and caused me a little fatigue. 

 Im now using ++Treble and =bass. I feel like this combo of the Cowon D2, fiio and Sa6 gives me a very even warm sound with good bass and sparkle in the treble which I love. Didnt notice better soundstage though, not better instrument seperation or anything of the sort, but I like the warmer tones. I can also keep my player at a lower volume setting but that of course doesnt matter much.

 Of course this might all be due to the source being the Cowon D2. I did my testing with everthing flat, BBE and machbass was off.


----------



## M3NTAL

I placed my order for one last night. Can't hurt to try it out.

 I am going to use my LOD to it from an iPod classic. From there I will be using a cable I made that incorporates the volume control unit from the Shure SE530. This will be my volume control. Hopefully I get enough volume control this way!


----------



## chinesekiwi

Mine arrived today shipped from Hong Kong to NZ.

 I expected it to be small but that small, wow.....

 Will test it out soon.
 mmmm...my RE2's are getting shipped back from replacement and I've heard great things about this combo with the Fiio so...come on TNT post!

 I'll test it out on some low impedance Denon c551's for now.


----------



## chinesekiwi

My initial impressions of the Fiio (paired up with the Cowon D2 and Denon c551's, will do a RE2 impression when it arrives back from replacement as the internal cord broke).

 Anyway, with the Cowon D2 and the Denon c551's:

 *When I plugged into the IEM's into the headphone jack of the Fiio without any input, The hiss was quite noticeable

 *A lot of people in this thread have stated that it has a bit of bass boost and yes I can confirm that as well

 * It does open up the soundstage a bit as well. The separation of the instruments, particularly in rock songs., is quite enhanced as well

 Since the C551's have good and accurate bass reproduction and the Cowon D2 has the Mach3Bass feature, I'd thought I'd test out how much bass I can get:

 I tried two songs 'Hold Your Colour' by Pendulum and 'Minefields' by Prodigy, as both songs have a good amount of bass throughout the song.

 All I can say is wow, despite the bass rolloff of the D2, it's a bassheads dream. It is accurate, tight and super deep, much more 'boom, buh' than 'doof, doof'.

 A great combo for a basshead no doubt in my opinion.

 In other impressions, the stated '-8' on the volume front is quite correct as well.

 All and all, a fantastic wee amp for the price.
 Only drag I have about it is the colour. We need black coloured ones too Fiio!

 I might even test it out on some low impedance headphones like the AD-700.


----------



## wicker_man

I have used the Fiio with my JVC Marshmallows (no mods) and I don't think they work well together. There is a bit too much bass and not enough highs, and a hiss can be heard. This is using Apple Lossless on my iPod Classic with no EQ.

 Maybe it will be better with some more expensive headphones?


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wicker_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe it will be better with some more expensive headphones?_

 

"Expensive" is not the key... the FiiO works fine with higher impedance, lower sensitivity phones.


----------



## berniebennybernard

What would be considered high impedance/low sensitivity? I've been around and reading Head-Fi for a while, and I don't run into these terms as often as I probably should.


----------



## psyllium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *berniebennybernard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What would be considered high impedance/low sensitivity? I've been around and reading Head-Fi for a while, and I don't run into these terms as often as I probably should._

 

I too would like to know ball-park figures...

 <wildstab>
 I'd guess high impedance would be > 80 ohms? Low sensitivity might be < 100 dB/mW? So maybe if we say the Fiio is recommended for high impedance or low sensitivity? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 </wildstab>


----------



## nsx_23

Anybody here using the FiiO with Grado SR60s? How well does this combination work?


----------



## kostalex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody here using the FiiO with Grado SR60s? How well does this combination work?_

 

It works very well. I tried FIIO with my DYI headphone based on iGrado drivers (which are the same to SR60 drivers). FIIO makes them less bright and more bassy, and I like both of these changes.


----------



## nsx_23

Ah that sounds good. A slightly less bright sound and more bass should make them work well with some jazz stuff I have.


----------



## kenchi1983

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wicker_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have used the Fiio with my JVC Marshmallows (no mods) and I don't think they work well together. There is a bit too much bass and not enough highs, and a hiss can be heard. This is using Apple Lossless on my iPod Classic with no EQ.

 Maybe it will be better with some more expensive headphones?_

 

I have to second that. I used the marsh with a sansa e250 (an already noisy source w/hiss+static) and it introduced even more. too bassy for me. 

 I tried it with my almost broken grado sr80 (needs recabling, and deteriorated pads), and it seems to work very very well. It bumped up the bass quite a bit, maybe a tad much than i like.


----------



## natim9

Anyone tested it with Sony a729/829?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Testing it with the low impedance throughly burned in, AD700 with an ASIO'ed Xtremegamer and FLAC files as source:

 Impressions so far:

 * The Fiio boosts the volume about 8-9 dB
 * Makes the AD700 much less bright and more warm sounding
 * Definitely benefits from the boosted bass from the Fiio
 * The Fiio makes it slightly more analytical at the expense of brightness.
 * It lessens the AD700's soundstage i.e. makes it smaller

 What I've noticed from the Fiio is that well, unfortunately, it's a not suited to complex music in much electronic instrument based songs.
 I prefer the ad700 without the Fiio amp tbh.


----------



## chinesekiwi

After tweaking with the D2 EQ, I've found the perfect (yet unusual) EQ for it for rock/metal songs as D n B and stuff, the bass boost of it = fantastic:

 -2 (to counter the bass boost), 2, 0, 2, 5 (to brighten it up as the Fiio does darken it).

 That's my preference anyway.


----------



## Seidhepriest

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After tweaking with the D2 EQ, I've found the perfect (yet unusual) EQ for it for rock/metal songs as D n B and stuff, the bass boost of it = fantastic:

 -2 (to counter the bass boost), 2, 0, 2, 5 (to brighten it up as the Fiio does darken it).

 That's my preference anyway._

 

On which frequencies?


----------



## dfkt

The Fiio boosts everything below 500Hz by 3dB (with a Q-factor of 0.5 or so), so it can't really be "fixed" by the D2's lower shelf. And I assume lowering the 2nd and 3rd band doesn't really make a flat curve as well, since it has no proper Q factor, only "normal" and "wide".


----------



## psyllium

Yeah you could RMAA it until you get a flat curve, but it'd still create distortion by applying two levels of equalisation...


----------



## Seidhepriest

Pre-processing with an EQ in the DSP stack before compression for player?

 Any frequency graphs for the E3 out there?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seidhepriest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On which frequencies?_

 

The defaults.

 One at the anythingbutipod site: 

http://www.anythingbutipod.com/archi...ini-review.php


----------



## Seidhepriest

Which are the default frequencies?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seidhepriest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which are the default frequencies?_

 

80Hz, 230 Hz, 850 Hz, 3.2 kHz, 11.7 kHz


----------



## Seidhepriest

Anyway, best setup so far: Cowon T2->100-ohm impedance adapter->FiiO E3->VSonic R-02 Pro. In that order. +100 ohm between the player and the amp turn the R-02 Pro into bass monsters (which is a complete reversal of their original sonic balance - delicate bass, wide-open midrange/treble).

 Also the mini-mini cable is rather crummy, a home-baked twisted pair interconnect does magic compared to the original.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seidhepriest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyway, best setup so far: Cowon T2->100-ohm impedance adapter->FiiO E3->VSonic R-02 Pro. In that order. +100 ohm between the player and the amp turn the R-02 Pro into bass monsters (which is a complete reversal of their original sonic balance - delicate bass, wide-open midrange/treble).

 Also the mini-mini cable is rather crummy, a home-baked twisted pair interconnect does magic compared to the original._

 

Yeah, anyway, consdeirng the Anythingbutipod Freq. graph, tweaked the EQ so the second band so it's at 500 Hz set to 0 so it's -2,0,0,2,5.
 Basically near flat but a bit more bright at the lower treble (+ to counter the darkening of the treble by the Fiio).
 Mainly got Vorbis -q8 files on my D2, which is 99.5% transparent to lossless to my ears.


----------



## donnytuco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seidhepriest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyway, best setup so far: Cowon T2->100-ohm impedance adapter->FiiO E3->VSonic R-02 Pro. In that order. +100 ohm between the player and the amp turn the R-02 Pro into bass monsters (which is a complete reversal of their original sonic balance - delicate bass, wide-open midrange/treble).

 Also the mini-mini cable is rather crummy, a home-baked twisted pair interconnect does magic compared to the original._

 

How woudl the VSonic R-02 Pro sound without the 100 ohm adaptor? I'm thinking about buying the fiio to add to my Fuze and VSonic R-02 Pro.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Got me RE2's back from replacement today. Fang = legend, I even lost one of the large biflanges but he still replaced that with a new set. Big big thumbs up to Head-Direct. Will tes tout the Fiio with the RE2's today and I'll tweak the EQ to counter for the lack of bass with the RE2's by setting it to: 0,0,0,2,5. (might bump it up if I feel it still lacks bass). We'll see how it senergises.
 Will test it out on a flat EQ as well.


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donnytuco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How woudl the VSonic R-02 Pro sound without the 100 ohm adaptor? I'm thinking about buying the fiio to add to my Fuze and VSonic R-02 Pro._

 

For $8,50 it's a no-brainer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seriously.


----------



## Seidhepriest

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donnytuco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How woudl the VSonic R-02 Pro sound without the 100 ohm adaptor? I'm thinking about buying the fiio to add to my Fuze and VSonic R-02 Pro._

 

They "cancel out" each other's tonal leanings. The R-02 frequency response has treble and midrange elevated over bass, the FiiO E3 boosts everything below 500 Hz, so even though the sound isn't that even (obviously coloured), R-02 do get a nice natural bass boost from the FiiO amp. Only snag is, they do lose some of the high-frequency super-detail. Overall they get more bass, more punchiness, but it's not solid bass bloom/boost and added stability as with the +100-ohm adapter. The adapter only takes a miniplug, a minijack, and three 100-ohm resistors. All available for pennies in an electronic store. Soldering is optional, duct tape and plastiline can be used to isolate connections, and resistors can be tied onto jack/plug contacts.


----------



## Bonthouse

Oh Snap!
 iPhone > FiiO > Shure E4C actually sounds warm and fun now! 
 and that combo with the HD25-1.. Bass Galore!


----------



## mr.khali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh Snap!
 iPhone > FiiO > Shure E4C actually sounds warm and fun now! 
 and that combo with the HD25-1.. Bass Galore!_

 

Good bass galore or muddy and all over the place? Been thinking about these headphones to team up with my FiiO.


----------



## Bonthouse

Tight bass galore


----------



## mr.khali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tight bass galore
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sweet!


----------



## KTamas

Got mine yesterday, listened to it thru my iPod shuffle 1G and the PK2s.. very nice. It adds a very enjoyable "ooomph" that the PK2s were missing, it especially shines with Electronica/Dance. I have to say this again, for $14 it is such a steal. Gonna try it with some trance soon...

 Edit: WOW. Just WOW. The weakest part of the PK2s were Trance: it just didn't sound right. Fiio fixes it, and it does it very well. I can't wait for the next version of this little device.


----------



## Bonthouse

Clip > FiiO > HD25-1.
 This makes me go swingin' on my computer chair!
 Very warm, chocolaty sound that's great for hip hop/rap!


----------



## Kpalsm

I just received mine in the mail today, came from China, cost a whopping $12 including shipping. My setup is this:

 Archos 504 40GB > FiiO > V-moda Vibe












 Velco'd to the back of the Archos with clear hockey tape (can you tell I'm Canadian? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) holding the cord in place

 I've only listened for about half an hour so far, but after plugging it in I had to turn my bass boost setting on my Archos down from 2 to 0 (max is 4) and re-adjust my equalizer, and it now honestly sounds MUCH better than it did. I may have just had my equalizer set bad before but I think there's more to it than that. Bass sounds tighter (and slightly louder, with the bass boost off and the bass and mid-bass turned down in the EQ...was a fair bit louder), mid and treble is more clear and I can now picture the individual instruments in my head and place them apart from each other; it sounds like whatever band I'm listening to set up in my room and started playing. Now, I don't think of myself as an audiophile; just an enthusiast, but to my ear it just generally makes all the music I've listened to so far sound better, from Red Hot Chili Peppers to Rage Against the Machine to Lamb of God to Dimmu Borgir to Gorillaz to Iron Maiden to Black Sabbath to Buckethead to Pink Floyd to Rush; they ALL sound better in most every way. I also want to thank this forum; it was after reading threads on this forum that I decided to buy both the FiiO and my Vibes (had the Vibes for a long while now). So, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only problem is now the sound is more appealing than my home theater (got my laptop plugged into that) so now I guess I gotta upgrade that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time to start saving a couple grand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going out to field test my rig in a few minutes, gotta take my doggie to the vet. Let's see if it can beat the gauntlet (downtown Toronto) shall we? I'll report back afterwards.


----------



## nsx_23

RATM FTW!


----------



## indianbraker

this fifo thing sounds interesting never knew you could get really good sq out of iphone


----------



## Kpalsm

So, I just got back from the vet. I don't know if it's just a placebo effect or what, but it sounds noticeably much better. Had no trouble blocking out all those barking dogs at half volume. I'm quite pleased


----------



## Mr. Browstone

I got in the mail this morning.







 It works like a charm on my Sansa e200


----------



## TMusic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. Browstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got in the mail this morning.







 It works like a charm on my Sansa e200_

 


 That looks sweet behind the Sansa. I purchased two e270s ($45/each shipped from froobi.com) as well as three of the Fiio amps. The amps are still showing "processing" a week later.


----------



## nsx_23

Can't wait till the black ones come out.


----------



## placeboroy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. Browstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got in the mail this morning.







 It works like a charm on my Sansa e200_

 

Hi "paisano"

 Im waiting for mine, where did u get it?


----------



## googan

Ah, the art of ghetto-rigging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 gen1 ipod nano -> fiio e3 -> denon d1001


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't wait till the black ones come out._

 

Black is now available


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *geob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Black is now available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Where?


----------



## Moontan13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ebay, where else? But the black one costs $2 more.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Moontan13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ebay, where else? But the black one costs $2 more._

 

Ah, gotcha. Ebay had no black ones up when I checked yesterday.


----------



## nsx_23

Link: MP4 MP5 iPod iPhone PSP NDS Amp PreAmp Fiio E3 BLACK BK - eBay (item 180275047199 end time Aug-18-08 03:58:43 PDT)


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, gotcha. Ebay had no black ones up when I checked yesterday._

 


 Just be patient. The factory is now producing black cases.


----------



## nsx_23

I'll wait till dealextreme.com stocks them.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *geob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just be patient. The factory is now producing black cases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So I expect Dealextreme should be stocking them soon. Patient I will be.


----------



## pseudohippy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Link: MP4 MP5 iPod iPhone PSP NDS Amp PreAmp Fiio E3 BLACK BK - eBay (item 180275047199 end time Aug-18-08 03:58:43 PDT)_

 

Darn, at first I thought you were posting a link to the black one but after reading the ad this is just another white one with a picture of a black one. Oh well, you fooled me for a minute. It looks like they are coming soon though.

 Or is it a black one lol. The ad says both black in some places but in the facts section it clearly says "color: White"


----------



## nsx_23

hmm, the ad and picture suggest black......


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pseudohippy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...Or is it a black one lol. The ad says both black in some places but in the facts section it clearly says "color: White"_

 

In this case, I'd be inclined to disregard the ebay-formatted "Description" section and trust the seller's words, which state "*The First Black Fiio E3 on eBay*" in big, big letters.


----------



## Ub3rMario

that seller is great i just got mine tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hong kong to USA in only 5 days. Not bad for like 3 dollar shipping.


----------



## Moontan13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmm, the ad and picture suggest black......_

 

The confirmation email re-iterates the creamy blackness...


----------



## nsx_23

Hmm, creamy blackness.....reminds me of a beer.


----------



## Moontan13

Let's just drop the pretense!!!

 /opens a pint of Guinness


----------



## Moontan13

It appears Ebay is messing with listings again.

 I was going to order another Fiio amp for a friend, but the cheapest one was now $18 and they didn't have black. That was using "headphone amplifier" as the search term in Consumer Electronics where I found mine.

 Use Fiio as the search term and the black one for $14 is there.


----------



## asylumxl

Got my FiiO amp yesterday. First impressions are it does amplify quite well, and adds some seperation. Definetly not bad for the money. Also, its TINY.


----------



## roxxor

Ordered a black one from ebay today. /me rubs hands together

 Now all I need is a Dowin S adapter and I'm set! woot


----------



## paseawright

I decided it would be rude not to get one at the price they are going for. First headphone amp to go with first decent set of headphones (UE Super.fi 5 Pros).

 Bit unsure overall. It adds bucket loads of power to the bottom end, which is what I want. But then I wonder if its spoiling the balance of the sound and I should do without. I am nothing if not fickle


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *geob* 
Just be patient. The factory is now producing black cases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 

So I expect Dealextreme should be stocking them soon. Patient I will be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

...and here they are: *FiiO E3 3.5mm Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier (Black)* for $8.45 shipped at Dealextreme.


----------



## ajmiarka

Just ordered the black one off eBay. Let's hope it's the black one...it's crazy to pass something like this up for the price. First amp I'll own...should go good with the FreQ Shows arriving shortly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MP4 MP5 iPod iPhone PSP NDS Amp PreAmp Fiio E3 BLACK BK - eBay (item 180275047199 end time Aug-18-08 03:58:43 PDT)


----------



## BIGHMW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ajmiarka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just ordered the black one off eBay. Let's hope it's the black one...it's crazy to pass something like this up for the price. First amp I'll own...should go good with the FreQ Shows arriving shortly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MP4 MP5 iPod iPhone PSP NDS Amp PreAmp Fiio E3 BLACK BK - eBay (item 180275047199 end time Aug-18-08 03:58:43 PDT)_

 

I was about to paste this very same auction for the black FiiO amp, but you beat me to it. 

 Yes, I too bit on this opportunity to get a rare black FiiO amp, in fact, I got two of them, let's see how well they perform with my 40-ohm (NC on)/100-ohm (NC off) Sony MDR-NC60 noise-canceling headphones. I hope it works as well as or better with them than my Boostaroo Revolution (without the annoying 3-D surround imaging, of course). With the FiiO's added bass boost, I can almost count on it bring out a fuller audio and better synergy (along with the DAP's own EQ) into my NC60's that have been lacking for quite a while.

 Also, hopefully, there will be a big demand for more color choices (especially over in Asia and Japan, where multiple color choices of MP3/MP4/MP5 players, phones and IEM's are commonplace), and as soon as they make a silver one, I wll get one (or even two) of those for my silver components, as I don't want to have to dissect either a black or white unit just to give it a custom paint job at an automotive paint place (certainly not out of a spray can of Krylon *for sure*!!!) on one to match my assortment of DAP's that are in silver.

 Expect pics when the black ones come in.


----------



## Chri5peed

Not read. Does this thing come with its own IC lead, bit pointless if it doesn't.


----------



## Punnisher

Just got a couple. One to use and another to mod. I'll probably use it with my D2 and clip mostly.


----------



## ajmiarka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BIGHMW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Expect pics when the black ones come in._

 

Definitely. I'll post some pics as soon as it comes in. I'm sure others will beat me too it though. 

 Bought the black for my black iPhone 3G. This will be a nice portable setup. Never used an amp before so it will be fun to experience the difference.


----------



## jamato8

I thought I would get in on the fun. It will be interesting to compare it to what I have. Should be fun, I would say. :^) got it in black.


----------



## espire

Ordered a black one. Hopefully, the low-end boost is exactly what I'm hoping for, as a lack of bass is the only thing that I don't like about my MX 55.


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ajmiarka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Definitely. I'll post some pics as soon as it comes in. I'm sure others will beat me too it though. 

 Bought the black for my black iPhone 3G. This will be a nice portable setup. Never used an amp before so it will be fun to experience the difference._

 

Here is a photo of the Black and White together. Black is available in NZ even though we are at the end of the world just before you step off the flat bit.

 The supplied cable is now shorter by 180 mm's and Black ones come with black cables.


----------



## Squalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...and here they are: *FiiO E3 3.5mm Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier (Black)* for $8.45 shipped at Dealextreme._

 

I ordered one of the black ones from DX. It says 2-5 days to get it from the factory... Just hope they don't exceed that. 

 Hopefully i have it by the end of next week.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not read. Does this thing come with its own IC lead, bit pointless if it doesn't._

 

Asks again.


----------



## 4saken

Comes with a basic, long mini to mini if that is what you are asking about.


----------



## Kuyt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Moontan13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It appears Ebay is messing with listings again.

 I was going to order another Fiio amp for a friend, but the cheapest one was now $18 and they didn't have black. That was using "headphone amplifier" as the search term in Consumer Electronics where I found mine.

 Use Fiio as the search term and the black one for $14 is there._

 

DealExtreme: $8.50 FiiO E3 3.5mm Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier (White) $8.50, free shipping.

 And yes, Dealextreme is reputable, I've ordered from there multiple times.


----------



## nsx_23

Argh, I already have a white one......


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4saken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Comes with a basic, long mini to mini if that is what you are asking about._

 

Yes, its essential, can't connect it otherwise. It'd be a bit pointless to buy one from Ratshack.

 I'll order a black one.


----------



## nickyboyo

I traded my white one in with another member of the forum for an mp3 player. I found this little amp so much fun i had to order another to replace it.


----------



## espire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Argh, I already have a white one......_

 

So get a second one


----------



## berniebennybernard

I always wanted an amp, and seeing how this is so cheap, but as well get one, right? But what else do I exactly need? I read that the cable included is extremely crummy.


----------



## yeahx

So if I cant afford anything else should I get one of these and a Shure Level Attenuator to try with my HD555s?


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *espire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So get a second one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sort of pointless getting the same thing again....

 Anybody here wanna trade colors?


----------



## nicolas000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yeahx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So if I cant afford anything else should I get one of these and a Shure Level Attenuator to try with my HD555s?_

 

Hello,
 If I did right understand, the Shure Attenuator distord sound (that's how it work).

 (but I'll be able to tell you more about it soon since I did order those two gadgets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yeahx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So if I cant afford anything else should I get one of these and a Shure Level Attenuator to try with my HD555s?_

 

I don't think you would have any hiss issues with 50 Ohm phones. Probably no need to use an attenuator between the FiiO and HD555. 

 FWIW, my 32 Ohm HFI-780 have the faintest hiss (which doesn't distract even from the quietest music parts), and the 46 Ohm Ety ER-6 don't hiss at all with the FiiO.


----------



## yeahx

I will need something for adjusting the volume if i use it with an iPod with an LOD though.


----------



## jonathanjong

So, this works with high impedance headphones, huh? Anyone try them with the Sennheiser MX 90VCs?


----------



## MoAv

Just bought one. Darn it, why did I go into this tread ...

 What happens if I plug two of this in series ? do I get double the horsepower ?


----------



## ajmiarka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MoAv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just bought one. Darn it, why did I go into this tread ...

 What happens if I plug two of this in series ? do I get double the horsepower ?_

 

Don't...the world will implode!


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MoAv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just bought one. Darn it, why did I go into this tread ...

 What happens if I plug two of this in series ? do I get double the horsepower ?_

 

Subsonic frequencies will melt your brain.


----------



## MoAv

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ajmiarka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't...the world will implode! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If I'll get better soundstage, let the world implode, it's the explode that I'm worried about.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MoAv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What happens if I plug two of this in series ? do I get double the horsepower ?_

 

Megaphone Trouble - Simpsons


----------



## jamato8

They ship fast, the company on ebay. I noted that I got a shipment notice less than 24 hours after payment with nice communication.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Megaphone Trouble - Simpsons_

 

Heh.


----------



## HulkSmashNow

Saw this at DealExtreme:

DealExtreme: $8.45 FiiO E3 3.5mm Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier (Black)

 And, yes, I got one for my Sansa Clip 4GB.

 It's also five cents cheaper than the white one!

 All the best,
 Brad


----------



## VanQuish

Does the fiio amp improve the Q-jays?


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VanQuish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the fiio amp improve the Q-jays?_

 

It sure helps with their bass quantity.


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ajmiarka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't...the world will implode! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

It has been rumored that a worm hole will open and you will be dragged straight into a black hole with a high chance of hitting the Tardas traveling in the other direction. 
 Then again Just don't


----------



## BIGHMW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *geob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It has been rumored that a worm hole will open and you will be dragged straight into a black hole with a high chance of hitting the Tardas traveling in the other direction. 
 Then again Just don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Did *this* hardcore Oakland Raiders' fan just hear you mention the words "*Black Hole*"?

 Forget the Tardas, it's the Raiders' defense that will be hitting you from the other direction, don't mess with The Almighty Silver And Black, they are coming after you this year... and they mean business :lol:


----------



## googan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yeahx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So if I cant afford anything else should I get one of these and a Shure Level Attenuator to try with my HD555s?_

 

I have hd555s and a fiio and there is no hiss. Sound-wise, the added bass helps. However I feel like there is a slight loss of clarity in the mids and slightly less sparkle in the already soft highs of the hd555. Aside from the volume boost, the unamped hd555 to the hd555 + amp is more of a lateral move than an upgrade in SQ, but for $8.50, why not. You might like alternating unamped and amped for different applications. That's what I do.

 I do like the fiio on my d1001s. At first it bloated up the bass, dirtying up the mids a bit, but that was because the headphones were brand new. Bass is much tighter now after ~100 hours of pink noise + ~75 hours of music. Fiio is always attached to them now for use on my portable.


----------



## Akathisia

Dammit. I impulse bought a white and a black FiiO while goofing off at work. If I regret it, I'm coming back here to make you guys pay!


----------



## jamato8

Well at the going rate of the FiiO don't expect too big a payoff. :^)


----------



## Akathisia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well at the going rate of the FiiO don't expect too big a payoff. :^)_

 

I think I was joking?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akathisia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I was joking?_

 

So was I? :^)


----------



## Akathisia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So was I? :^)_


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akathisia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
__

 

:


----------



## yeahx

Thanks googan, Im probably going to skip the FiiO and get a Caffeine Ultra even though it might be over kill and not many were too convincing on the thread where I asked about it. I figure it will be good for the future and could be fun to try with the junk HD570s I have laying around.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yeahx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks googan, Im probably going to skip the FiiO and get a Caffeine Ultra even though it might be over kill and not many were too convincing on the thread where I asked about it. I figure it will be good for the future and could be fun to try with the junk HD570s I have laying around._

 

With the 8397 it should drive them pretty good and if you don't like it you can gut it and fill the tin with mints.


----------



## nsx_23

then send the remains to me


----------



## espire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, this works with high impedance headphones, huh? Anyone try them with the Sennheiser MX 90VCs?_

 

I expect that it will improve the lack of bass that the new MX headphones suffer from. When mine arrives, I'll let you know!


----------



## TMusic

I ordered, from Dealextreme, 3 of the white amps on 7/31 and it still shows as processing. Should I cancel the order and get them elsewhere?


----------



## Akathisia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_:_

 

.


----------



## kjk1281

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TMusic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered, from Dealextreme, 3 of the white amps on 7/31 and it still shows as processing. Should I cancel the order and get them elsewhere?_

 

If the order says "Processing - Contact us for the latest update," you should fill out one of the forms in the Customer Service Express section of DX's website. I've had to go back and forth with one of the staffers there, but it looks like my order is finally in the packaging stage. I also successfully changed my order to the black model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good luck.


----------



## nsx_23

I'm so tempted to order an extra black one, but than what would I do with my current white one?


----------



## Squalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TMusic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered, from Dealextreme, 3 of the white amps on 7/31 and it still shows as processing. Should I cancel the order and get them elsewhere?_

 

I ordered the black one on 12/8, earlier today it still said "Recieved- in stock", but now it's "Packaging". 

 So perhaps you should talk to them and request a black one, if the colour doesn't matter too much...


----------



## No Smoking

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TMusic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered, from Dealextreme, 3 of the white amps on 7/31 and it still shows as processing. Should I cancel the order and get them elsewhere?_

 

I've made quite a few purchases from DX and so far they've all been positive. I wouldnt cancel your order ive found that they can take a while to receive stock and ship but they have reasonably good communication and service. Just send them an email and you should get an ETA from them within around 3days.


----------



## nsx_23

Has anybody noticed that the black FiiOs have different scripting on the back cover?

 I wonder if they took the chance to modify some of the components underneath as well.


----------



## dfkt

Too bad, no more pretty Chinese characters...


----------



## Moontan13

I got my black Fiio this morning. Ordered 12/8, it arrived 8 days later from Hong Kong. I was so excited to get it as this is my first portable amp.

 I've been A/B'ing this little amp with stock iPod earbuds, JVC Gumys, JVC FX33 Marshmallows, Philips SBC HN060 noise cancelling IEMs, and Optimus Pro 25 (circa 1988-89 lightweight OTE 'phones).

 Overall I'd say the Fiio is a very worthwhile enhancement. It definitely pumps the bass, but in a good way. Using a v5.5 iPod as the source for comparison, the bass comes out less muddy than if I added bass through the EQ settings, especially on the Optimus Pro 25s and the Philips. With the JVC Marshmallows, (already somewhat bass-heavy), it was necessary to choose EQ settings that emphasize mids and highs, or choosing bass reduction. Either way, it made the bass sound tighter cleaner. On the stock iPod and Gumy buds, the Fiio added quite a bit of depth in addition to some good bass response with the ipod EQ set to flat or off.
 I'll have to wait to try the Fiio on my Nova20 phones as the 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter hasn't arrived yet. I've got some Sony MDR EX90's on the way too. Oughta be interesting how those will work with the Fiio.


----------



## HulkSmashNow

I'm getting my black amp in a few days. Can anyone recommend a good, short interconnect to replace the one that comes with it?

 Thanks.

 All the best,
 Brad


----------



## psyllium

I've been using this one with good results... colour matches too regardless of black or white:
iBasso


----------



## HulkSmashNow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *psyllium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been using this one with good results... colour matches too regardless of black or white:
iBasso_

 

Appreciate the quick response. A bit pricier than what I'm looking for, but it does look like it gets the job done very well.

 Thanks.

 All the best,
 Brad


----------



## mr.khali

Here is something that caught my eye yesterday. Might be slightly cheaper if the Ibasso is coming from overseas. Might grab one myself.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f44/fs...harity-352581/


----------



## aj_brown_99

I am tempted to buy one of these for my RE2s. I've got a Cowon D2, which has good output quality/volume, so would I notice much of a difference?


----------



## decayed.cell

My black FiiO arrived today. For 6 days from HK, thats pretty quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Out of my Zune and straight into my M1000's it certainly adds more body, particularly in the bass end


----------



## ajmiarka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *decayed.cell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My black FiiO arrived today. For 6 days from HK, thats pretty quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Out of my Zune and straight into my M1000's it certainly adds more body, particularly in the bass end_

 

I'm hoping to get mine today. They were shipped on 8/12.


----------



## dfkt

Here's some higher resolution photos of the innards:


----------



## HulkSmashNow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mr.khali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is something that caught my eye yesterday. Might be slightly cheaper if the Ibasso is coming from overseas. Might grab one myself.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f44/fs...harity-352581/_

 

It's not really that cheaper than the iBasso for me, but I do love the fact that the proceeds are going to charity.

 All the best,
 Brad


----------



## fuzzylogic76

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HulkSmashNow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not really that cheaper than the iBasso for me, but I do love the fact that the proceeds are going to charity.

 All the best,
 Brad_

 

You can also try this:
HeadRoom 4 Inch Mini to Mini @ HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears

 I'm thinking of getting one for myself but I'm waiting for my Fiio to arrive first. Since I don't have one, I don't know how they compare to the iBasso or the charitable one. But the HeadRoom guys are reputable and I'm sure they sell quality products.


----------



## HulkSmashNow

I found this one on eBay and decided to pick it up:

1/8" Mini Plug Stereo Cable Headphone Amplifier Cmoy - eBay (item 320276019997 end time Jul-24-08 16:19:53 PDT)

 Thanks for everyone's input.

 All the best,
 Brad


----------



## darkcloud8282

Is it just my FiiO, or are the input and output jacks poorly made? The sound fades and changes between stereo and mono if I apply pressure on the headphone port.


----------



## nsx_23

You might just have a faulty unit.


----------



## decayed.cell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkcloud8282* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it just my FiiO, or are the input and output jacks poorly made? The sound fades and changes between stereo and mono if I apply pressure on the headphone port._

 

No problems on mine. Probably should return it to your seller


----------



## BIGHMW

That's why at such a low price, I bought two of them, just in case. Not taking any chances.


----------



## BIGHMW

I got my two Fiio amps in today!

 I am using mine with my 40-ohm (active mode) MDR-NC60 noise canceling headphones, and while granted it might not power them up with my measly 5 mW NW-HD5 Walkman like my Boostaroo Revolution does, it does add bass to them, as the NC60's unamped were pretty weak on bass, and the Fiio brings them up to a more tolerable volume (my usual setting is at 20/30), and without any of that "3-D surround sound" crap that the Revolution has on it. 

 I also do know that it definitely has more punch and better overall SQ than my CTA Digital Link Plus SRS-88 converter/amplifier does, and all this in a package that is smaller than even my compact RM-MC40ELK remote I use with my HD5, it is well worth the $10.00 I paid for each (I bought 2 of them), and well put together too.

 P.S.: Had anyone who own two of these units and either a weak Euro-crippled or a low-powered unit ever tried hooking up *two* Fiios in series (out of one and into the other) to your favorite headphones? I wonder if that would double the power to a pair of headphones, so before I try that with mine I just need some input. Thanks.

 UPDATE:

 I did some further testing on both old masters and remastered CD's and files on my HD5, and indeed the Fiio E3 is a winner, a tiny, very descreet, compact powerhouse capable of driving medium impedence-low sensitivity cans (and IEM's) with fuller SQ (thanks to the E3's added bass) and if you own a more powerful DAP than my measly HD5's 5mW can put out, LOOK OUT!!! You might not be able to resist cranking up your favorite music or other media on your player, it will bacome a habit to carry the Fiio in your aresenal of PMP gear, and, oh yeah, the 12-inch line cord it comes with is more than convenient to use, and cheap to replace, and while I wouldn't use it heavy duty-like, I can recommend it as a spare patch cord in case your good $50.00 custom cord ever malfunctions on you. It (the supplied cord) will even make a good short-cord alternative for those who own both remote-controlled PMP's and cans with detachable cables (I own a Japanese Edition Sony MDR-NC60 which already has a 0.5m remote-friendly cord included, and tried the supplied E3 cord in the cord socket, and it fits perfect.), like a non-Japan model MDR-NC60 or a Bose QC-2 with the (too) long 1.5m cord.

 Peace out.


----------



## ajmiarka

Received my Fiio today. Paired with with my Macbook and iPhone. I have to say it does add some "umphf" to the bottom end. Overall I'm happy! Can't go wrong for under $10! 

 Posting some pictures below


----------



## jamato8

Hey, I got a black one today. Cute little thing. Well I don't know how I am going to use it since I have so much stuff already but I am running it out of my iRiver H120 that I normally run into a DAC but that is ok as the internal dac of the 120 isn't bad and it will be some fun. 

 Anyone crack one open and look around?

 Yeah, if yours goes to mono the jack is bad. Mine is tight with no problem.


----------



## Bonthouse

Hmm.. iPhone > FiiO > SE530.. way to hissy for me..
 Could there be a mod to reduce the hiss?


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, I got a black one today. Cute little thing. Well I don't know how I am going to use it since I have so much stuff already but I am running it out of my iRiver H120 that I normally run into a DAC but that is ok as the internal dac of the 120 isn't bad and it will be some fun. 

 Anyone crack one open and look around?

 Yeah, if yours goes to mono the jack is bad. Mine is tight with no problem._

 


 Not long ago, in this thread, there was a PT C-3PO version of one.


----------



## kjk1281

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone crack one open and look around?_

 

_nickyboyo_ did earlier in the thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/f...ml#post4271071


----------



## ajmiarka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm.. iPhone > FiiO > SE530.. way to hissy for me..
 Could there be a mod to reduce the hiss?_

 

It does have more hiss than I'm used to, but the added detail is a good tradeup.


----------



## ajmiarka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone crack one open and look around?_

 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4626789-post379.html


----------



## chinesekiwi

Interesting enough, the hiss of it only occurs to me on 'startup', it hisses for a few seconds and then it dissapears and I hear no hiss at all at regular listening volumes.


----------



## ajmiarka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting enough, the hiss of it only occurs to me on 'startup', it hisses for a few seconds and then it dissapears and I hear no hiss at all at regular listening volumes._

 

I'm experiencing this too. I can hear the hiss if it's absolutely silent with no music playing (both from the iPhone and Macbook), but once the music starts playing all I hear is the beautiful sound!


----------



## BIGHMW

*ATTENTION: All Fiio E3 amp owners:*

*WTB: Stock (OEM) black cord included with black Fiio E3 amps*

 I will be willing to buy some of the spare OEM cords originally included with the black Fiio E3 amps, as I intend to use them as backups for my arsenal of amps I own, including my 2 Fiio amps. The reason why I was thinking of this is because I know many of you fellow Head-Fi freaks out there intend to use either aftermarket or custom-made cords with our E3's to hopefully get better SQ.

 Please PM me if interested in selling me some, I am willing to deal and I also have a PayPal account.

 Thanks.

 P.S.: I live here in the USA, and am listening to all offers.


----------



## Townyj

Mine decided not to work after a day of owning it... Tried new batteries. The red light for on just wont come on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Worked great when it was actually "on"


----------



## nsx_23

Hmm, thats weird. I still haven't had trouble with mine yet. 

 Fingers crossed!


----------



## direcow

just a quick note, the Fiio with the atrios somehow makes it sound worse than straight out of a D2. Just in case we have some D2+ atrios users. That being said, it's not like you're really wasting tons of money.


----------



## Townyj

Yeahhh i prefered my U5 without the Fiio when i tried it aye. It made the bass a little to much with the fiio. Glad it broke on me


----------



## googan

hmm.. after recabling my d1001s, I kind of prefer the sound without the fiio. The biggest change I can notice after the recable is the improvement in mids which is where I felt was the d1001's biggest weakness. Guitars and vocals sound much clearer (and louder) now. 

 However with the Fiio, the sound seems exaggerated and unnatural in comparison. It's still nice to rock out with, but the loss of clarity is even more noticeable now than pre-recable. 

 I wonder how much influence the crappy little mini-to-mini has to this regard. hrmm.. time to build another cable.


----------



## jamato8

The mini to mini that comes with the unit is really going to not be great for sound. Also using the little amp is amping an already amped sound, which isn't always bad but you need a really clean path because you are using the first amp as a preamp and the FiiO as the amp.


----------



## kostalex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Townyj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine decided not to work after a day of owning it... Tried new batteries. The red light for on just wont come on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Worked great when it was actually "on"_

 

x2. Mine lasted for 2 months.


----------



## jamato8

Well glad it doesn't cost very much.


----------



## younglee200

hopefully mine will last longer...

 Tried it with the Grado 60s, I didn't like it very much. I actually liked the sound more WITHOUT the amp.

 Hopefully when my livewires arrive it'll be a bit better.


----------



## nickyboyo

Folks what do you expect from such a cheap device? you are using a $1 amp to power some pretty expensive and detailed 'phones. In the right application it is great, in others you are just kidding yourselves if you think you will be gaining any real improvements.


----------



## nsx_23

I guess its a good "beater" amp. 

 I use mine with my D2 and SF5pros just as a daily rig when I don't want to lug my XXS around. 

 Just ordered a spare one in case.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Folks what do you expect from such a cheap device? you are using a $1 amp to power some pretty expensive and detailed 'phones. In the right application it is great, in others you are just kidding yourselves if you think you will be gaining any real improvements._

 

I dunno, it really depends on the 'phone. I tried it out with my AD700's and the added bass to it was much much appreciated but the Fiio amp only widens the soundstage with headphones/earphones that have a small soundstage in the first place as with the AD700, with it's massive soundstage, the Fiio amp actually reduced it. So yeah, mixed results. I prefer the AD700 without the Fiio.


----------



## roxxor

Have had the Fiio now for a couple of days. I'm going from Touch > OEM cable > Fiio > SA6. So far it's performed brilliantly. Bass is noticeably bigger, especially the really low freqs, which are considerbaly more thumpy and pronounced. I've noticed a slight increase in soundstage, and slightly more detail in the mids. The only problem thus far is a noticeable decrease in treble sparkle, but treble isn't an area that the SA6 lacks in performance so it can be compensated for (at least partially) with the treble++ port. 

 I've also noticed a slight hiss, but it goes away once the music starts, as others have already mentioned earlier. 

 I've noticed that encoding quality makes a huge difference as well. As opposed to other premium amps which tend to increase SQ from crap files, the Fiio, if anything, magnifies the crappiness.

 In summary, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## montell

The Fiio is a bass booster. Nothing more nothing less. 

 I'm also noticing some cracks and static noise coming out of my earbuds when using the fiio. Looks like it could potentially be harmful to your headphones. Problem is completely solved when I dont use the amplifier btw. I'm using yuin pk1's.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *montell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Fiio is a bass booster. Nothing more nothing less. 

 I'm also noticing some cracks and static noise coming out of my earbuds when using the fiio. Looks like it could potentially be harmful to your headphones. Problem is completely solved when I dont use the amplifier btw. I'm using yuin pk1's._

 

I wouldn't say it's just a bass booster at all. Yes, It boosts the bass yes but it does widens the soundstage on some 'phones as well. Also the Fiio (if you've read a bit of the thread) is quite picky synergy-wise. While it goes great with some, it sucks with others. It goes great with say the RE2's for example.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roxxor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have had the Fiio now for a couple of days. I'm going from Touch > OEM cable > Fiio > SA6. So far it's performed brilliantly. Bass is noticeably bigger, especially the really low freqs, which are considerbaly more thumpy and pronounced. I've noticed a slight increase in soundstage, and slightly more detail in the mids. The only problem thus far is a noticeable decrease in treble sparkle, but treble isn't an area that the SA6 lacks in performance so it can be compensated for (at least partially) with the treble++ port._

 

Well, the frequency graph of the Fiio explains this:







 I've EQ'ed the drop in treble as I like my earphones a tad bright.


----------



## psyllium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *montell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Fiio is a bass booster. Nothing more nothing less. 

 I'm also noticing some cracks and static noise coming out of my earbuds when using the fiio. Looks like it could potentially be harmful to your headphones. Problem is completely solved when I dont use the amplifier btw. I'm using yuin pk1's._

 

My Fiio works well with my Yuin PK1's... Even if it *is* just as a bass boost, at least it's a smooth bass boost.

 I haven't noticed any static/crackling - maybe you got a dud. One of the two that I received originally was a complete dud (DOA). Seems that for the price, the Quality Control might suffer a bit.


----------



## tstarn06

Since they were so cheap, I bought three. First one is still working. I share the view that they are great with some phones, not needed with others. I just had them hooked up with the de-podded im716s and the Sony A818, and the ALs sounded simply awesome, with clear, clean crisp and impressive bass. Same when I moved to the Zune80. Impressive sound.

 In both cases, the Ety-like detail of the 716s was still there, but when I unplugged the FiiO, the 716s lost something. A bass boost, maybe. But a welcomed one for $8.50. Some phones just need a little bottom end push that EQ won't deliver. For what they are, they are worth it. If they start failing regularly, it would be a shame.


----------



## ClieOS

Those of you who want am amp of the same size with better SQ should try Travagans Colors instead. Than again, many of you probably buy E3 thinking the price won't really do you any harm at all and amping isn't really a top priority anyway.


----------



## pseudohippy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those of you who want am amp of the same size with better SQ should try Travagans Colors instead. Than again, many of you probably buy E3 thinking the price won't really do you any harm at all and amping isn't really a top priority anyway._

 

I dont think I could get past the feeling that Im carrying around a Milk Bone.

 I think Im just going to buy the Penguine Caffeine Ultra or Royal for my next step up.


----------



## Moontan13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those of you who want am amp of the same size with better SQ should try Travagans Colors instead. Than again, many of you probably buy E3 thinking the price won't really do you any harm at all and amping isn't really a top priority anyway._

 

I'll look into it.

 I got my 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter today, and tried my vintage Nova20 'phones with my iPod, then with the Fiio in the line-up. The Nova20s sound muffled and definitely underpowered when plugged directly into the iPod. No good at all, really. When used with the Fiio, I feel like I'm 5 rows back from center stage at a YoYo Ma concert... just kidding! The Fiio helps the Nova20s a lot, but not with nearly the same presence as with a Kenwood KA-3500. There's just not enough power there. Even my stock iPod phones sound better with a Fiio than the Nova20s did. I'll continue with Marshmallows and the Fiio, at least until my Sony EX90LPs arrive.


----------



## kostalex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tstarn06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since they were so cheap, I bought three. First one is still working._

 

Are other two dead?


----------



## roxxor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kostalex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are other two dead?_

 

I'm pretty sure he means that the first hasn't failed yet.


----------



## Chri5peed

I bought a lot because they were so cheap. Don't let it decieve you though, I wouldn't say buying 15,000 was particularly cheap.


----------



## googan

OK so I made a new mini-to-mini to replace the one the Fiio comes with and yes, there is significant improvement. 

 With the original IC, the sound is bass-bloated and murky/dirty all around(even audibly distorted, especially in the highs). This wasn't as noticeable with my stock Denon D1001s, but very apparent after I recabled the headphones. 

 With the new mini-to-mini the clarity is back along with the Fiio's trademark bass boost with improved separation. They're listenable/enjoyable again.


----------



## omega52

Oh they're OK. I was thinking that the amp would make my Alesandra 2 sound more like my Senn P100, but with a little more top end. The combo does sound darker, but most of what I listened to had that annoying (to me) mid-bass hump that reminds me of every cheap piece of audio gear that is trying to reproduce some bass. Don't get me wrong, I know that, for the price, these amps are decent, but I am just not enjoying listening to it. One side benefit is that I have a new appreciation of the SQ of my various phones & Zune 80. My Alesandro's do benefit from the 4 step volume increase on the Zune. Without the amp I have to run them at between 17 & 20. I will find a use for this amp. Still have to try my T400 & Clip. So EQ may make a difference.


----------



## BIGHMW

The E3 definitely improved the bass on my otherwise-bass-thin Sony MDR-NC60 NC phones, it also provided a somewhat-moderate volume boost as well, but if you own a < 10 mW DAP and use high-impendence (> 60 ohms) or some headphones with low sensitivity ratings (< 100 dB), you probably won't notice much volume boost. IMO, the FiiO E3 is a great bass enhancer, much like my CTA-Digital SRS-88 Surround Sound Converter does for SRS surround sound, and simply that.

 Had anyone ever tried hooking up two FiiO E3's in series (back-to-back)? I would think it would provide a larger volume boost than hooking up just one. I am just afraid to try that trick for fear of overload.

 I will try that later on as well as experiment with hooking up one E3 in series with my Boostaroo Revolution to my NC60 cans and see what happens.


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omega52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh they're OK. I was thinking that the amp would make my Alesandra 2 sound more like my Senn P100, but with a little more top end. The combo does sound darker, but most of what I listened to had that annoying (to me) mid-bass hump that reminds me of every cheap piece of audio gear that is trying to reproduce some bass. Don't get me wrong, I know that, for the price, these amps are decent, but I am just not enjoying listening to it. One side benefit is that I have a new appreciation of the SQ of my various phones & Zune 80. My Alesandro's do benefit from the 4 step volume increase on the Zune. Without the amp I have to run them at between 17 & 20. I will find a use for this amp. Still have to try my T400 & Clip. So EQ may make a difference._

 

I don't find the E3 to do much to help with any of my phones and a Zune80, except the im716s. Otherwise, the Zune doesn't need it. But, with my Clip or Sony DAPs, the E3 does seem to have a beneficial effect on my Sleeks. But I do have to EQ to get it right. I also put a Dowon S adapter cable in the mix, and it really smooths things out.


----------



## ThePandemonium

I just got my Fiio amp in. I do have to say its a cool little device. I don't have a hissing problem, except when there is no music playing. That doesn't matter. Makes all the difference with the Shure SE110's and also looks awesome with my gloss black Creatve Zen. Matches perfectly with the black Fiio.


----------



## decayed.cell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tstarn06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't find the E3 to do much to help with any of my phones and a Zune80, except the im716s. Otherwise, the Zune doesn't need it. But, with my Clip or Sony DAPs, the E3 does seem to have a beneficial effect on my Sleeks. But I do have to EQ to get it right. I also put a Dowon S adapter cable in the mix, and it really smooths things out._

 

I find the E3 to be a lot of help especially bottom end with my M1000's out of my Zune 80, I guess it really depends on the DAP/Headphone combination


----------



## No Smoking

Currently my portable rig is rather simple just my phone and creative ep-630 would I expect to notice any increase in SQ using a fiio?


----------



## decayed.cell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *No Smoking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Currently my portable rig is rather simple just my phone and creative ep-630 would I expect to notice any increase in SQ using a fiio?_

 

I think everyones pretty much agreed that it helps with boosting bass. If you read around I think you'll find that people think the 630s are already pretty bassy since they're in ears so you might not really need the FiiO


----------



## Adeptus

(deleted)


----------



## aBc.CaN

Yeaaee Yeaaee!! Extra BASS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My first amp and definately worth the cheap admission!

 I experienced the placebo effect this afternoon. I was listening to music and thought "Man, with this bass boost I'll need to EQ down!" Then I looked down at my gear and realised the amp wasn't connected!! LOL....

 Additionally I experienced my first shrill "cymbal" piercing moment with my EX700! I was watching a movie scene and the dentist's drill turned on, "sccrrrrreeeee!!!!!!!!" ARGH man was that agony!


----------



## nsx_23

Glad to hear you're enjoying it!


----------



## cyberspyder

Does it come with an IC?


----------



## HulkSmashNow

I got mine today, along with a new interconnect from Heaphonia (via eBay). Firstly, this thing is so tiny, and I guess pics really don't do it justice. I hooked it up to my 4GB Clip and used my Cyber Acoustics ACM-800s, and found out right away, it does boost the bass significantly. I did gain some volume and a little more clarity in both vocals and in most instruments, particularly guitars, than I had without it. I play mostly just old 128kbps 
 MP3s, and the E3 does indeed give them more depth, body, and overall heft.

 As a first headphone amp for a budding and hopeful audiophile, I'm very pleased with it. And you really can't beat the price, either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And to cyberspyder, it does come with an IC, but I think most here will tell you to get another one of higher quality, or build a new one altogether.

 All the best,
 Brad


----------



## berniebennybernard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HulkSmashNow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got mine today, along with a new interconnect from Heaphonia (via eBay). Firstly, this thing is so tiny, and I guess pics really don't do it justice. I hooked it up to my 4GB Clip and used my Cyber Acoustics ACM-800s, and found out right away, it does boost the bass significantly. I did gain some volume and a little more clarity in both vocals and in most instruments, particularly guitars, than I had without it. I play mostly just old 128kbps 
 MP3s, and the E3 does indeed give them more depth, body, and overall heft.

 As a first headphone amp for a budding and hopeful audiophile, I'm very pleased with it. And you really can't beat the price, either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And to cyberspyder, it does come with an IC, but I think most here will tell you to get another one of higher quality, or build a new one altogether.

 All the best,
 Brad_

 

Hi, Im just wondering if you can link me to the IC cable you bought? Or can anyone else recommend me a good aftermarket IC cable that I can use for the Fiio and future purposes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks


----------



## cyberspyder

The Headphonia doesn't look all that better...besides, it's not worth building a custom cable for a $9 amp...


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Headphonia doesn't look all that better...besides, it's not worth building a custom cable for a $9 amp..._

 

I was thinking that too however will a really cheap mini-to-mini cable from say a hardware/electronics store be better than the (supposedly) bad default one? If so, I might as well really...


----------



## cyberspyder

It's worth a try...but do buy from the 'known' cable manufacturer, not from a dollar store.


----------



## HulkSmashNow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *berniebennybernard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, Im just wondering if you can link me to the IC cable you bought? Or can anyone else recommend me a good aftermarket IC cable that I can use for the Fiio and future purposes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks_

 

Sure thing.

1/8" Mini Plug Stereo Cable Headphone Amplifier Cmoy - eBay (item 320288508829 end time Aug-25-08 19:04:03 PDT)

 "The Headphonia doesn't look all that better...besides, it's not worth building a custom cable for a $9 amp... "

 The Headphonia cable is better, in my opinion. I tested them both out, and I'm sticking with the Headphonia one. It also appears to be better quality than the one included with the E3. As for building your own, I wouldn't either, but I felt I should at least list it as an option.

 All the best,
 Brad


----------



## berniebennybernard

Thanks for the link, I bought one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'll figure out more things when I get another amp later on in the year, thanks again.


----------



## nsx_23

A good cable can always be used for future amps you buy anyway, so I guess its worth investing in.


----------



## HulkSmashNow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *berniebennybernard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the link, I bought one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'll figure out more things when I get another amp later on in the year, thanks again._

 

You're welcome. Just glad I could help.

 All the best,
 Brad


----------



## Chri5peed

12" is an odd size, its neither particularly long or very short.


----------



## cyberspyder

Screw it...ordered some Neutrik 3.5mm plugs...am going to make my own from some leftover Starquad.


----------



## nickyboyo

I do like those Neutrik plugs, i may have to buy some in myself.


----------



## HulkSmashNow

Here is a pic of my setup with my new E3 amp:

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...r/DSCF0003.jpg

 All the best,
 Brad


----------



## MetalGeek

I just bought 2 of these lil' guys; one white and one black. As soon as I heard about them I was instantly intrigued. After doing a little research I decided that it was certainly worth $8.50 to give one a try. The frequency response seems like it'll fit with my iM716 very nicely, and would allow me to listen to them on the go without worrying about damaging my iBasso D2, which, although portable, I don't like bringing around with me.

 Then I started thinking about the little rig I was putting together for use at the office, and realized that a cheap little amp would be perfect for my setup! So, I added another...

 I can't wait to try these things out. I'm definitely not expecting SQ that would rival my iBasso D2 by any stretch of the imagination, but for <$10, it can't hurt to give it a try!

 FINALLY, an upgrade that DOESN'T make my wallet sweat!


----------



## googan

I'm sorry but IMO, I don't believe anybody that says they noticed improved clarity from the Fiio with its included mini-to-mini. That thing is terrible. I tried the Fiio with 4 different headphones/buds/in-ears and did not notice improved clarity/detail anywhere with any headphone with that crappy little IC (on the contrary I noticed degradation of clarity). Increased bass and volume, yes. Clarity, hell no.


----------



## aragornmustdie

mine arrived to day. soo impressed with the improved bass and slight separation. 
 moving on to the interconnect.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *googan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sorry but IMO, I don't believe anybody that says they noticed improved clarity from the Fiio with its included mini-to-mini...._

 

It is not the problem of the IC. It is the problem of the E3's frequency response.


----------



## roxxor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_12" is an odd size, its neither particularly long or very short._

 

That's not what my ex-wife said.


----------



## nsx_23

Not big enough  ?


----------



## espire

So my FiiO E3 just arrived. I tried it out with my MX 55, and it did exactly what I was hoping for; it slightly increased the bass response. The lacking bass was the only thing that I didn't like about the MX 55, which means that they're now ideal portable headphones for me!

 And yes, there's a _tiny_ bit more clarity. Just a tease more.

 Recommended to all owners of the Sennheiser MX 55/75/90, and likely others.


----------



## jonathanjong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *espire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So my FiiO E3 just arrived. I tried it out with my MX 55, and it did exactly what I was hoping for; it slightly increased the bass response. The lacking bass was the only thing that I didn't like about the MX 55, which means that they're now ideal portable headphones for me!

 And yes, there's a tiny bit more clarity. Just a tease more.

 Recommended to all owners of the Sennheiser MX 55/75/90, and likely others._

 

Odd...the Fiio amp is for high impedance headphones, and the MX series certainly counts. Like you, I expected them to make a significant difference for my MX headphones, in my case MX90. But the difference (in volume and bass response) was greater for my Denon 551s! Weird... No appreciable change in clarity for either cans, but an improvement (I think it's an improvement rather than just a boost anyway) on the bass.

 Edit #1: Good news. They tighten the bass on the AKG K26/414s. The major complaint on these cans are that they bass muddies everything else. The amp improves matters considerably. In a category (i.e., approx $50, supra-aural, sealed, portables) with very few contenders and no great ones, this is good news indeed.


----------



## jonathanjong

By the way, is it worth getting a new cable for these amps?


----------



## kjk1281

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *espire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tried it out with my MX 55, and it did exactly what I was hoping for; it slightly increased the bass response. The lacking bass was the only thing that I didn't like about the MX 55, which means that they're now ideal portable headphones for me!
 And yes, there's a tiny bit more clarity. Just a tease more.
 Recommended to all owners of the Sennheiser MX 55/75/90, and likely others._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Odd...the Fiio amp is for high impedance headphones, and the MX series certainly counts. Like you, I expected them to make a significant difference for my MX headphones, in my case MX90. But the difference (in volume and bass response) was greater for my Denon 551s! Weird... No appreciable change in clarity for either cans, but an improvement (I think it's an improvement rather than just a boost anyway) on the bass._

 

Interestingly, when I tried the FiiO with both my MX55 and MX90, I got slightly different results. With the MX55, the amp added a nice amount of bass warmth, and I did precieve some added clarity. However, with the MX90, I found the added bass to be somewhat muddy.

 Jonathanjong: Try hooking up the HD201 to your FiiO and let me know what you think. I found the combination to be quite pleasing. I need to know if my ears are deceiving me.


----------



## jonathanjong

Boy, I've forgotten how high I have to turn the 201s up. Or maybe it's just my beanie...

 OK, HD201 + Fiio E3. I'm playing U2's _The Sweetest Thing_ from my iPod Touch. With the Fiio, the high hat sounds "further away" (I'm guessing this means larger soundstage) and the bass is more pronounced. I don't know if this just means more bass, less treble. But for this song anyway, it works. Playing Sarah Brightman's _Ave Maria_, no difference. Somewhat unexpectedly, they _do_ make a difference playing _Part 1_ of Coltrane's _Love Supreme_. The saxaphone is less harsh and in-your-face. I can hear the background percussion better. Next, Herrweghe conducting Mozart's Requiem (III/5. Confutatis). The quiet parts don't differ, but there's more punch to the brass instruments. Finally, Isaac Stern playing Tchaikovsky's Concerto for Violin. I perceive an improvement here too. More clarity, is how I'd describe it. 

 Final note: I don't think this is just due to the volume increasing, because I turn it down before I plug the amp in. Maybe I'm not turning it up enough. Maybe it's placebo. Meh.


----------



## kjk1281

Thanks Jonathan! I guess it wasn't just me then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Final note: I don't think this is just due to the volume increasing, because I turn it down before I plug the amp in. Maybe I'm not turning it up enough. Maybe it's placebo. Meh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't think it's just the placebo effect. While the HD201 seems to improve with the E3, some of the other phones I tried sounded worse. The CX300 was just bass overload.


----------



## jonathanjong

OK, so far:

 1. Not much difference on the MX90s. I'm not sure it muddied the bass in my experience, but it didn't improve it. 
 2. Tighter bass on the K26Ps.
 3. Improves the HD201s all around. Give it some bass and widens the soundstage. 
 4. No appreciable difference playing rock (if U2 is rock...) with Denon D1001s. Furthermore, I prefer Coltrane _without_ the amp. So, no go for jazz. No appreciable difference with either the Tchaikovsky or the Mozart above. The volume difference is there, of course, but the Denon are generally better off without the amp. A bit of a pity, since I bought the amp mostly for these cans. I shall try them with metal tomorrow...


----------



## jonathanjong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kjk1281* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Jonathan! I guess it wasn't just me then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think it's just the placebo effect. While the HD201 seems to improve with the E3, some of the other phones I tried sounded worse. The CX300 was just bass overload. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yea, I getting that feeling now too, because I prefer my Denons without the amp (as I said above). Oddly, I've not done an A/B comparing the HD201 and the D1001. Gosh, what a difference. Of course, the Denons were five times the price... I have to A/B them with different kinds of music later.


----------



## espire

It's interesting that the MX 55 is improved by the FiiO, while the MX 90. We had previously thought that they used the same drivers, but it seems that they actually don't, and the difference is more than cosmetic.

 I'm listening through my SR60 right now, and detail is noticeably improved (that or my mind wants me to think that). However, what's definitely changed is the bass. Not only is it more powerful, but the bass rolloff seems to be further down the spectrum now, as some songs now have sections with bass rumble that I hadn't heard before (I'm not a believer in subwoofers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). The more epic songs like Ghost Love Score really benefit from this.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kjk1281* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I don't think it's just the placebo effect. While the HD201 seems to improve with the E3, some of the other phones I tried sounded worse._

 

Yep, Synergy is a major issue with the E3's.

 e.g. Great with my RE2's but mixed with my AD700's (boosts the bass = good, but *lowers* the soundstage).


----------



## kjk1281

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *espire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's interesting that the MX 55 is improved by the FiiO, while the MX 90. We had previously thought that they used the same drivers, but it seems that they actually don't, and the difference is more than cosmetic._

 

The differences between the two buds unamped are subtle. The MX55 seems to sound a bit more airy, with a touch more bass, but its mids are slightly grainy. The MX90, on the other hand, is smoother and cleaner, but has less bass, and it seems to sound just slightly more laid back. I think the small differences come from the port holes on the back of the earbuds. Notice that the MX55 has a larger port compared to the MX90.


----------



## espire

So maybe it isn't different drivers after all. The mystery goes on!


----------



## roxxor

Anyone tried replacing the stock cable with a DOWIN? Any discernable differences?


----------



## jonathanjong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roxxor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone tried replacing the stock cable with a DOWIN? Any discernable differences?_

 

I dunno what a DOWIN is, but I'm wondering if a cable change will make a difference too. The one that comes with it is so thin, flimsy, and the jack is, erm, not gold. I have no idea if that makes a difference at all, but all my headphone jacks seem to be gold-plated. So: Will getting a new cable improve matters?


----------



## espire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I dunno what a DOWIN is, but I'm wondering if a cable change will make a difference too. The one that comes with it is so thin, flimsy, and the jack is, erm, not gold. I have no idea if that makes a difference at all, but all my headphone jacks seem to be gold-plated. So: Will getting a new cable improve matters?_

 

Some, including myself, say that it won't. Many others say that it will. There isn't actually any proof that cables make any change at all (apart from the wire material; copper is adequate), but this _is_ Head-Fi.

 The poster below me will surely express their amazement that using a different cable widened the soundstage, added sparkle to the highs, and tightened up the bass. That's fine, but I think that it's all in the mind.


----------



## jonathanjong

Ooh ooh, I wanna be Team Mid-Fi! 

 Really? Just the mid? But the bass should be tight, the soundstage should be realistic, the highs shouldn't be too harsh, no? The mids should be...detailed? 

 And yea, I've seen the crazy debates over cables. I'd be surprised if the free flimsy cable is just as good as those thick, fancy ones though... Then again, it could just all be a ruse.


----------



## espire

Hucha, a buddy in my group! Awesome!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really? Just the mid? But the bass should be tight, the soundstage should be realistic, the highs shouldn't be too harsh, no? The mids should be...detailed?_

 

Heh, it's Mid-Fi, as opposed to Lo-Fi (iBuds) and Hi-Fi (GS1000)


----------



## googan

I hear a difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The Fiio was a downgrade to my recabled D1001 using the included IC. With the new IC it is still not an upgrade, but a lateral change. The IC solved some distortion/separation issues that became apparent after the headphone recable. 

 Rap/Hip-hop/R&B/some harder rock genres/anything with good drum/bass lines can be more fun to listen to with the Fiio (+ decent IC). 

 That's my story and I'm sticking to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I trust my ears. Do you?


 BTW: I did not buy the IC and I would not recommend purchasing an IC for 3x the cost of the amp you're using it with unless you plan on buying much more capable amps in the future. I bought extra plugs/cable while doing my headphone recable, planning on making an extension cord for my headphones but made an IC instead after hearing how much worse the Fiio sounded with the modded headphones compared to stock. The IC cost me a total of about $1.50.


----------



## googan

OK here is a semi-comprehensive look at my experience with Denon D1001 and the Fiio (which is already a part of this thread if you look closely). 

 Stock d1001 unamped- decent overall, but bass is a bit bloated, mids are significantly recessed, overall sound is bass veiled. 

 Stock d1001 + stock fiio - even more bass with a _proportional _increase in bloatiness, highs a little more rolled off, but more or a less similar in SQ with unamped stock d1001s - just different (more bass). 

 Recabled d1001 unamped- tighter everything compared to stock, bass better controlled, mids louder/clearer and not as dominated by bass, highs extended a bit

 Recabled d1001 + stock fiio - bass/mids/highs all lose control compared to unamped, audible distortion especially in the highs can be heard at times (for example putting an electric guitar distortion effect on the sound of cymbals), separation takes a significant hit/frequencies seem to be melting into each other.

 Recabled d1001 + fiio w/ new IC (made of same cable/plugs as d1001's new cable) - the difference the fiio makes here is pretty much the same as what the stock fiio does to the stock d1001. More bass but without degradation in separation and clarity. 

 This makes sense if you think about it logically (assuming recabling the headphones has an effect), because if recabling the d1001 has a positive effect on the SQ, but then you put a crappy little IC in between the source and the new cable / headphones, the result is a more accurate interpretation of the crappy signal gathered by the Fiio, aka a clearer crappy sound since it is less forgiving. 

 espire, with all due respect (and at the risk of turning this into a cable debate), have you heard a pair of recabled d1001s? If so, then I respect your opinion and humbly disagree. If not, you're just theorizing (which I respect as well), but you never really know what it sounds like until you try it for yourself. -- hm.. I thought you owned d1001s but I don't see it in your sig. I guess I should ask if you've tried the fiio with a decent IC on a quality pair of headphones.


----------



## roxxor

googan, what about stock d1001 + fiio w/new IC?


----------



## googan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roxxor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_googan, what about stock d1001 + fiio w/new IC?_

 

lol I wouldn't be able to tell you that one since I recabled the headphones first.


----------



## jonathanjong

What's an IC? Is that a cable? Heh...

 Yeah! Go Mid-Fi! Erm, espire, I think this will explain my comment: I initially read, "It's all in the mids." Perplexed, I asked if the highs and lows mattered. Blind me.


----------



## googan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The one that comes with it is so thin, flimsy, and the jack is, erm, not gold. I have no idea if that makes a difference at all, but all my headphone jacks seem to be gold-plated._

 

gold isn't any more conductive than silver - it's actually the other way around. gold is more resistant to oxidation and thus provides a longer period of consistent performance.


----------



## googan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's an IC? Is that a cable? Heh..._

 

Yup. IC = interconnect.


----------



## jonathanjong

Right, but the Fiio cable jack is not actually silver, surely. It's "silver" in colour, but it's unlikely to be silver-coated, right?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right, but the Fiio cable jack is not actually silver, surely. It's "silver" in colour, but it's unlikely to be silver-coated, right?_

 

Normal copper jack with Nickel plating. Silver is too soft for making jack plus there is oxidation problem.

 Nickel or gold plating on headphone jack is mainly for oxidation prevention, and gold is used because... well, it is gold. Platinum would be even more fun but it is extremely expensive.


----------



## jonathanjong

Ooh...


----------



## newskin

Just received an tried my E3 with my atrio m5 and i have to say i'm very satisfied with the result. It widens the soundstage on the atrios (wich was something i feel they lacked a bit) and tightens the bass even more. The bass boost and volumen boost are both noticeable. I'm very surprised about how well the amp performs with a "dark" phone like the atrio, it powers very nicely the phones character.

 I'll try the amp with the AKG K81DJ's and the KSC75 later, hope it performs as well as with the atrios.


----------



## BIGHMW

It seems like there is more of a significant volume boost with CD remasters than with older 1990 masters, that being used with my Sony NW-HD5 (rated at 5 mW)and MDR-NC60 cans (40-ohms), maybe I will get much louder output with a non-Sony DAP. However I don't want to become (what we at http://forums.minidisc.org call) an "iSheep" and get one of those dreaded products from Apple or Zune (I hear both are pretty damn good), but I am just afraid to go buy one because all non-Sony and post-2007 Sony units do not support ATRAC/3/3plus (I have been using Sony ATRAC products since first getting into MiniDisc in 1998) nor will they work with SonicStage, in which I have been using since getting my first Hi-MD unit (MZ-NH700) back in 2004.

 Don't forget I am pretty much still a naive rookie in the Head-Fi world (I am learning through this forum) as opposed to you hardened veterans of the field, and although I got an NW-HD5 at your recommendations (I own about 4of them, all silver in various conditions, and all work well, I use one at a time) as well as a Headsix, a Boostaroo Revolution, and the FiiO E3, in which this thread is about, but is it worth getting (I am dreading this as I am writing this) one of "those proverbial Apple players" as opposed to my HD5 after spending hundreds of $$$ stocking up on MD/Hi-MD/HDD players and all the accessories (remotes, cans, IEM's, cases, etc.) for them, or should I stick to my guns and go with my Sony arsenal?


----------



## espire

I'm not sure why you're asking this in the FiiO thread, but yes. iPods are great. They cost more than other players for the same memory and screen size, but the intuitive software is worth it.

 Is somebody a sheep for buying a Honda Civic or a Toyota Camry, even though they're the two bestselling cars in America? No, they're simple smart. They know that the two cars are popular because they're known and trusted to be excellent cars.


----------



## guyx1992

How can you connect it to an iPod Classic?


----------



## RAQemUP

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guyx1992* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How can you connect it to an iPod Classic?_

 

The Fiio E3 has no volume dial or pot. As such, to control the volume output you need to use the volume control on your Ipod/DAP. To do that you need to have a mini to mini cable connecting the Fiio E3 to the headphone out on your Ipod.


----------



## aragornmustdie

BIGHMW,

 i also owned the HD5 (the battleworn one at atraclife, remember?) but i didn't encounter the same problem as you... my fiio setup (+ATH ES7) works wonders. maybe sth with your headphones?

 do not throw your sony away dude


----------



## cyberspyder

Balls...out of stock until Sept 20.


----------



## imp0ssibled

anyone knows how does this FiiO amp sound with beyer dt770/80? good synergy?


----------



## kostalex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *imp0ssibled* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone knows how does this FiiO amp sound with beyer dt770/80? good synergy?_

 

No. "The opposite of synergy is antagonism, the phenomenon where two agents in combination have an overall effect that is less than that predicted from their individual effects." - Wikipedia.


----------



## younglee200

I hate the sound of my fiio with my grado sr-60... The sound feels overwhelmed and therefore fatiguing . But they sounds really really good with the livewires. I also don't like the slight hiss / wish there would be an on / off button. This will be fixed with the upcoming of E5 though


----------



## BIGHMW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aragornmustdie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BIGHMW,

 i also owned the HD5 (the battleworn one at atraclife, remember?) but i didn't encounter the same problem as you... my fiio setup (+ATH ES7) works wonders. maybe sth with your headphones?

 do not throw your sony away dude_

 

I do remember the one you owned on ATRAC Life, I will greatly take your advice, and I tried using my other headphones and IEM's and they seem to synergize better with the HD5 and FiiO amp, I guess that the FiiO can't handle medium to high (>24 ohms) impedence IEM's/cans when used with the HD5 (which is rated at 5 mW), after all, I spent $$$ getting my 4 HD5 units as opposed to my FiiO E3, maybe when the E5 comes out it will be able to drive the higher-impedence (>24 ohms) cans with greater ease when used with my 5 mW HD5, so there is no sense in getting rid of my HD5's at all, I will just wait until the E5 comes out, use my bulky Headsix, or have to put up with the crappy 3D effect of my Boostaroo Revolution in the meantime.

 P.S.: are you using post-2000 remasters or circa-1990 original masters, or a combination of the two?


----------



## aragornmustdie

yeah, it cannot handle the bigger cans (as in bigger impedance) as good as the more expensive amps. I just tried a lot of big cans on the fiio and HD5; it only gives them the volume boost but still a bit muffled sound. 

 remasters as in cd sources? yeah i have both types; so far i didn't encounter the loudness difference you mention in your post- if any, i prefer the warmth of the real old recordings to the super bright new ones (they set the bass so loud, What)

 P.S.: that HD5 of mine, damn it i love it so much that finally i decided to spend ~$120 to repair both insides and outsides, and hacked the battery using the sony ericsson battery. it is perfect now except for the USB flap thingy that they didn't repair. this thing really gotta live forever. do you have EQs/ setting to share? seems like there are almost no HD5 owners around. atraclife is parctically dead.


----------



## FateXT

Just bought it off ebay for 14usd, and the difference is quite noticeable. If anyone's interested here's a link from a US seller FiiO E3 3.5mm Earphone Portaple Amplifier IPOD MP3 MP4 - eBay (item 170256966130 end time Sep-29-08 15:39:27 PDT)


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aragornmustdie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_remasters as in cd sources? yeah i have both types; so far i didn't encounter the loudness difference you mention in your post- if any, i prefer the warmth of the real old recordings to the super bright new ones (they set the bass so loud, What)_

 

Its the infamous 'loudness wars'. Sound engineers thinik we all love our music loud and bassy, at the expense of a frequency response.

 I believe turning the knob on my Amp makes it louder. There are bassy EQs everywhere on the net.


----------



## Shoey Peachew

I've been using it with my Clip and it sounds pretty good. I also use it with my pc. The FiiO is connected to my Audigy 2 zs and HD201's and the sound is much better and makes watching Blu-ray movies a lot more enjoyable. I tried hooking it up to my XBox 360 with a passthrough switch and it really sounds great, but without a volume control built into the FiiO, it's just too loud (I could adjust the volume level in all my games, but that's too inconvenient). Now, I want to upgrade to a D2 Boa to use the built in DAC with my pc/Blu-ray drive and also with my XBox 360, but with too many other hobbies and not enough disposable income, it's probably never gonna happen. Unless..., FiiO comes out with another cheap amp with a volume control. Then, I'll jump all over it!


----------



## Navyblue

I just joined the club, anyone know how much burn in does it need?


----------



## ClieOS

No burn-in is really needed since there is no cap in there, IIRC. I have an old and a new one, and they sound the same.


----------



## Navyblue

Great, I hate burn in.


----------



## Chri5peed

Never *noticed* burn-in on anything but headphones. This says to me its definitely not me having some paranoid delusion...surely a devout believer would attribute burn-in to everything?

 Although, I do turn on my DAC & Amp when I get up. They do get warm during the day, so to my mind they'd perform optimally warm. Isn't this like Electro-static 'phones which require perhaps 30 minutes 'warming-up'.


----------



## renugaid

Just got my FiiO in. Am still waiting for my pico which should arrive in a few days. So I'm using this as an amp for my D2>MD5000s. From the D2 it seems to make each instrument especially guitar plucks, drum beats and cymbals a lot clearer at the cost of soundstage and separation. I found that listening unamped on the D2 gave me a much wider soundstage than amped with the FiiO. Turning the D2s volume down does help somewhat but the amp really degrades the soundstage in my experience. Amping my computers onboard sound gave me a lot of motherboard work noise interference. However the amplification effect on the computer was HUGE in comparison to the D2. The volume increase was drastic and it brought back the original bloated bass that the D5000s were modded to get rid of. However the mids are still strong and everything else is brought forward enough to almost compensate for the bloat. Its quite hard to explain. It seems bloated but the Markl mods keep it detailed? I guess thats the easiest way to put it. The extra volume is helpful especially in classic music. I could hear the conductor at the beginning of a symphony where I could not before despite having the PC volume maxed out. With the FiiO and volume at about 1/4 of its max, I could hear the conductor count the orchestra in. The FiiO does make a BIG difference in bass though. Bassheads on a tight budget will love it. I'll be using this till I get my pico. I may give a short review comparison to see how it goes up against arguably the best portable amp available.


----------



## jonathanjong

Interesting...I woulda thought the computer would provide more power than a portable, thus reducing the amp's effect.


----------



## renugaid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting...I woulda thought the computer would provide more power than a portable, thus reducing the amp's effect._

 

Me too. I'll have more info for you with more testing later.


----------



## frequencyhz

i made my first head-fi related purchase with this amp...i feel kind of weird about it, but will hopefully be reimbursed with listening pleasure? maybe?


----------



## prodigymad

Hi everyone, I have stumbled across this site while trying to find an inline amplifier. Basically this may be slightly off topic but I have I used to have the Nokia N91 phone and managed to get some cables to connect it into my in car Pioneer head unit (via IP-Bus). The audio quality was pretty good (along with the rest of my audio setup - 2 subs, 2 amps, Infinity speakers, etc).

 However, last week I have upgraded to the Samsung Omnia i900 phone and I have found the audio output of this handset to be significantly lower than the Nokia. I have managed to modify the gain controls slightly on my amps but its not brilliant. I'm wondering if this Fiio pre-amp could sit inline between the Samsung phone and the Pioneer headunit. 

 Any opinions / suggestions, etc??

 Many thanks


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *prodigymad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_text_

 

Yes you could do that, but the static it produces when it's near GSM traffic (i.e. cellphones) is really unbearable


----------



## Chri5peed

^ Yeah, good way to explain the importance of gapless.

 If you listen via cell-phone does the 'beep beep beep' interference bother you. If it does, imagine it after every song.


----------



## prodigymad

Hi, thanks for the replies. Basically when I use the handset in the car I switch the phone to "flight mode" which disconnects it from the GSM networks anyway. 

 I have found some audio output test results for the Samsung Omnia but I'm not too sure if they are any good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, or if the Fiio would improve it much. How about the Minibox D (or F) or the Xin SuperMicro?

 Test

 Frequency response: *+0.37, -1.15*
 Noise level: *-79.3*
 Dynamic range: *79.3*
 THD: *0.0039*
 IMD + Noise: *0.027*
 Stereo crosstalk: *-78.7*


----------



## Crikey

I have a Sennheiser PX100 and I was wondering what the synergy with that phone and the fiio's would have? Anyone have any idea? Since I'm considering it for my entry into headphone amps


----------



## Henmyr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crikey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Sennheiser PX100 and I was wondering what the synergy with that phone and the fiio's would have? Anyone have any idea? Since I'm considering it for my entry into headphone amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have not tried the combo, but from adding 1 and 1, the sound would probably be VERY muddy. I find the PX100 warm and bassy, and the fiio warm and bassy. Not the very best combination. But, I have not tried it.


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crikey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Sennheiser PX100 and I was wondering what the synergy with that phone and the fiio's would have? Anyone have any idea? Since I'm considering it for my entry into headphone amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Tried it, but didn't like it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Just more bass and less highs.. So basically a PX100 on steroids. 
 Unbalanced Sound, thy name is PX100+FiiO.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *prodigymad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Test

 Frequency response: *+0.37, -1.15*
 Noise level: *-79.3*
 Dynamic range: *79.3*
 THD: *0.0039*
 IMD + Noise: *0.027*
 Stereo crosstalk: *-78.7*




_

 

Wow, I wouldn't be surprised if both the Apple 3G and the Omnia are made in the same Foxconn factory looking at that. Doubt it though as Samsung are known to make and assemble everything in South Korea unlike most electronics manufacturers who OEM their stuff to Shenzhen, China or in AMD's case, Malaysia. Although the Apple 3G could be using Samsung parts = won't be surprised either.


----------



## japc

Ok. Enough!! Am a cheap person and will buy one of these


----------



## cyberspyder

LAWL....


----------



## Chri5peed

Heh, I suspect I should buy one. When I used an SM3 it took AAA batteries, so I have loads of 1000mAh rechargeable jobbies knocking around[by loads I mean about 20-30]...


----------



## BIGHMW

Having used it (the E3) with my MDR-NC60 cans (40 ohms in active [NC on] mode) and my (somewhat wimpy, at least with anything <24 ohms) 5mW NW-HD5 Network Walkman, I can't listen to anything through them without the FiiO E3, the bass boost and bit of amplification it provides for them definitely makes my NC60's very much listenable than without it.

_"This is your brain un-amped"_: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (looks kinda wimpy doesn't it?)

_"This is your brain with (at least) a FiiO E3 hooked up to it"_: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any questions?

 BTW, I also own a Boostaroo Revolution and a Headsix.


----------



## Crikey

Can anyone make a list showing which pairing of headphones or IEMs that work well with the fiio?


----------



## dfkt

Most phones above ~32 Ohm should work ok, anything below not so much.

 q-Jays, ER-6, and HFI-780 give an excellent match with the Fiio, SE530 totally sucks with it. UE11 sound worse with it as well. Other ~16 Ohm tend to have varying degrees of hiss, depending on the sensitivity.


----------



## pseudohippy

I like using the SA6 with it (but like dfkt says they are ~50 ohm I think) but I also dont use it with my SE530. Im hoping that the SE530 work better with my Caffeine Ultra that I have on order.


----------



## roxxor

I'm finding that the Fiio + SA6 in +/++ with olives makes the bass feel really muddy. Changing the bass port back to = helps a little, but the best solution seems to be switching back from the olive tips to the sleek biflanges. This is a shame really, as the olives are way more comfortable.


----------



## pseudohippy

Im with you though roxxor, actually. I also switched to the = port and changed to ++ from +. Also I swithced from the olives to the q-jays silicon xxs but I also like the jays foamies. Problem with jays is that the whole is a little on the large side and the tube sticks out all the way to the very end of the tip. You can almost feel the end of the ++ tip coming out the end when putting them in your ears. Once they are in it is perfect though with the fiio and the combo of SA6 I suggested (to my ears of course).


----------



## thatwunguy

how do the sf5p sound with the fiio from an ipod 5.5g or sansa clip?


----------



## HulkSmashNow

I got some 2XL Wrecking Ball In-Ear buds at Best Buy, and paired with the E3, they sound much, much more expensive than the $14.99 I paid for them.

 All the best,
 Brad


----------



## mape00

Someone should figure out which resistors/capacitors to change to negate the bass boost and achieve a more linear response from the FiiO. Aren't there any electrical engineers here? Or maybe someone should just mail FiiO and ask - I mean people buying additional units for modding couldn't hurt their sales...


----------



## HulkSmashNow

I posted this on another thread, but thought I'd let y'all know, too.

 I recently picked up several of these Case Logic "4 Capacity USB Drive Shuttles" at Office Depot for a buck each. I'm using one now to carry my Clip, FiiO E3, interconnect cable, and two AAA batteries for the amp.

 Everything is held snugly in place and is well protected thanks to the shuttle's padding. 

 Here's a couple of pics:
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...r/DSCF0001.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...DSCF0004-1.jpg 

 The case in the pic is red, but I'm currently using a black one.

 Here's a link to Case Logic's website for more info:
Case Logic 4 Capacity USB Drive Shuttle > CD Organization > Case Logic

 Thanks.

 All the best,
 Brad


----------



## dfkt

Nice, that's a seriously cool bag, like custom made for that gear.


----------



## HulkSmashNow

Thanks, man. It's amazing what you can find on clearance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brad


----------



## Kpalsm

After about a month of regular use I'm still impressed with the FiiO. Seems to compliment my Vibes quite well actually, even though they're 16 ohms, though the 92 db sensitivity could have something to do with it. There seems to be a good synergy between them. I always thought the Vibes lacked slightly in the bass range and were a bit too bright, which is the opposite way the FiiO is designed, so I also disabled the EQ settings on my Archos (also tried with flat EQ on my old Sansa e250 with Rockbox on it) and it sounds great to me (as good as you can expect from an Archos anyway). Hopefully it doesn't die after a couple months more..

 Also it does hiss for about a second when I first turn on either player but after that I don't notice anything (my Sansa takes about 2 seconds from power button press to music playing so there isn't much time to stop and listen anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

 Planning to build an IC for it, would usin 16 gauge speaker wire and a couple of Radioshack 1/8" plugs work well enough? I don't really wanna spend $30 on an IC when the amp was 1/3 that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or if anyone knows any sources off hand, point me towards some good cable/mini plugs please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have a look shortly, but admittedly finding good sources for good parts isn't my forte


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HulkSmashNow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I posted this on another thread, but thought I'd let y'all know, too.

 I recently picked up several of these Case Logic "4 Capacity USB Drive Shuttles" at Office Depot for a buck each. I'm using one now to carry my Clip, FiiO E3, interconnect cable, and two AAA batteries for the amp.

 Everything is held snugly in place and is well protected thanks to the shuttle's padding. 

 Here's a couple of pics:
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...r/DSCF0001.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...DSCF0004-1.jpg 

 The case in the pic is red, but I'm currently using a black one.

 Here's a link to Case Logic's website for more info:
Case Logic 4 Capacity USB Drive Shuttle > CD Organization > Case Logic

 Thanks.

 All the best,
 Brad_

 

I wish I could get some of those here


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mape00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone should figure out which resistors/capacitors to change to negate the bass boost and achieve a more linear response from the FiiO. Aren't there any electrical engineers here? Or maybe someone should just mail FiiO and ask - I mean people buying additional units for modding couldn't hurt their sales..._

 


 You will have to wait for the FiiO E5 
 Check the other threads.



 Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio > Equipment Forums > Portable Headphone Amps 

 * FiiO E5 amp (E3 upgraded) *


----------



## HulkSmashNow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wish I could get some of those here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Does Case Logic ship overseas? If so, just follow that link to the CL website. Hopefully, they do.

 All the best,
 Brad


----------



## pseudohippy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HulkSmashNow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I posted this on another thread, but thought I'd let y'all know, too.

 I recently picked up several of these Case Logic "4 Capacity USB Drive Shuttles" at Office Depot for a buck each. I'm using one now to carry my Clip, FiiO E3, interconnect cable, and two AAA batteries for the amp.

 Everything is held snugly in place and is well protected thanks to the shuttle's padding. 

 Here's a couple of pics:
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...r/DSCF0001.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...DSCF0004-1.jpg 

 The case in the pic is red, but I'm currently using a black one.

 Here's a link to Case Logic's website for more info:
Case Logic 4 Capacity USB Drive Shuttle > CD Organization > Case Logic

 Thanks.

 All the best,
 Brad_

 

What is the likelyhood that you could fit two altoids tins in that bag? Could you test it for me (if you have altoids tins laying around of course)? I have a D2 in a tin and a caffeine ultra in a tin and Id really like to know. It doesnt look like it would work though.


----------



## HulkSmashNow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pseudohippy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is the likelyhood that you could fit two altoids tins in that bag? Could you test it for me (if you have altoids tins laying around of course)? I have a D2 in a tin and a caffeine ultra in a tin and Id really like to know. It doesnt look like it would work though._

 

I don't have any of those tins, but I do know that the shuttles measure 3.75" x 3.75" x 1". So, you could possibly fit in and carry those tins around, but they definitely wouldn't fit in the mesh slots for the flash drives. Measure the tins and get back to me, and all of us, for that matter.

 All the best,
 Brad


----------



## pseudohippy

They are roughly 3.75" Long, 2.50" Wide and .75" deep. There slightly smaller then that but I would think the pocket they would go in should be that big.


----------



## HulkSmashNow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pseudohippy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are roughly 3.75" Long, 2.50" Wide and .75" deep. There slightly smaller then that but I would think the pocket they would go in should be that big._

 

That should work just fine, if you don't mind having one for your D2 and another for your Caffiene Ultra.

 All the best,
 Brad


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After about a month of regular use I'm still impressed with the FiiO. Seems to compliment my Vibes quite well actually, even though they're 16 ohms, though the 92 db sensitivity could have something to do with it. There seems to be a good synergy between them. I always thought the Vibes lacked slightly in the bass range and were a bit too bright_

 

What??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Isn't the Vibes the _other way_ around? Plently of bass, no highs....


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Isn't the Vibes the other way around? Plently of bass, no highs....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Not according to V-Moda Vibe Review (AnythingButiPod.com) and my ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You might be thinking of the ::: v-moda ::: Bass Freq


----------



## analogbox

This tiny little thing has a surprisingly good synergy with PK1. I like the sound out of 780 as well. Only TF10 didn't sound so good out of this amp. Not bad for $10.


----------



## Morinoko

Hey, guys; just ordered 2 from DealExtreme, one for me: Senn HD280Pro, Grado SR60, Shure E2C and Kramer Marshmallows; and one for a friend: Senns CX300

 Any experience / tips with these combinations?

 This is my first adventure with headphone amps!!


----------



## Kpalsm

Hey analogbox, mind if I join your Fueled By Ramen team?


----------



## Clincher09

You guys have convinced me to buy one of these. Which is the most reliable and/or cheapest place to get one from?


----------



## Kpalsm

Right from the DealExtreme website, that's the official retailer

Black

White

 Unless they happen to be backordered, then your best bet is probably eBay for a few bucks more. Just make sure you stay away from the Chinese sellers who are trying to sell them for upwards of $20. They're only $8 on DealExtreme. I paid about $13 for mine from eBay


----------



## younglee200

i always forget to unplug my headphones after using them so the battery dies out sooo fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 i want the e5!


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right from the DealExtreme website, that's the official retailer

Black

White

 Unless they happen to be backordered, then your best bet is probably eBay for a few bucks more. Just make sure you stay away from the Chinese sellers who are trying to sell them for upwards of $20. They're only $8 on DealExtreme. I paid about $13 for mine from eBay_

 

The official retailer is technically the guy from HK on Ebay but meh.....


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The official retailer is technically the guy from HK on Ebay but meh....._

 

He is? Well that's somethin I didn't know..I just remember reading that since FiiO doesn't have it's own retail department that they enlisted DealExtreme to sell them for them. My warning about buying from certain Chinese sellers was only aimed at the ones selling them for 3x what they sell for from DealExtreme.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He is? Well that's somethin I didn't know..I just remember reading that since FiiO doesn't have it's own retail department that they enlisted DealExtreme to sell them for them_

 

DealExtreme is an offical retailer I think..not sure, anyway I'm sure they buy in bulk thus cheaper for them and you.


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey analogbox, mind if I join your Fueled By Ramen team? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sure, you're more than welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, there is a requirement which you'll have to consume at least one Ramen everyday.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DealExtreme is an offical retailer I think..not sure, anyway I'm sure they buy in bulk thus cheaper for them and you._

 

Ahh, well that makes sense anyway


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *analogbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But, there is a requirement which you'll have to consume at least one Ramen everyday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Heh, I'm on my 2nd today right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I even figured out a way to make them which allows them to be eaten quicker..if you buy the ones in the cup where you just add hot water to them, don't fill it to the line; fill it about an inch and a half or two inches below the very top, just enough that once the noodles are softened that they're still covered; once the noodles have softened, fill it to the fill line with cold water.


----------



## mape00

I think the FiiO made a huge difference for my ER-4S's. The sound is a lot punchier than if you'd just try to emulate the bass increase by EQ, and also way better than ER-4P. (I've not done any blind testing, but it's pretty obvious that my mp3 player can't drive the ER-4S properly unamped.) I just ordered another one. The only thing that really annoys me is that it picks up interference from mobile phones. Has anyone else experienced this? Tomorrow, I shall attempt to make a tiny tinfoil hat for my FiiO!


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh, I'm on my 2nd today right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I even figured out a way to make them which allows them to be eaten quicker..if you buy the ones in the cup where you just add hot water to them, don't fill it to the line; fill it about an inch and a half or two inches below the very top, just enough that once the noodles are softened that they're still covered; once the noodles have softened, fill it to the fill line with cold water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ah ha. Ingenious. Usually when I eat cup noodles, I usually fill it to the guided line and let it run in a microwave with the top off for one minute. They say not to run it in microwaves but as long as you keep it less than 2mins, you're ok. Whole thing only takes a minute and a half. Can't beat that.


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mape00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the FiiO made a huge difference for my ER-4S's. The sound is a lot punchier than if you'd just try to emulate the bass increase by EQ, and also way better than ER-4P. (I've not done any blind testing, but it's pretty obvious that my mp3 player can't drive the ER-4S properly unamped.) I just ordered another one. The only thing that really annoys me is that it picks up interference from mobile phones. Has anyone else experienced this? Tomorrow, I shall attempt to make a tiny tinfoil hat for my FiiO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Fiio seems to run quite nicely with brighter sounding phones. ER-4P could be another example. 

 Cell phone interference is a typical phenomenon around speakers, amps, radios and such. There is nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *analogbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whole thing only takes a minute and a half. Can't beat that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Perhaps, but is it cool enough to eat at that point? My system might take a minute or two more but it's actually at a reasonable temperature by then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mape00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only thing that really annoys me is that it picks up interference from mobile phones. Has anyone else experienced this?_

 

Hasn't happened to me yet but as analogbox has stated it's fairly common among all audio devices, so I wouldn't be surprised if I've just been lucky so far. Let us know how the tinfoil hat goes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also analogbox, hope you don't mind that I stole your colour scheme for my signature too. I thought it looked good so I couldn't resist


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mape00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the FiiO made a huge difference for my ER-4S's. The sound is a lot punchier than if you'd just try to emulate the bass increase by EQ, and also way better than ER-4P. (I've not done any blind testing, but it's pretty obvious that my mp3 player can't drive the ER-4S properly unamped.) I just ordered another one. The only thing that really annoys me is that it picks up interference from mobile phones. Has anyone else experienced this? Tomorrow, I shall attempt to make a tiny tinfoil hat for my FiiO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have the Altec-Lansing im716s, depodded at 47ohm, and with Shure olives and the FiiO, plugged into my Sony DAP, they sound like heaven. Considering the phones were $47 ($20 for the IEMs during a major newegg sale, and $27 to mod via a great Head-fier) and the amp $8.50, wow. Ety makes the driver in the 716s. Not sure if they are the ER4P/S driver, but they sound pretty amazing with the FiiO. Even better with the MiniboxE+, but that cost $189. It's quote a gadget. I have three and want an E5 or two when they come out. Oddly, as has been noted, the E3 doesn't always make things better. But it works with phones that need amping, like the ER4S and the 716s.


----------



## jonathanjong

This is the second time I've seen Ramen-Fi take over a totally unrelated thread. Gosh, we love our ramen here. So...what brands?


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the second time I've seen Ramen-Fi take over a totally unrelated thread. Gosh, we love our ramen here. So...what brands?_

 

Heh...Ramen-Fi. Hi-Fi Ramen!

 Usually what I buy is Mr. Noodles brand Ramen, it's my favourite..Spicy Chicken if they have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: FYI, us Canucks just call it "instant noodles", not "ramen".


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also analogbox, hope you don't mind that I stole your colour scheme for my signature too. I thought it looked good so I couldn't resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ha ha. I noticed that, too. No, I don't have a problem with that at all. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the second time I've seen Ramen-Fi take over a totally unrelated thread. Gosh, we love our ramen here. So...what brands?_

 





Ramen-Fi


----------



## Kpalsm

Ahaha, there's a whole thread!?


----------



## Chickenman

yes, I created that thread. On topic, my friend, who is not a member of head-fi is interested in this amp. I showed him mine, and he has a pair of er-6is which he doesn't like the weak bass in. Would this be a good buy for him? Keep in note, his mp3 files are like an ordinary person, so don't expect him to have FLAC or anything over 256kbps!


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chickenman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes, I created that thread. On topic, my friend, who is not a member of head-fi is interested in this amp. I showed him mine, and he has a pair of er-6is which he doesn't like the weak bass in. Would this be a good buy for him? Keep in note, his mp3 files are like an ordinary person, so don't expect him to have FLAC or anything over 256kbps!_

 

I remember reading (probably earlier in this thread before I got involved) that unlike some higher end amps which may give you better sound quality from lower bitrate mp3s, the FiiO may actually accentuate the low quality shortcomings.

 With that in mind, the FiiO does boost the bass considerably while slightly reducing the high end of the spectrum, so if what you want is more bass, this is the ticket!


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chickenman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes, I created that thread. On topic, my friend, who is not a member of head-fi is interested in this amp. I showed him mine, and he has a pair of er-6is which he doesn't like the weak bass in. Would this be a good buy for him? Keep in note, his mp3 files are like an ordinary person, so don't expect him to have FLAC or anything over 256kbps!_

 

I never had ER-6i but other Etymotic lines seem to have somewhat weak bass and extended treble. If that is the case in ER-6i as well, I imagine it will be a nice combo since, as kpalsm mentioned, the bass boost in FiiO will bring out some delicious bass out of them.


----------



## Moontan13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the second time I've seen Ramen-Fi take over a totally unrelated thread. Gosh, we love our ramen here. So...what brands?_

 

I couldn't tell you. I get ramen from the Asian grocery, and I just know what the packages look like. My long standing favorite is a duck flavored one from Thailand. Green and white package. The big difference in Asian ramen is that you get several (or more) packets of flavoring ingredients, and it makes regular ramen taste like dishwater. Asians like their flavor intense I suppose.


----------



## Kpalsm

Well I guess I'll have to find an Asian grocery store...that does sound pretty good, and I'm in dire need of a bit of variety.


----------



## mape00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chickenman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes, I created that thread. On topic, my friend, who is not a member of head-fi is interested in this amp. I showed him mine, and he has a pair of er-6is which he doesn't like the weak bass in. Would this be a good buy for him? Keep in note, his mp3 files are like an ordinary person, so don't expect him to have FLAC or anything over 256kbps!_

 

I _think_ the ER-6i's are to ER-6 what ER-4P is to ER-4S, so that the only difference is they took away some impedance to lower the high end of the spectrum which gives a 'bass boost' as well as less detailed sound.

 In that case, extrapolating from my experience with ER-4P (with impedance adapter -> ER-4S), he should get much better quality sound with the FiiO.

 A little suggestion of mine is to let your friend try to listen with your FiiO and let him decide for himself what he likes... Or are you afraid he'll break it with his sup-par low-bitrate mp3s?


----------



## Moontan13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I guess I'll have to find an Asian grocery store...that does sound pretty good, and I'm in dire need of a bit of variety._

 

Save the packaging from the ones you like. It makes it easier to find it again.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Moontan13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Save the packaging from the ones you like. It makes it easier to find it again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's a grand idea! Thanks for the tip


----------



## dfkt

I'm ashamed to participate in this utterly blatant off-topic-fest, but here goes - my wall decoration:


----------



## Kpalsm

Thanks a lot dfkt, now I gotta go get some Ramen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Back, took 4 minutes from taking the cup off the shelf to eating. Not bad eh?


----------



## Keithpgdrb

what the hell! amplifier thread!!!!! I cant believe I got an email update, and I see Ramen wrappers.. although I do love ramen. start a new thread peeps.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Keithpgdrb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what the hell! amplifier thread!!!!! I cant believe I got an email update, and I see Ramen wrappers.. although I do love ramen. start a new thread peeps._

 

Lol, when someone comes along talking about the amp, it's not like we totally ignore em


----------



## Keithpgdrb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol, when someone comes along talking about the amp, it's not like we totally ignore em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

this is true, but it is irritating when you get an email of a forum update on an amp, and you read about noodles. not calling you out, just wish you noodle people would head to the General discussions thread. it would get more attention there anyway.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Keithpgdrb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this is true, but it is irritating when you get an email of a forum update on an amp, and you read about noodles. not calling you out, just wish you noodle people would head to the General discussions thread. it would get more attention there anyway._

 

You're right..we just got a little carried away.


----------



## Keithpgdrb

no worries dude. I also love the ramen!!


----------



## Moontan13

I apologize for proselytizing for Asian ramen in a Fiio thread.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Moontan13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I apologize for proselytizing for Asian ramen in a Fiio thread._


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DealExtreme is an offical retailer I think..not sure, anyway I'm sure they buy in bulk thus cheaper for them and you._

 

Sorry to deflate the balloon but DealExtreme are not official retailers for FiiO. They buy from a Chinese reseller on Mainland China. 
 FiiO have an official retailer in Hong Kong "Vanni Ltd."


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *geob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry to deflate the balloon but DealExtreme are not official retailers for FiiO. They buy from a Chinese reseller on Mainland China. 
 FiiO have an official retailer in Hong Kong "Vanni Ltd."_

 

Perhaps what I meant to say was "international reseller"? Unless Vanni Ltd. ships across internationally as well..in which case I stand corrected


----------



## cyberspyder

I'm still pissed that they won't have the amp until a day after I move....PITA. Anyhow, I just built a simple IC for the FiiO....Neutrik plugs (gifted to me by Pavel-Fallenangel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), heatshrink and some spare Canare Starquad. Found out that I don't really like the Neutrik plugs, as I had to drill the opening to 1/4" to fit the Starquad. The finish also seems to be easily scratched, and due to the smaller size of it, there's very little room to work with. I can now see why Switchcraft commands such a high price for their minis. Will be attached to an attenuator.





 More pics in the DIY Cable thread here

 Brendan


----------



## Moontan13

Radio Shack, of all places, had some gold plated 1/8" plugs with spring stress relief. They looked to be very decent for $4 each.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Moontan13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Radio Shack, of all places, had some gold plated 1/8" plugs with spring stress relief. They looked to be very decent for $4 each._

 

I know where I'm going tomorrow...


----------



## mape00

My tinfoil hat experiment seems to have been successful, although I'll keep it on for a few more days. I got countless beeps on Monday, and today I only heard two very faint ones. I've mailed FiiO about the issue, so maybe their engineers can include some sort of shielding in future designs. Unfortunately my camera is out of batteries but i simply wrapped it in about two layers of tinfoil. My FiiO looks like a chocolate bar now.


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mape00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My tinfoil hat experiment seems to have been successful, although I'll keep it on for a few more days. I got countless beeps on Monday, and today I only heard two very faint ones. I've mailed FiiO about the issue, so maybe their engineers can include some sort of shielding in future designs. Unfortunately my camera is out of batteries but i simply wrapped it in about two layers of tinfoil. My FiiO looks like a chocolate bar now._

 


 The New E5 has a metal case and will be supplied with a shielded cable.


----------



## mape00

Jeez, can it make coffee too?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it won't cost a fortune.

 Edit: I just received the same answer geob gave from James Zhong at FiiO. They would also increase the power supply rejection ratio. I can't judge their engineering skills, but those people are amazingly service minded.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *geob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The New E5 has a metal case and will be supplied with a shielded cable._

 

Awesome. I love metal cases. METAL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Any ETA or anything yet? They still in the R&D stage or have they got a working prototype?


----------



## exphy

I didn't expect much when I ordered these, but they absolutely rock with my iPod LOD and im716


----------



## MetalGeek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *exphy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't expect much when I ordered these, but they absolutely rock with my iPod LOD and im716_

 

I was just thinking the same thing. I'm currently listening to Sansa Clip > FiiO > ER-6i, and thinking about how pleased I am with the bass boost. I was just thinking that this combo would sound really great with my iM716.

 It doesn't really compare to my iBasso D2, but I wasn't expecting it to.

 Best $8.50 I ever spent on audio equipment!


----------



## BIGHMW

I am currently listening to some Paul Hardcastle on my NW-HD5 using this setup:

 Sony NW-HD5 (through line out) > FiiO E3 > Radio Shack Inline Volume Control > Sony MDR-NC60 Headphones (with NC on - 40 ohms)

 Loud as screw! A great power boost from that weak 5mW phones out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I actually use the volume control to attenuate the volume, I never heard this much volume from any of my 5 mW per channel Sony DAP's or MD Walkmen until trying this setup, the E3 actually works better with tis setup than it does through the phones out (5 mW), at or comparable output (maybe not the same SQ) as the $160.00 Corda Headsix, and at only $8.00 for the line attenuator and $15.00 for the E3 definitely the best bargain (again maybe not SQ) any Head-Fi'er could use.


----------



## portaprostud

I'm pretty much set on fiio's. It looks like they will work great with Koss ksc75's at 60 ohm impedance. I do have to pick up a rechargeable nimh and charger. I've settled on either duracell or sanyo eneloop rechargeables. Recommend me a quality charger for these batteries, and I'll run out and finally purchase the fiio.


----------



## rapier84

Best $9 I've ever spent on audio equipment. The increased power made it possible to drive my headphones from my portable and made the sound out of my laptop into them sweeter. And yes, they should work on the KSC 75. The headphones I'm using is 65 ohms


----------



## Mr_Junesequa

is fiio is made by the same company that manufactures meizu?


----------



## Mr_Junesequa




----------



## frequencyhz

that picture is the reason i dont like my fiio


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr_Junesequa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is fiio is made by the same company that manufactures meizu?_

 

No. FiiO is a new company started last year. Before that, they used to be an OEM company which manufactures accessories for others, IIRC.


----------



## portaprostud

The fiio is not as great of a bargain as I thought. With a decent battery and quality charger, you add another $25. So, total cost of a fiio with battery and charger is $35, not $8.


----------



## kirtar

Right, but if you use rechargeable batteries, you likely already have a charger, so the cost is more of $13-17 with a couple extra batteries, possibly even LSD ones :>.


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *portaprostud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The fiio is not as great of a bargain as I thought. With a decent battery and quality charger, you add another $25. So, total cost of a fiio with battery and charger is $35, not $8._

 

But I already have a charger, and lots and lots of rechargeable batteries for the Wiimote so those $8 are just that.

 Even so, you can get a decent battery and charger for much less than that.

 So yeah, it's a bargain.


----------



## portaprostud

I have a charger but it's so low quality, I do not trust it. My old rechargeables are all used up, so I have to buy new ones anyway. Never had aaa rechargeables. 

 For me, about $35 with quality rechargeables and charger. Much less with low quality batteries, but several on this board advise against it. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kirtar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right, but if you use rechargeable batteries, you likely already have a charger, so the cost is more of $13-17 with a couple extra batteries, possibly even LSD ones :>._


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *portaprostud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a charger but it's so low quality, I do not trust it. My old rechargeables are all used up, so I have to buy new ones anyway. Never had aaa rechargeables. 

 For me, about $35 with quality rechargeables and charger. Much less with low quality batteries, but several on this board advise against it._

 

Buy a Wii


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *portaprostud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm pretty much set on fiio's. It looks like they will work great with Koss ksc75's at 60 ohm impedance. I do have to pick up a rechargeable nimh and charger. I've settled on either duracell or sanyo eneloop rechargeables. Recommend me a quality charger for these batteries, and I'll run out and finally purchase the fiio._

 


 Why not buy a FiiO P3 Charger for those batteries it will also charge your player


----------



## HulkSmashNow

I got a wall charger at RadioShack for $2.99 and found some rechargeable Rayovacs at Wal-Mart for less than five bucks, so it's not as bad as $35.

 Also, the FiiO really helps the sound of the Sansa c240, as well. I found one on clearance at the above said Wal-Mart on the cheap.

 All the best,
 Brad


----------



## myinitialsaredac

Anyone try one of these with an LOD and in line attenuator with the se530s or the like?

 Thanks,
 Dave


----------



## dfkt

The FiiO makes the SE530 hiss even more than they already do, and it also takes away some of the much needed treble. It's a pretty bad combination...


----------



## myinitialsaredac

Thanks dfkt,
 Thats all I needed to hear ^^


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *portaprostud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The fiio is not as great of a bargain as I thought. With a decent battery and quality charger, you add another $25. So, total cost of a fiio with battery and charger is $35, not $8._

 

What kind of bargain are you looking for? An amp that run without battery? May be you should set your bargain standard more realistically...


----------



## Stevesebastianb

I just got a FiiO E3 for $8.50 and think that for the cost it does it job very nicely. No complaints, for $8.50 one needs to be realistic!

 Does any one know what is inside?

 Steve


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got a FiiO E3 for $8.50 and think that for the cost it does it job very nicely. No complaints, for $8.50 one needs to be realistic!

 Does any one know what is inside?

 Steve_

 


 Look at the first few pages of the thread for photos of internals and amplifier details


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Dear geob, Thanks found it in page 4!

 Steve


----------



## fiiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The FiiO hisses a lot with my PortaPro._

 

I didn't hiss alot for my SportaPro but it sure hisses alot with my Sony MDR-EX76LP IEM.


----------



## Clincher09

I'll have to order one of these.

 Although, does the site only accpet paypal or can I pay with a card?


----------



## portaprostud

So who's getting the white ones, now that the black ones are unavailable?


----------



## japc

Just got mine but it seem to be broken. Only the left channel works most of the time, if I bend both jack slightly then it works ok for a while but returns to single channel. Sometimes with the bending comes a lot of distortion and the volume gets really low.

 Bummer.


----------



## jigabachi

Well, I like it more for the size than anything else. I was one of those who totally shied away from the idea of lugging around an amp that was bulkier than my player. I got to try it out at Jaben when auditioning some large headphones and found it to be surprisingly good for casual/portable listening. Since I intend to get a pair of Denon D1000 soon, the little Fii0 makes plenty of sense. Now I'm rediscovering how my CX300s and PX-200 can sound with my oldiePod.


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jigabachi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I like it more for the size than anything else. I was one of those who totally shied away from the idea of lugging around an amp that was bulkier than my player._

 

And getting a bulkier player was out of question?


----------



## jigabachi

Choice of player IS personal, ya? I just like the sound signature of the 2G iPod over the current slimmer-than-a-waif-model players. That and the instant response of the older monochrome LCD menu system. Heck, the 2G outlived my 4G iPod!


----------



## ZoNtO

Mine should be here this week! I really hope I don't receive a bum model like a lot of people here have...


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZoNtO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine should be here this week! I really hope I don't receive a bum model like a lot of people here have..._

 

Well, take into account the fact that only a few people have posted on this forum that their FiiO was defective, and also take into account that the FiiO has been consistently sold out almost all the time, and you'll discover it's only a small percentage of people who have (reported) defective models. Mine is still going strong after nearly two months now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I can't wait for the E5, will definately be picking one of those up.


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, take into account the fact that only a few people have posted on this forum that their FiiO was defective, and also take into account that the FiiO has been consistently sold out almost all the time, and you'll discover it's only a small percentage of people who have (reported) defective models._

 

True, and myself being one of those unlucky to get a defective one I must say that DX support is top notch. They will send a replacement asap. Of course the wait is annoying


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jigabachi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Choice of player IS personal, ya? I just like the sound signature of the 2G iPod over the current slimmer-than-a-waif-model players. That and the instant response of the older monochrome LCD menu system. Heck, the 2G outlived my 4G iPod! _

 

Hey! Get some sense of humour.

 I also like vintage


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *japc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of course the wait is annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The only thing I hate more than waiting for shipping on a new item is waiting for a replacement/repaired one


----------



## siwiwid

wonder if anyone use it with sansa clip and yuin PK3... how's their collabo..?


----------



## Clincher09

How long does it usually take DX to ship it? I ordered it last wednesday and haven't recieved it yet.

 Also, did anyone happen to buy one that also has a P2 and Denon ah-c551s?


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Clincher09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How long does it usually take DX to ship it? I ordered it last wednesday and haven't recieved it yet.

 Also, did anyone happen to buy one that also has a P2 and Denon ah-c551s?_

 

They take a couple of days to package and ship it and 5 to 14 days to deliver. Take in account that it comes from Hong Kong. It took about 7 or 10 week days to arrive here (europe).

 You can see the package status on their site on "Order Tracking". It's a basic packaging/shipped status though, not much info.


----------



## roebeet

I've bought from DX a few times - the times vary. Generally, it takes a few days to ship, and it could take a 1-2 weeks after that to arrive (USA). Also, at least one package came registered mail, and I had to pick it up at the post office as I missed the mailman (not being politically incorrect here, he is actually a he).

 I have a white FiiO, and it works just fine. But I have had another item (computer related) that was defective and they did reship me a new one - their customer service is better than some places in the States!

 As for the FiiO SQ, I've been testing it on my three DAPs and headphones, with varying results. Generally louder, a bit "punchier" with an increase in bass. Well worth 9 bucks.


----------



## mape00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Clincher09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How long does it usually take DX to ship it? I ordered it last wednesday and haven't recieved it yet._

 

If you ordered the black one, their new ETA is September 30. So maybe, maybe you'll get it in two weeks' time.


----------



## roxxor

I ordered black from ebay. Payed a bit more, but got it in less than 3 days all the way from Hong Kong.


----------



## ZoNtO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roxxor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered black from ebay. Payed a bit more, but got it in less than 3 days all the way from Hong Kong._

 

Well that's a bit faster than mine. From canceling my DealExtreme order to receiving my refund was just over 16 hours. Then ordered one from eBay the same day and got it in just about a week I think from Hong Kong. Great little amp too, really enhanced my RE2s!

 I cut a piece of double sided tape that I got at Walmart that's just under the size of the amp and affixed it to the back of my Ipod classic acrylic case. Works wonderfully!


----------



## nsx_23

I'm listening to my Clip + FiiO at the moment, neither of which have seen any use in the past 2 weeks. 

 Listening through SR60 at the moment, the sound is definitely a nice surprise even though my ears have been spoiled by my XXS and iRiver H332


----------



## Kpalsm

Goes good with the Clip does it?

 I'd probably get a Clip for my next DAP except I need a fair bit of storage to make me happy, I've already got a 4 gig player that sounds good enough for my ears


----------



## Nocturnal310

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GN85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And there's a link there leading back to this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Head-fi is known on the internet as THE Headphone Website.

 everyone comes here for Creditable information.


 You would be surprised recently everyones talking about Head-fi on soo many tech forums.


----------



## nsx_23

Head-fi FTW!


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roebeet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a white FiiO, and it works just fine. But I have had another item (computer related) that was defective and they did reship me a new one - their customer service is better than some places in the States!_

 

Yeah, it's really good


----------



## Nocturnal310

hey guys i am facing this little issue.

 this XMOD has Two outs.. one is Speaker jack & other is Headphone jack.

 Speaker jack has a much better amp chip i.e a louder line out.

 So is it better to hook up FiiO to Louder out or Less amped Out?


 Basically if using XMOD as a PreAmp ..is it better to use Poor inbuilt amp?


----------



## Nocturnal310

I am doing a little Design Mod on the FiiO and giving it a more Interference Proof casing..

 hence if u can tell me which Line out is better ..i can use some more Shielding on the casing


----------



## breakankles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am doing a little Design Mod on the FiiO and giving it a more Interference Proof casing..

 hence if u can tell me which Line out is better ..i can use some more Shielding on the casing_

 

Please post pics when you have a chance. Would like to see.


----------



## Kpalsm

Hey Nocturnal310, I see you own HD555s. How are they? Thinking about picking up a pair myself possibly, either those or Sony MDR-V6s, heard good things bout those Sonys and they can be had for around $70. Sorry to veer a bit off topic


----------



## kimura

wooooow, really small, how is the sounds quality??
 want one....


----------



## PianistOne111

Has anyone tried changing the opamp? Would there be any improvement?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PianistOne111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried changing the opamp? Would there be any improvement?_

 

Depends what you consider to be an improvement i.e. what you like your sound to sound like. But yes, changing the opamp will change the sound of the soundcard, no doubt about that.

 You can also have no opamps and run it via an external DAC but I see no real point in that as you might as well take the soundcard out but that's just my opinion.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PianistOne111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried changing the opamp? Would there be any improvement?_

 

I doubt you could change the opamp... that would require some really nifty soldering skills:


----------



## Kpalsm

Congrats on exactly 800 posts dfkt


----------



## powasky

Is the Fiio considered a "warm" or "cool" amp?


----------



## dfkt

Ultra-warm, it has a +3dB boost below 500Hz.

 (BTW, thanks Kpalsm - seems I just messed up that nice round figure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PianistOne111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried changing the opamp? Would there be any improvement?_

 

Do you know any gnome with ninja soldering skills? That thing is really really small/miniaturized.


----------



## HulkSmashNow

The _Chicago Tribune_ has a nice write-up about the E3. Thought you guys might like to read it:

FiiO E3 headphone amp is therapy for your MP3 player -- chicagotribune.com

 All the best,
 Brad


----------



## ClieOS

Never thought such a small amp will an interest to a major newspaper.


----------



## kirtar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dealextreme* 
_Back Ordered - ETA 10/15/2008 (17 days)_

 

:<. Should've ordered the white one


----------



## LTUCCI1924

yeh I just read that on the web site. I asked for them to send me the white one if it is in stock.


----------



## yugiyao

I have order mine! now juz wait and


----------



## ZoNtO

Just get 'em on ebay guys. I cancelled my DX order, got the refund the next day (cancelled at night here in US), and ordered on eBay at the same time. I got it within a week and it was only like 5 bucks more...

 Black one btw.


----------



## yugiyao

me too also order d black one.


----------



## THL

I just placed my order.. should arrive next week. this is definetely the cheapest product I've bought after joining head-fi..


----------



## LTUCCI1924

I whent to their web site last night and it said 17 more days wait so I ask if they have the white one in stock to please send me that one. This morning when I got up I had an e-mail that my amp has been shipped. I mean all this time over a month I have been waiting for the black one and all they had to say was out of stock on the black one but white one is in stock and I would have said send that one. LOL.


----------



## ZoNtO

The white was out of stock a week or two ago though as well. There sure is a demand for these bad boys!


----------



## insyte

Asked someone to buy one for me from Jaben, I should get it by this weekend. woohoo


----------



## dadozen

I'm waiting mine for 26 days now. It should be here anytime now.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Anybody else having trouble with the white one dying out on them? Mine will work for about 20 seconds and then cut out, and then i have to bang it around a bit and it'll randomly come back on and off? Is this just faulty or a common problem?


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazerboy2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody else having trouble with the white one dying out on them? Mine will work for about 20 seconds and then cut out, and then i have to bang it around a bit and it'll randomly come back on and off? Is this just faulty or a common problem?_

 

Mine did that one day, for about half an hour..I don't know what it was, but I changed the batteries twice, thinking maybe I got some bad luck and had two faulty batteries in the same pack (of 30, Duracells..so unlikely) and the 3rd battery worked and it hasn't done it since. Maybe the battery connections are just finicky? But like I said it hasn't done it since and it's been uhh 3 weeks?


----------



## Keithpgdrb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazerboy2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody else having trouble with the white one dying out on them? Mine will work for about 20 seconds and then cut out, and then i have to bang it around a bit and it'll randomly come back on and off? Is this just faulty or a common problem?_

 

dude, when in doubt, exchange it. you dont want to wait, then have it be too late to do so. The people at Fiio are pretty cool about exchanges if need be.


----------



## kirtar

Ships on 10/16/2008 (16 days) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'll get mine on that shipment...

 Not only do I want the amp, I want the cable that comes with it, cause I dun wanna spend $6 for each CMoy I'm making :<. Dealextreme supposedly has a great replacement policy...they usually don't even ask you to return your product, since shipping is about the same cost as the product itself.


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazerboy2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody else having trouble with the white one dying out on them? Mine will work for about 20 seconds and then cut out, and then i have to bang it around a bit and it'll randomly come back on and off? Is this just faulty or a common problem?_

 

The first I received had some problem that they only worked if I twisted them (the jacks) a bit. Weird stuff. I contacted dealextreme.com and am now waiting for the replacement :|

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kirtar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dealextreme supposedly has a great replacement policy...they usually don't even ask you to return your product, since shipping is about the same cost as the product itself._

 

Yeah. But this is a cost to you and not to them. When stores start making that then the abuse will start. Jaben used to that also, it lasted a couple of days....


----------



## kirtar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *japc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah. But this is a cost to you and not to them. When stores start making that then the abuse will start. Jaben used to that also, it lasted a couple of days...._

 

Mmm....True....Probably the process is a lot more complicated than I made it sound....but...

 It appears my order shipped (ordered on the 9th), so I hope y'all who've been waiting for a month or so are getting yours from the last batch they got. Can't wait :>


----------



## wynn

It looks really small.
 What about the sound quality


----------



## Nocturnal310

Sound quality is highly debatable.


 i am yet to see someone actually talk more about it.

 Does FiiO E3 required burn in?


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does FiiO E3 required burn in?_

 

See for me "burn in" has no meaning unless you're talking about something with moving parts. Headphones can be burned in. Car engines get broken in. Silicone chips and little capacitors and stuff well..I don't think so. Some others may disagree but I didn't notice anything myself. Now I did notice with my Vibes when I first bought them they sounded harsh and I wasn't impressed with the sound very much, but after a couple of months it mellowed out a lot and even though I find they lack a little in bass and are a bit bright (which is now evened out by the FiiO) it's much better, so I believe burne in to be a factor there (I didn't bother plugging them into my stereo and playing the radio through them or something to burn them in, I wanted to hear the difference [or find out if I could, as it was the first pair of headphones I tried to hear it on]). 

 I don't think anything without moving parts needs to be burned or broken in. Maybe your ears are adjusting to the sound rather than the amp being burned in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As for sound quality of the FiiO I have noticed a bit of hiss depending on the source. Last night I plugged it into my laptop just for fun and it hissed a lot (through my Vibes), when connected to my Sansa E250 hiss is minimal, through my Archos 504 it's somewhere in between. This is all with my Vibes. Other than a bit of hiss depending on your headphones I find it to be great; the FiiO is mainly a bass booster with a little bit of amplification. If you have a pair of headphones that are a bit lacking in bass and have a bit too much treble for your ears this is what to get, period. Heck for $10 delivered how can you go wrong, right?


----------



## rkb2948

Would one of these do anything for an A900 and headphone out on a laptop? I realize its pretty cheap but still...


----------



## thatwunguy

i like it with my denon ah-d1001k from my sansa clip or my macbook pro. Not that the denons lack bass, but the amp makes them punch more. 

 For me, i can hear no degradation of sound quality, but if there were any sq issues, they probably come from the very chead min-mini cable included with the fiio.

 If you want a more active sound from low-medium impedence phones, i suggest the fiio.


----------



## 1Time

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rkb2948* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would one of these do anything for an A900 and headphone out on a laptop? I realize its pretty cheap but still..._

 

In short, yes. When I had the A900, I used it straight from a sound card from my PC, and I always thought it needed more bass and punch. If I had the A900 again and used it from a laptop, I definitely would want an amp to help it out. And the Fiio E3 would be my first choice for a budget portable amp, except for one thing. And that's buying batteries because it reportedly doesn't do so well with rechargeable batteries. For that reason, the upcoming Fiio E5 may be a better choice.


----------



## Moontan13

The Denon AH D1001 is the only h'phone my Fiio does not play nice with. IMO, it screws up the bass and overall balance. With all the others I own, (cheapies, all of them), it's definitely a benefit. Personally, I'd like to see better amps of this kind, ones designed to run off a headphone output.


----------



## Liquidxt

I just ordered one on ebay, I hope it helps a bit.


----------



## Nocturnal310

I am badly waiting for E5.

 this is just great for having plugged in with the iPod


----------



## googan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thatwunguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i like it with my denon ah-d1001k from my sansa clip or my macbook pro. Not that the denons lack bass, but the amp makes them punch more. 

 For me, i can hear no degradation of sound quality, but if there were any sq issues, they probably come from the very chead min-mini cable included with the fiio.

 If you want a more active sound from low-medium impedence phones, i suggest the fiio._

 

I didn't notice degradation of SQ with my d1001 either until I recabled the headphones. The SQ degradation was clearly heard post-recable, and was remedied by a diy mini-to-mini. I can't tell if it improves the SQ but it doesn't degrade it now. 


  Quote:


 The Denon AH D1001 is the only h'phone my Fiio does not play nice with. IMO, it screws up the bass and overall balance. With all the others I own, (cheapies, all of them), it's definitely a benefit. Personally, I'd like to see better amps of this kind, ones designed to run off a headphone output. 
 

I agree with this for the most part. The unmodded d1001+fiio combo makes the sound too bassy as well as bass muddy. It amplifies the already somewhat bloated bass of the d1001 resulting in decreased clarity, especially in the mids.

 I've found that the dynamics change when both cables are changed though (headphones and fiio). The headphone recable cleans up the bass, brings up the mids and extends the highs creating more balance overall, but with some music, the highs sound a little exaggerated to me. What the Fiio does for the modded d1001 here is tame the highs and make the bass punchier while retaining precision. This usually results in a more fun and more listenable presentation with a lot of the music I listen to (mostly harder genres of rock and hip hop). However, obviously the frequency curve is not as level as unamped since the bass becomes more pronounced.


----------



## Moontan13

One of the things that impressed me about the D1001 is the way it responds to the EQ profiles on my iPod 5.5. The other is the way it sounds when hooked up via LOD to a Kenwood integrated amp, (KA-3500), with my iPod as the source. To me that demonstrates what a good and relatively flat amp can do for the Denons. It also indirectly shows what the Fiio does, and why it's a good thing to have for many low end headphones.


----------



## vapman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *younglee200* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hate the sound of my fiio with my grado sr-60... The sound feels overwhelmed and therefore fatiguing . But they sounds really really good with the livewires. I also don't like the slight hiss / wish there would be an on / off button. This will be fixed with the upcoming of E5 though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Anybody else tried this with SR-60's?


----------



## brandnewgame

My experience is that it can fix the bass on some bass light IEMs, but I've never liked using it with cans.


----------



## jigabachi

Well, it's been 2 weeks+ since I got the FiiO E3 on a whim... and now it's 'retired'. Why? Couple of reasons:
 1. Just got the iTouch 2G and the hp out is already punchier than my ancient iPod 2G. Don't need the FiiO to boom-out any of my in-ears now.

 2. Can confirm what several others have said... FiiO just doesn't sound nice with the Denon D1001... robs them of clarity and the volume boost doesn't seem to be needed either.

 Thus ends my first foray into portable amps.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jigabachi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thus ends my first foray into portable amps. _

 

Hopefully not your last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't even call this "entry level" it's more like "hey, let's buy this thing and see if it actually does anything" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any pair of headphones would benefit from a good amp, course the good ones aren't cheap


----------



## Clincher09

Good news and bad news. The good news is that I got my Fiio today. The bad news is that I have no AAA batteries.


----------



## yugiyao

Finally i got my FiiO today, my first impression was WOW...
 Beside boosting the volume the bass was amazing. I can feel the punchy bass while playing Rihanna "Don't stop the music".


----------



## Nocturnal310

Ya its good for MTV Music


----------



## Moontan13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hopefully not your last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't even call this "entry level" it's more like "hey, let's buy this thing and see if it actually does anything" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any pair of headphones would benefit from a good amp, course the good ones aren't cheap_

 

While a good amp isn't cheap, you can experiment with good amplification and LODs via an ordinary reciever or integrated amp.


----------



## Bonta

question for you E3 owners, does the provided interconnect detract form SQ at all? If I made one/bought one/had one made, would I detect enough of a difference to justify the cost? I'll be using the 1st gen I-touch, (waiting for E5 to come out), with 192kbps to 320kbps ripped music on the M-Audio Q40's


----------



## googan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_question for you E3 owners, does the provided interconnect detract form SQ at all? If I made one/bought one/had one made, would I detect enough of a difference to justify the cost? I'll be using the 1st gen I-touch, (waiting for E5 to come out), with 192kbps to 320kbps ripped music on the M-Audio Q40's_

 

yes, but you won't notice if your headphone cable is similarly of bad quality. 

 depends on the quality of your headphones. probably not a good idea to pay many times more for the IC than the Fiio though, unless you plan on buying better amps in the future.

 for me, the degradation in SQ from the included Fiio IC was bad enough for me to stop using it all together with one of my headphones. I made a new IC with some spare Mogami 2893 and it made a very significant difference.


----------



## AlexinExile

Just got this amp for my krammer modded KSC-75s and they work together very nicely. The bass is slightly boosted and the sound feels much more full. Well worth the cash I spent.


----------



## Chinkydelight

got mine today..listening to it as I type. fiio+akg k518dj+ cowon d2 = audio heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not bad for an 8.50 investment.

 although does the fiio just makes the sound amplified and bassy? one thing i noticed too is that when my cowon has 2 bars left on the battery and when i plugged in the fiio, i lost the 2 bars making it almost empty and then after restarting it, its back to 2 bars..is it that "surge" that people are talking about here in this thread?


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chinkydelight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_although does the fiio just makes the sound amplified and bassy?_

 

What do you mean "just"? That's exactly what it's designed to do.


----------



## MVPlaya

Where are you guys ordering this from?


----------



## cyberspyder

Deal Extreme.


----------



## MVPlaya

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Deal Extreme._

 

Thanks!

 Just ordered.


----------



## psyllium

So out of the two white FiiO's that I ordered from DealExtreme a couple of months ago:
 1. One was DOA and was replaced free of charge (incl. free shipping). I assume this replacement is still working, I have given it to a friend.
 2. The other has been slowly getting weaker in the right channel until now there is no sound coming out of that channel.

 However, at $8.50, I've ordered another black one from Deal Extreme, hopefully this one will last a bit longer...


----------



## jegarn

How does it work with a ipod classic and a pair of TF10's?

 I'm searching for a little more depth and mids


----------



## JD20

Received both a *FiiO* AND my *K518DJ*'s today and after connecting them to my iPod Classic I was immediately impressed !! Fantastic !!

 If $8.50 can impress me, god only knows how good a D3 / 2Move must be, but I'm not convinced I want to find out


----------



## psyllium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jegarn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does it work with a ipod classic and a pair of TF10's?

 I'm searching for a little more depth and mids_

 

You won't get a boost of the mids with the FiiO E3 as it is mostly a bass boost, with a slight treble increase. You could however get an increase in quality if you use a line-out dock with your iPod in conjunction with the FiiO E3


----------



## portaprostud

Which rechargeable battery brand and charger should I order with the fiio?


----------



## noinimod

wow i just tried this with my e4cs, got it free courtesy of jaben, with a purchase of mylar bijous (gift for a friend)

 All i can say i'm amazed. The bass boost is quite appreciated, it's tight without being excessive. I've always enjoyed the accuracy of the e4cs but would have liked abit more bass in my music. Only gripe i have about this lil thing is that i have to use my ipod at 0 vol lvl, and even then it's still a LIL loud for certain songs. Impressive!


----------



## lasraik

Ordered one on Deal Extreme, it was shipped yesterday.

 I've never used a headphone amp before but for $8.50 I figured it's worth giving it a try.


----------



## nsx_23

I think you'll find it a pleasant surprise. What headphones and source are you using?


----------



## japc

I find the sound to be lower, fuller (good E3 equalization) and a little bit more detailed on the SR-80. On the Mylarone-X3 I did't notice that big of a difference and the background hiss is a tad annoying. Awesome for the price, really.


----------



## Keithpgdrb

Hey guys. I ordered a white E3 from deal extreme on 9/30, and I havent received any information on a ship date yet. I have written them a few emails with no response. can anyone offer up any suggestions or insight? I assumed the white one would ship right away. thats why I went for it.


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Keithpgdrb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys. I ordered a white E3 from deal extreme on 9/30, and I havent received any information on a ship date yet. I have written them a few emails with no response. can anyone offer up any suggestions or insight? I assumed the white one would ship right away. thats why I went for it._

 

Mine was shipped on 19/09 and arrived on 03/10.

 What do you mean by no "ship date yet"? Have you tried to open a ticket with DX?


----------



## Keithpgdrb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *japc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine was shipped on 19/09 and arrived on 03/10.

 What do you mean by no "ship date yet"? Have you tried to open a ticket with DX?_

 

Here is how my order reads on the website. makes little sense to me. It says its still in processing, but the site says it will ship in 3-5 business days.

 Order:******** placed on 9/30/2008 11:32:15 AM
 Status
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





of current shipment) 

 On 10/9/2008:
 Processing - Contact us for updates.
 see all processing steps

 Latest Shipment:
 by Air Mail

 Shipment Records 
 Here is a list of tracking numbers assigned to your order. They may represent normal shipments, partial shipments, replacements, complimentary gifts, and other packages: 
 - none available yet -


----------



## mobbaddict

Anyone tried this amp with a Denon D1000/D1001?
 It might be a good idea to list all the headphones that benefit from this amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: i've found a few feedbacks about the Denon so nevermind


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mobbaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It might be a good idea to list all the headphones that benefit from this amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Good: q-Jays, Radius, ER-6, HFI 780, DT770
 Medium: HD650, V-Moda Vibes
 Bad: UE11, S.F 5 Pro, CX300
 Horrible hiss: SE530, S.F 5 EB


----------



## Moontan13

I'll add another phone to the Fiio Friendly list: JVC HA RX900.

 These are 64 ohm full size cans, and this is the one the Fiio has the most impact on, in a very positive way.

 I'd read about the RX700 and RX900 on these forums, so I got the RX900 as they were less than $58 delivered. Right out of the blister pack, they were great headphones, so I concentrated on enjoying and camparing to Denon 1001s. When I finally got around to using the Fiio with the FX900s they had burned for about 60 hours, and the SQ was much improved. It smoothed out the sound, bass seemed more defined, and the gravely lower mids went away.
 FWIW the RX900 has an 11.5' cord, so maybe that eats up some power. The cord does seem to be relatively high quality.


----------



## mobbaddict

Thks for the list dfkt.

 Moontan: i've read your review of the RX900, pretty amazing for the price. Could you tell more about the difference between the D1001? I'm not 100% satisfied with my D1001 at the moment, i mean it's a great can but i feel like it could have more highs sometimes, and less boomy effect when i turn the volume to the top... i didn't completely burn it in though, just like you.


----------



## Moontan13

I liken the difference to like being that of "Reference" speakers vs. "Monitor" speakers.
 The Denons lend themselves to more laid back styles of electronica, (Tangerine dream, Ray Lynch) acoustic music and female vocalists. The Denons shine with cello, viola and bowed string bass. The RX900s do better with rock hard rock, metal, dynamic electronica, (Enigma and vitually all sorts of dance/techno) as the bass beats have more punch without the sense you might be near overdriving them. Somewhere undecided is Kitaro and Enya, as well as other "fusion" varieties of NewAge.
 I could be very happy with either, but it's nice to have a choice.


----------



## mobbaddict

Hmm i see what you mean by overdriving them, that's the feeling i got with the D1001, and i'm not sure the Fiio amp will help. Like you said the Denon is amazing with acoustic music (like Goldfrapp or Radiohead in my case), but I listen to rap 90% of the time so i need a clear & tight bass. The RX900 is a bit too heavy for me so now i'm very tempted to get a Grado (the Alessandro MS1 seems to be a bargain) to try something completely different. Thks anyway for the feedback.


----------



## vlatko

Would my iAudio 7 + Westone UM1's benefit from this? I feel like I'm lacking bass, would this help out? 

 I'm on a tight budget, but this is worth the risk at the price, I suppose.


----------



## mobbaddict

This amp helps a lot for bass (check this ). I don't know about the UM1.


----------



## vagarach

Very intriguing for the price, but looking at the frequency response this is like a hardware EQ with increased volume. I think, the ultimate accessory for the now deprecated Shure E3, which were sorely lacking in _any_ bass response!


----------



## PianistOne111

I don't really like it. I guess I'm not a bass head.

 I prefer the sound of HD600 straight out of a modded X-Fi XtremeMusic (AD8599)


----------



## Herooftime

I was thinking about getting the Fiio amp.. I was wondering if anyone has used this amp with the SE210s. Is there any difference in sound quality?


----------



## ao_tenshi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Herooftime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking about getting the Fiio amp.. I was wondering if anyone has used this amp with the SE210s. Is there any difference in sound quality?_

 

Works well for SE210, definitely increases the bass on the SE210, and fuller overall sound... though the downside is you lose some of the "crisp clarity" of SE210. Also find hissing when no sound playing, but as others said, you wont notice the hiss once audio starts.


----------



## Herooftime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ao_tenshi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Works well for SE210, definitely increases the bass on the SE210, and fuller overall sound... though the downside is you lose some of the "crisp clarity" of SE210. Also find hissing when no sound playing, but as others said, you wont notice the hiss once audio starts._

 

Hmm wonder if they will work well with UM2s too. But sweet im definately gonna one and try it out now... 8.70 cant really hurt =)


----------



## 20LEGEND

Anyone used this with SoundMagic PL30s?


----------



## psyllium

Got my Black FiiO E3 now... I have to say it looks heaps better than the white one, but that could just be my personal preference. I missed having the extreme portability the little amp offers with my PK1's


----------



## jjrosaria

Hi I am planning to use this wit my senn hd 555 and sony walkman a728. Will this make a difference in SQ, I mean Good difference. I dont care about boost in volume as My sony goes pretty loud with my 555's. I just want improve sound quality, though I admit the sound with my walkman and headphones are excellent I want to make it phenomenal. Hoping for replys thanks


----------



## polar_beer

do you guys ever get the problem of a interfering sound that kicks in when the fiio picks up an incoming cellphone call?...its the same sound you hear through speakers when an incoming cellphone call is coming....it's getting really annoying....hope the e5 fixes this problem....


----------



## dfkt

FiiO stated that the interference issues should be better on the E5.

 In the meantime, you could wrap your E3 in tin foil.


----------



## lasraik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you'll find it a pleasant surprise. What headphones and source are you using?_

 

Using a MS Zune and my headphones are Super.fi 5 EB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got the amp but I haven't had a chance to play with it yet. Anything specific I should set the Zune built-in equalizer to?


----------



## Keithpgdrb

My E3 has finally been shipped. I ordered this bad boy to use with my RE2s, because the bass sucks. can anyone out there feel or share my pain?

 although... the E5 looks a lot more portable with the clip design. I wish they took credit at DE. I would love to put the E5 on a christmas list for someone else to buy me. I mean, its not expensive, but what do I do with 2 of these things?


----------



## xnothingpoetic

I just ordered a black sansa clip (my second clip) and thought what the hell- and ordered a black fiio amp as well.

 It will be paired with my er4p>s. A nice portable rig. 

 I tried to emulate the FQ of the fiio amp, based off of the charts posted here, using shibatch EQ on foobar- it didn't sound bad. I don't like taming the highs on the ETY's, but I could learn to like the slightly warmer sound. The perfect amp would only boost anything beyond 80hz no more than 4dbs- leaving everything else alone. (for ETY's) 

 Real impression to follow when it comes.


----------



## accurate_dB

Anyone know how this compares with the Koss surround sound amp SSR1?

 http://www.koss.com/koss/kossweb.nsf/p?openform&pc^ac^SSR1^Y


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Can anyone confirm this?:
FiiO E3 usage warning!

 If so, I will mod some caps on it, but I don't know where to put them? (just on the output?)And while I'm in there, I might as well put a power switch on it. Might seem like a waste of time for such a cheap amp, and one that might not even be worth the effort- but w/e.


----------



## Keithpgdrb

whats an armature?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone confirm this?:
FiiO E3 usage warning!

 If so, I will mod some caps on it, but I don't know where to put them? (just on the output?)And while I'm in there, I might as well put a power switch on it. Might seem like a waste of time for such a cheap amp, and one that might not even be worth the effort- but w/e._


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Keithpgdrb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whats an armature?_

 

In IEMs, there are two different types of "drivers", which produce the actual sound. The cheaper one is a normal speaker called a dynamic driver, which just looks like a small speaker. Then there are armatures which are weird looking little things and I really have no idea how they work, I imagine they're just little electromagnets moving some sort of diaphragm in a more efficient manner than a normal driver, but they're found in higher end IEMs, often more than one to each phone (one or two for bass, one for treble, maybe a seperate midrange). I think there's an IEM with four of them in each side, don't remember it now...it was just reviewed on Anything But iPod


----------



## direcow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone confirm this?:
FiiO E3 usage warning!

 If so, I will mod some caps on it, but I don't know where to put them? (just on the output?)And while I'm in there, I might as well put a power switch on it. Might seem like a waste of time for such a cheap amp, and one that might not even be worth the effort- but w/e._

 

Didn't seem to damage my freqshows, as I had mentioned in that thread.


----------



## japc

Bizarre s**t.


----------



## mape00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone confirm this?:
FiiO E3 usage warning!

 If so, I will mod some caps on it, but I don't know where to put them? (just on the output?)And while I'm in there, I might as well put a power switch on it. Might seem like a waste of time for such a cheap amp, and one that might not even be worth the effort- but w/e._

 

Uhm, the chip in the FiiO is a National Semiconductor LM4917. It's especially made for audio applications. So I don't buy this "China prototype" trashtalk. The reason the FiiO's cheap is because it's mass-produced and they don't have ridiculously high profit margins.

 As for caps, this is from the LM4917 data sheet:

 "*ELIMINATING THE OUTPUT COUPLING CAPACITOR*

 The LM4917 features a low noise inverting charge pump that
 generates an internal negative supply voltage. This allows
 the outputs of the LM4917 to be biased about GND instead
 of a nominal DC voltage, like traditional headphone amplifiers.
 Because there is no DC component, the large DC
 blocking capacitors (typically 220μF) are not necessary. The
 coupling capacitors are replaced by two, small ceramic
 charge pump capacitors, saving board space and cost.

 Eliminating the output coupling capacitors also improves low
 frequency response. The headphone impedance and the
 output capacitor form a high pass filter that not only blocks
 the DC component of the output, but also attenuates low
 frequencies, impacting the bass response. Because the
 LM4917 does not require the output coupling capacitors, the
 low frequency response of the device is not degraded by
 external components.

 In addition to eliminating the output coupling capacitors, the
 ground referenced output nearly doubles the available dynamic
 range of the LM4917 when compared to a traditional
 headphone amplifier operating from the same supply voltage."

 I.e., no need to worry, unless you don't trust National Semiconductor.

 I've has no problems whatsoever with two pairs of ER-4S and one iM716. Maybe the poor uncle connected the FiiO to the line-out or maxed out the volume in an effort to "burn in" the headphones? Or maybe he's making a living out of building cmoys and recently saw his profits go down. Who knows?

 I doubt that a proper working FiiO would damage your headphones. Considering all the people on head-fi who bought it and no other reports except this "uncle", who for all I know could well be an imbecille who just turned up the volume too loud, or used a defective unit.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

mape; thanks for posting the info on LM4917. 

 But not to get into the China trash talk, but what if the chips are counterfeits of the real thing to reduce cost further? Then that info would be irevelent. Counterfeit chips aren't unheard of, and China is huge on counterfeit items. But I hope Fiio isn't like the other Chinese companies. 

 But it makes me feel better that you have used the ETY's with no problem (yet!).


----------



## dfkt

I've been using the E3 mainly with armature IEMs (UE11, SE530, q-Jays, etc). There's nothing wrong with any of them as of now.

 I don't see how the driver type could make any difference for the amp.


----------



## mape00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But not to get into the China trash talk, but what if the chips are counterfeits of the real thing to reduce cost further? Then that info would be irevelent. Counterfeit chips aren't unheard of, and China is huge on counterfeit items. But I hope Fiio isn't like the other Chinese companies._

 

I doubt it because the original chip is like $0.90. There's much more money in designer bags, golf clubs, sennheiser headphones, console mod-chips, etc. etc. 

 Everything is possible, though. In my home town here in Sweden, there was a famous 'businessman' in the 1940's called 'lump-Emil' who is said to have bought large quantities of rags and discarded clothes and sold them at half the price. He seems like the kind of guy who would have counterfeited LM4917's.


----------



## psyllium

I remember reading a review somewhere that when inserting your headphone cable into the E3, you can get a nasty DC spike ... just a thought, but could this be causing the burnout of particular IEMs with it? In which case, if the IEMs are inserted into the amp a certain way they will die straight away, as opposed to after x number of hours. I suppose this is a problem with not having a dedicated on/off switch.


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In IEMs, there are two different types of "drivers", which produce the actual sound. The cheaper one is a normal speaker called a dynamic driver, which just looks like a small speaker. Then there are armatures which are weird looking little things and I really have no idea how they work, I imagine they're just little electromagnets moving some sort of diaphragm in a more efficient manner than a normal driver, but they're found in higher end IEMs, often more than one to each phone (one or two for bass, one for treble, maybe a seperate midrange). I think there's an IEM with four of them in each side, don't remember it now...it was just reviewed on Anything But iPod_

 


 An Internet Search produced the following :

 "The SE310 earphone itself is based on what Shure calls a "Balanced Armature Speaker". In this implementation the speaker consists of a diaphragm which is driven by a small drive pin. This design lowers the mass of the driver, and therefore allows it to respond faster to the transient responses in the signal and have extended high frequency response. By their nature, balanced armature speakers are typically smaller in size, have higher output and wider frequency response compared to traditional dynamic speakers."

 An amplifier doesn't care how you produce the air pressure wave that is a sound. 
 All it worries about is the impedance it sees on its output.
 In the case of an E3 that needs to be in the 16 to 300 ohm range.

 So a UE11 at 18 ohms is right on the lower limit. The lower the impedance the higher the current.


----------



## TehNomad

I just got my Fiio in the mail today. Here are some initial impressions using it with my 5.5gen iPod and Yuin PK3s.

 The most noticeable thing is that you can crank up the volume really loud. Without the Fiio, the highest volume possible with the iPod isn't quite ear-shattering, but with the Fiio you can achieve the same volume at around 1/2 to 3/4 of the bar.

 The second thing I noticed was the increased clarity, especially with vocals. I'm not sure if this is the result of the increased volume or not, but I can hear small things I didn't notice before in the music.

 I'm not sure I really heard a huge increase in bass. I think the bass has a little more impact and the bass guitar has much more clarity, but it's not deeper or stronger as far as I can tell.

 Worth it? I would say so, for $8.15. I'm going to appreciate the volume increase when I walk around in school, and there is a small, but appreciable improvement in the sound I perceive, whether it is real or from the volume increase.


----------



## akki007

Just ordered one myself to use with my PK1s and iPod Touch. I don't really want to use an amp to be honest but the PK1s demand that I do!

 Will post my findings when the PK1s, FiiO and interconnect arrive in the post!


----------



## TehNomad

Oh, I have a question. I have a cassette adapter for my car, so would it be harmful to my car stereo if I hooked up a Fiio to it?


----------



## accurate_dB

I just got my Fiio in the mail today. Here are some initial impressions using it with my 1stgen iPod shuffle and Koss KSC75.

 Basically this fiio E3 makes my KSC75 sing the way it should from the shuffle.
 Unlike my J33 marshmallows, the KSC75 is not very efficient and therefore the shuffle has trouble pushing the sound through the KSC75, especially down low. The fiio E3 is legitimately a worthy portable amp to make sound warmer and bassier. I believe extending the battery life of my shuffle is in itself a good investment; not to mention the free or included mini to mini headphone plug.

 I know... I'm preaching to the choir.

 Regards.


----------



## accurate_dB

I added my Sony MDR-W08 for a listen on the fiio with the iPOD shuffle. 
 And I suspect the low impedance of this Sony is bringing out the slight hissing sound when the shuffle is on pause. But when the shuffle plays the sound is much improved and makes this headphone tolerable. The hissing goes away or disappears when the music plays. Without fiio, Sony MDR-W08 really sounds piercing to the ear.


----------



## Enhanced_Interrogator

Does anybody else for get to unplug the headphones every other time they use this thing? (at least I'm using rechargeable AAA's)


----------



## spookygonk

Mostly I remember, but not always. I keep at least one spare AAA on me incase it runs out.


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Enhanced_Interrogator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anybody else for get to unplug the headphones every other time they use this thing? (at least I'm using rechargeable AAA's)_

 

Happens to me about one-third of the time. I invested in some Samsung rechargables, the ones that hold their charge when not in use. I got the smallest package, two AAAs and 4 AAs.


----------



## akki007

Wasn't aware of the unplugging the headphones to maintain the charge situation! Will make sure I do so when my E3 arrives.

 It's quite impressive that FiiO make a product that gets such rave reviews and only charges the amount they do. I got one from eBay for $9 delivered from China to the UK. Absolute madness, £6. They must be selling a hell of a lot of them!


----------



## i_don't_know

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *akki007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wasn't aware of the unplugging the headphones to maintain the charge situation! Will make sure I do so when my E3 arrives.

 It's quite impressive that FiiO make a product that gets such rave reviews and only charges the amount they do. I got one from eBay for $9 delivered from China to the UK. Absolute madness, £6. They must be selling a hell of a lot of them!_

 

I feel like the Fiio is like a portable amp for the general consumer, as opposed to audiophiles willing to spend hundreds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Apparently, though, it still works quite well and sounds wonderful for the price!


----------



## tstarn06

Just experimented with a FiiO (I have three) and my iPod Touch (16GB). At first, using the Image X10s, adding the FiiO caused the bass (the X10s are bass monsters) to overwhelm the overall sound. I tried something different, I turned on the acoustic EQ setting on the Touch on a hunch, and wow. The sound is crisp, detailed mids/highs, and the bass slam is dead on, not a bit muddy or bloated. The combo of the added bass punch from the FiiO and the clarity from the EQ change really synergized nicely with the Klipsch phones. Not quite on the same level as the LOD I have for the Touch with the MiniboxE+ amp, but for $8.50, amazing. Pairing an $8.50 amp with $350 IEMs (MSRP, I paid $190) seems odd indeed, but it just works somehow.


----------



## sungam

Got my FiiO amp today.

 Bought from DealExtreme. They were very fast in shipping and processing the order. It was ordered from China on the 25th of October and arrived on the 31st in Norway.

 The amp though sounds terrible with my Shure SE210s and iPhone. I'm not sure if there's something wrong with it, but if this is how it's supposed to sound I don't get what the rave is all about. Either way. I won't be using my amp any time soon - except may to disassemble and take a look inside.

 Edit: Listening to it again, I'm wondering if it could be a defective product. Everything except the mids (guitar and snare drum) are barely audible while the mids are boosted in volume.
 2nd edit: Just ordered a second one in hopes that the first one was defective. If it is, hopefully dealextreme will take it back. Ordering a second one when you're unhappy with the first one goes against all logic, but at these prices it's worth testing


----------



## japc

I would say you got a defective unit.

 Anyway, if you feel like something is wrong call dealextreme, their support is extremely good. My first E3 was bad, it had bad contacts on the jacks, so I contacted them, they sent me a free replacement (they asked me to keep the first and to do whatever I wanted with it).

 Edit: E3 usually shines (on its cheapo way of shining) on higher impedance headphones. If you have a handy ksc75 or sr80 or sennheiser cans I advise you to test.


----------



## natogandalf

Quick question, will an amp like this have any effect on my setup? I'm using Etymotic ER6i with a Sony NWZ-A828


----------



## smurf2002

Got my FiiO today. Decided to try this 'amp' while making a study on which proper amp to get. 

 First impression : increase soundstage and add bass to my Grado SR-60.

 If a $3 amp can sound this good, I wonder how a $300 amp will sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *natogandalf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Quick question, will an amp like this have any effect on my setup? I'm using Etymotic ER6i with a Sony NWZ-A828_

 

Sure, why not? The E3 can definitely gives you more bass, and maybe a bit more soundstage.


----------



## fiiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure, why not? The E3 can definitely gives you more bass, and maybe a bit more soundstage._

 

X2. A little more soundstage and separation


----------



## dfkt

Ety phones are a nice match with the FiiO, for sure.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Got my amp the other day and I am very satisfied with the sound. It only enhances what I want (bass/tame treble slightly)- and doesn't distort it in any way. Great synergy with the er4s!

 I also installed a small toggle switch and super glued the Sansa Clip's clip to the fiio, and made a custom ~2" IC. A very small and compact portable rig which sounds great.


----------



## japc

Nice. Could you post a picture of the mod?


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Sorry, I don't have a camera here.

 But I'll see if someone will take a picture for me at our meet this Saturday.


----------



## i_don't_know

If I wanted to turn off the bass boost, how would I do it? Can it be done without taking the amp apart?


 This applies to both the E3 and E5.


----------



## dfkt

You can't turn it off with the E3. With the E5 it's a touch of a button.


----------



## i_don't_know

Yeah, that settles it. I NEED to get the E5. I hope it won't impair SQ or clarity at all. Can't have it ruining the sound of my HA-RX700's!


----------



## GnaM

Just got the E3. Definitely kicks the sound up a notch, particularly in terms of bass, particularly if like me you've got low-bass headphones like HD 280's. For the ultra-low price I think it's worth it.

 However, it still leaves something to be desired compared to my home rig (which is not very sophisticated at all, just an old cheap Sony stereo with no amp) so I'm already jonesing for a more serious entry level amp like caffeine or PAv2.

 I would say the E3 is definitely worth it if you know you won't be able to afford or won't want a pricier amp for some time, or if you really can't stand the increased size of other amps. On the other hand, if you think you might consider a pricier amp in the near future and you've got a bit of money saved up, I think you might be best off just skipping the Fiio and going straight for a $60-100 model.

 Then again, I haven't tried any other amps, so I can't say how much better the sound is on more expensive amps compared to the price.


----------



## Seidhepriest

It is noticeably "dumber" than a $25 CMoy amp. High frequency detail is lacking, not much space. So yes, better skip the FiiO E3 and go for something better, even the cheapest CMoy amp.

 The E3 looks more like an "earbud amp", designed to boost the part of frequency response that bundled earbuds aren't that good with.


----------



## TheBigJim

Hello everyone,
 Im a bit new, been looking at all this for a while now. I have recently got a Clip 4gb, the sound is awesome and im very happy with it. However i have noticed that the maximum volume is a bit lower than i would like. I just wish it had about three more steps increasing it. Would adding this E3 amp bring the sound up that little bit more? Im using Senheiser PX-100 headphones with it. Would a Penguinamp caffiene be a better bet? I really just want to increase the volume a small amount.

 Any help would be great> Anyone else notice the volume is a little low on the Sansa Clip 4gb?


----------



## Seidhepriest

The FiiO E3 doesn't have a volume control. It won't boost the loudness, likely just add some volume (power, punchiness, etc.). It does a ~+3dB boost under 1000 Hz, boosting the lower midrange. 

 A CMoy amp will also improve sound clarity, the E3 can make things somewhat "square", less fluid, and it's not as good as a CMoy with the upper midrange/high frequencies.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seidhepriest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The FiiO E3 doesn't have a volume control. It won't boost the loudness, likely just add some volume (power, punchiness, etc.). It does a ~+3dB boost under 1000 Hz, boosting the lower midrange._

 

It boosts frequencies below 500Hz (not 1000Hz) by +3dB, and it boosts the overall source volume by about +7 to +8 dB (i.e. twice as loud for most human ears).


----------



## Seidhepriest

FiiO E3 Headphone Amplifier Review

 - there's the review with the frequency response graph... Shows a +3 boost at 50 Hz or so, +1 at 500, but then test results can differ...

 Maybe those were just the headphones around here, but it couldn't boost the loudness for the K-240S by much. Sure it gave them a bit of a kick in the low area, but then everything else lagged severely. The OVC HC1000 can't get much loudness boost out of the E3 between them and the T2 either, they just start distorting at loudness 34-36, the excessive power of the bass boost makes them suffer...


----------



## dfkt

I wrote that review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took the middle of the lower shelf (500Hz) for what the E3 does. It's a matter of interpretation, indeed. The 100-1000Hz range shows a rather wide Q factor.

 I don't know about the K240S, but I noticed a volume boost with my HD650 as well, maybe not as much as with efficient IEMs, but still noticeable with wimpy sources like a Sansa Clip.

 I measured the 7-8dB boost with no phone attached, directly into a sound card, so that's a bit of a "theoretical" result. Anyways, doesn't matter if 16 or 300 Ohm phones, they all got a volume boost from my FiiO, audible with my ears. Interesting that you got such different results regarding the volume boost.


----------



## Seidhepriest

The K-240S did get boosted to a mildly listenable level from the T2/E3, but it still wasn't enough for them to isolate from traffic noise. 

 HC1000 do get a boost, but there're a couple problems here...

 First, the E3 tends to inject a lot of power into bass, so the poor 30mm diaphragms distort at slightly more than the loudness/power input the T2 can provide by itself. So the T2 needs a bit of a "bass drop" EQ to make the HC1000 work with the FiiO E3. And T2's EQ isn't that great, it adds another bit of artificiality.

 Second, it really sounds "squarish" - there's not enough fluidity in the upper midrange and treble, everything tends towards "static" sines. A switch to a cheap CMoy amp brought more fluidity to the sound and brought out the space (which is mostly provided by precise high-frequency drawing). So it looks like the E3 "undersamples" - its transistor setup is not fine enough for the higher frequencies. And of course by comparison to the Minibox-D with its 40-KHz "audio" bandwidth, beautifully defined space and details, the E3 is just a plastic box.

 In summary, what you get is what you pay for... An amp with a built-in bass boost (might be helpful for some setups, won't be that great for when bass isn't lacking) and not very precise harmonic drawing.


----------



## Seidhepriest

Oh, and yes, it's an old sound editing habit to refer to the affected range by the Q width...

 The K-240 result is not that surprising, as the K-240 like a lot of power evenly distributed over the whole frequency range.

 Denon AH-D1000 did get a boost, but it's not that significant... it certainly isn't 7-8 dB, more of a 2-4 dB boost, and most improvements are in a more effortless soundstage and dynamics. At the cost of that "squarishness" in sound and prodding the lower midrange & bass over everything else. Most of that volume boost seems to go into the "punchiness" somehow, not into a clarity across the whole range, as with a CMoy amp...


----------



## maclovin'

I'm thinking of picking one of these up for myself, but I have a question about my setup. I have an iPod touch(1st gen), and 2 week old UE Metro.fi 200's(which I absolutely love already). I don't want to buy these because I'm not happy with the current sound I am getting, I just want to see what _more_ I could get out of them. Any opinions??


----------



## psyllium

Give it a go...$8 is not too much to spend after all


----------



## maclovin'

Will it do anything for me though? I realize it's only $8, but I'm trying desperately not to turn into one of _you_ lol.


----------



## Keithpgdrb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *maclovin'* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will it do anything for me though? I realize it's only $8, but I'm trying desperately not to turn into one of you lol._

 

it will boost the bass and bring down the treble a bit. if you think your cans could use that, spend the $8. if not, be happy in aural bliss.


----------



## maclovin'

Alright, thanks for the help....I'll probably just keep them the way they are then, like I said, I think they sound amazing already.


----------



## xz123

My brother wants to buy himself an Ipod (Nano 3rd or 4th generation). Is there any way to improve its sound? (Or are those not too bad? Haven't personally listened to one since ages)
 I thought about a FiiO E3 and CX300 for him, but it seems like low impedance headphones have a problem here.
 Would it make sense to use one of those Ipods with a FiiO and some other (which?) In Ears? I want him to have at least _some_ kind of nice listening experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately he's not too happy to spend much money - headphones no more than 40-50 $, the amp (if one would make sense) would be a gift from me, so no more than 50-70$ here.


----------



## Dublo7

Where are you guys ordering this E5 from?


----------



## Zida

since getting my ATH-ANC7's ive set up an EQ boosting bass and mids a little bit, as well as a little bit of treble (sort of a ratio of like 4:2:1), and i don't have a line out, on my DAP. Would you recommend i get a Fiio E3? (it would be extra helpful to me if someone has actually tried the Fiio with the ANC7's


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_since getting my ATH-ANC7's ive set up an EQ boosting bass and mids a little bit, as well as a little bit of treble (sort of a ratio of like 4:2:1), and i don't have a line out, on my DAP. Would you recommend i get a Fiio E3? (it would be extra helpful to me if someone has actually tried the Fiio with the ANC7's_

 

The ANC7 are already internally amplified, so I wouldn't use a Fiio on them.


----------



## Zida

ah, thank you


----------



## Ronald Lee

yup...gt myself a fiio, very impressed with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 but still like my ibasso and iqube.


----------



## necropimp

i'll have to get one of these... wish i would have heard of them earlier


----------



## oli_ramsay

Don't suppose any has use one with Klipsch Custom 1's? I'm planning on getting an E3 and if it improves the bass, then I'll get the E5 along with the SoundMagic PL30's from mp4nation


----------



## clownzee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dublo7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where are you guys ordering this E5 from?_

 

U can either go to mp4nation.net or dealextreme.com

 those are the common 2 that pple use here..,


----------



## Ad Rock

I can't wait to give the E5 a try. $20 for a mini-amp, how can you go wrong?


----------



## graj08

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ad Rock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't wait to give the E5 a try. $20 for a mini-amp, how can you go wrong?_

 

I'm thinking the same thing...even if it turns out to be crap(I don't think it will) having a VERY portable amp would come in handy sometimes.


----------



## mattesteez

how do you think the Fiio amp will sound with an audio technica ad500? I like the sound, but it does lack some bass at times. Does the fiio amp roll off the mids in trebles in exchange for more bass? 

audio-technica ATH-AD500 @ HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears

 thanks!


----------



## AVALover5498

Hmmm, this amp looks interesting. I mean for 20 bucks, can you go wrong?

 -Chris-


----------



## chinesekiwi

See, I stupidly lucky as in there is a guy who's an official Fiio supplier here in NZ:

HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER FiiO E5 THE WORLDS LATEST for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand

 Tempted to click buy now however if it goes over $40, it's buy now!

 Very tempted!!!

 US$23 = $40 NZ so for $10 more, I don't see why not....

 But I'm a cheapskate so.....
 Don't make me do it!


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't make me do it!_

 

Dooooo eeeeeet! *eggs you on*


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_See, I stupidly lucky as in there is a guy who's an official Fiio supplier here in NZ:

HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER FiiO E5 THE WORLDS LATEST for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand

 Tempted to click buy now however if it goes over $40, it's buy now!

 Very tempted!!!

 US$23 = $40 NZ so for $10 more, I don't see why not....

 But I'm a cheapskate so.....
 Don't make me do it!_

 

Go on just do it! 
 As a fellow New Zealander you know the Government takes the top 12.5% as a Goods and Service Tax and our favourite Auction site takes another 8% and the Credit Card people take another 2%. The purpose of the forum is not to promote oneself but to further the cause of audio but I reckon if you can find us we will be able to find our pencil sharpener.


----------



## thomasshi

just got a white E3 from DealExtreme

 pair with Head-direct RE2 and Sansa E250 now

 pretty impressive

 It boosts the volume a little bit.

 Bass is fuller, soundstage is a bit wider.


----------



## Wen707

The cheapest place I can find is 10.95 from ebay, link


----------



## ClieOS

Dealextreme have them for less than $9 with free shipping.


----------



## jm50

mp4nation have the E3 on special at the moment, $7.65 shipped
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nationite Edition Fiio E3 Portable Headphone Amp (Black) [NE-Fiio-E3] - $7.65 : MP4 Nation!, :: Low Priced MP4, MP3 Players and the latest scoop on the newest MP4 Player


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jm50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mp4nation have the E3 on special at the moment, $7.65 shipped
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Put back in the shipping fee ($2) than it might not be such a great deal.


----------



## jm50

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Put back in the shipping fee ($2) than it might not be such a great deal._

 

Shipping fee?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jm50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shipping fee?_

 

Oh, you are right, it is on free shipping special.

 Free or not, I personally can't recommend Mp4Nation to anyone (at least not for now). They shipped my order more than a month ago and I still haven't seen it yet - the worst part is the tracking number they gave me say the shipping destination is Africa, which is *only* a few thousand miles away from my house. I emailed them about the problem and they told me the shipping is correct. After a whole months of waiting I can only conclude that someone in Africa is probably enjoying my gears now. I think I'll email them again to follow up and hopefully they'll give me a more sensible answer. Let see how that goes...


----------



## ClieOS

Got a reply from Mp4Nation and they say they will resend the order. Kudos for their service!


----------



## jm50

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got a reply from Mp4Nation and they say they will resend the order. Kudos for their service!_

 

Good news, sounds like you will finally get your hands on the E5


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jm50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good news, sounds like you will finally get your hands on the E5
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I already got sourced two E5 while waiting, Mp4Nation's will make the third


----------



## ollyspalding

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Henmyr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also have big problems with static and pops. I've measured it and (if I've measured correctly), the DC it puts out when I plug in headphones into it or when I plug it into the portable player with headphones already plugged in is not healthy for the headphones. 

 My comments should be somewhere in the beginning/middle of the thread. Since the pops started appearing, I've stopped using it. I have no idea why this is happening. The highest DC spike I've measured from it was over 1V DC, and that is not very healthy (or correct me someone)._

 

Has anyone else experienced feedback and distortion problems with their fiio amp?

 I have been searching the web to see if other customers had problems, which lead me here and some older posts...

 I recently purchased an E5 unit (used with a Nano 4G/Sennheiser PCX 450) and had been very happy with it until I started having problems with heavy distortion, pops and bangs in the sound signal - to the point it becomes unlistenable. It's a very strange problem, which starts when the E5 is connected and seems to be due to the minijack, either it moving...or something else! If I connect my headphones directly to the Nano the problem persists, but if I then turn everything off for a period of time (as in 10 minutes +) the sound goes back to normal. 

 That makes me wonder whether the jack is the problem or whether the E5 somehow passes some kind of signal or distortion back into the Nano? Is that possible? I have noticed that the E5 is not very well shielded, so perhaps some feedback is being passed 'backwards' as part of the amplification process?

 I wonder if I should plump for a (more expensive) ibasso?


----------



## cmd.olkslc

guys...can fiio E3 drive HD600??


----------



## KTamas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cmd.olkslc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_guys...can fiio E3 drive HD600??_

 

No.


----------



## Henmyr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ollyspalding* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone else experienced feedback and distortion problems with their fiio amp?

 I have been searching the web to see if other customers had problems, which lead me here and some older posts...

 I recently purchased an E5 unit (used with a Nano 4G/Sennheiser PCX 450) and had been very happy with it until I started having problems with heavy distortion, pops and bangs in the sound signal - to the point it becomes unlistenable. It's a very strange problem, which starts when the E5 is connected and seems to be due to the minijack, either it moving...or something else! If I connect my headphones directly to the Nano the problem persists, but if I then turn everything off for a period of time (as in 10 minutes +) the sound goes back to normal. 

 That makes me wonder whether the jack is the problem or whether the E5 somehow passes some kind of signal or distortion back into the Nano? Is that possible? I have noticed that the E5 is not very well shielded, so perhaps some feedback is being passed 'backwards' as part of the amplification process?

 I wonder if I should plump for a (more expensive) ibasso?_

 

Does it pop while you play music or only when you plug and unplug anything in your chain? My fiio does not distort while playing, it only pops when I plug/unplug anything.

 It could just be the battery that is low (but you have probably tried to charge it).


----------



## jimmyl930

Has anyone tried the Fiio with Grado SR-80s?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyl930* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried the Fiio with Grado SR-80s?_

 

Fiio E3 can drive my MS-1 and RS-1 but it's less detailed and the soundstage is smaller than a fresh out of the box iBasso T4 or a Travagans Colors.


----------



## Xan7hos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ollyspalding* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone else experienced feedback and distortion problems with their fiio amp?

 I have been searching the web to see if other customers had problems, which lead me here and some older posts...

 I recently purchased an E5 unit (used with a Nano 4G/Sennheiser PCX 450) and had been very happy with it until I started having problems with heavy distortion, pops and bangs in the sound signal - to the point it becomes unlistenable. It's a very strange problem, which starts when the E5 is connected and seems to be due to the minijack, either it moving...or something else! If I connect my headphones directly to the Nano the problem persists, but if I then turn everything off for a period of time (as in 10 minutes +) the sound goes back to normal. 

 That makes me wonder whether the jack is the problem or whether the E5 somehow passes some kind of signal or distortion back into the Nano? Is that possible? I have noticed that the E5 is not very well shielded, so perhaps some feedback is being passed 'backwards' as part of the amplification process?

 I wonder if I should plump for a (more expensive) ibasso?_

 

I definitely have this problem as well. From a Sansa Clip -> Fiio E5 -> KSC75, i notice there is the feintest echo/reverb/distortion what have you occuring, which is very distracting. This happens actually sporadically, so it might be an mechanical issue.

 My advice to you is try playing with the volumes of your source and the amp and see if you can minimize the problem. 

 IMO committing to Fiio E5 will most likely set a course for you to purchase something of higher quality, and eventually something of even greater quality. FiiO E5 is a GOOD start especially for its price.

 If you do go with iBasso, check out the For Sale forum, you'll get a good price for some very decent iBasso amps. Or you might consider going the CMOY or PA2V2 route, which I'm currently doing (PA2v2)


----------



## what?

anyone know of a product (fiberglass/liquid plastic) or something, that i could encapsulate this amp in, to make it basically indistructable?






  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's some higher resolution photos of the innards:














_


----------



## rehban

I would just like the echo the problems others are having with the distortion on the E5. It is very clear and not faint at all when plugged into a USB port to charge, however it can be quite random. Sometimes when I am first charging it it will make loud crackling noises then drown out, providing a mellow "hum" in the background.

 Either way, I have yet to experience this problem plugged in. 

 I wish there was a better amp for not much more usd I could leave plugged in all the time but this will have to do for now.


----------



## JuStlcE

How's the Fiio with Super.fi5 pro


----------



## ChrisDeeson

whats better

 E3 

 or 

 E5


----------



## Ricardo Dawkins

E5


----------



## swanlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehban* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would just like the echo the problems others are having with the distortion on the E5. It is very clear and not faint at all when plugged into a USB port to charge, however it can be quite random. Sometimes when I am first charging it it will make loud crackling noises then drown out, providing a mellow "hum" in the background.

 Either way, I have yet to experience this problem plugged in. 

 I wish there was a better amp for not much more usd I could leave plugged in all the time but this will have to do for now._

 

why do you want it plugged in all time? seems silly as that is what the battery is for so you don't need it plugged in all the time.


----------



## starnerd67

Does the e5 work well if you mostly listen to classical music ?

 Or would a bsg cmoy be better for that ???


----------



## Sw33t.Shuga.Ray

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyl930* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried the Fiio with Grado SR-80s?_

 

(on techno-rock)
 yea...it helps a bit-noticable...the mids and highs are more forward (ipod mini)
 no bass boost..some distortion if on
 adds more punch


----------



## shubhangam

What's better to be paired with the Phonak PFEs, E3 or E5? (with an iPod Touch 1g)

 Thanks!~


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I find that while the E3 has a pleasant sound it removes details and soundstage from the original sound. People have reported that the E5 doesn't have that problem. Or, spend a little more for an iBasso T4 and line out dock if you need something small.


----------



## Trancer

Can anyone report whether the E5 is a good purchase? I have some AD700's that im looking to amp from the PC. Strongly considering this one!


----------



## Seidhepriest

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trancer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone report whether the E5 is a good purchase? I have some AD700's that im looking to amp from the PC. Strongly considering this one!_

 

That'd be the cheap setup, yes. BTW, knowing folks advise against driving headphones straight from an unamplified soundcard line output (not the amplified speaker/headphone output), supposedly that can kill the line out with time.

 As for "good purchase"... This thread is at page 41, isn't it?


----------



## lweijs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seidhepriest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That'd be the cheap setup, yes. BTW, knowing folks advise against driving headphones straight from an unamplified soundcard line output (not the amplified speaker/headphone output), supposedly that can kill the line out with time.

 As for "good purchase"... This thread is at page 41, isn't it?




_

 

Any proof of this? probably just a myth


----------



## Seidhepriest

Nah, sounds real. Likely something to do with capacitors... 

 Though most soundcards nowadays will have amplified outputs anyway, including those Realtek onboard audio setups... Usually there're just three standard jacks on a motherboard, microphone in, line in, speaker/headphone out. And by the volume of headphones plugged into the output jack, it's amplified...

 Soundcards with an unamplified line out only are the ones in risk, but hey - where are you going to find one nowadays?


----------



## lweijs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seidhepriest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nah, sounds real. Likely something to do with capacitors... 

 Though most soundcards nowadays will have amplified outputs anyway, including those Realtek onboard audio setups... Usually there're just three standard jacks on a motherboard, microphone in, line in, speaker/headphone out. And by the volume of headphones plugged into the output jack, it's amplified...

 Soundcards with an unamplified line out only are the ones in risk, but hey - where are you going to find one nowadays?_

 

So I got nothing to worry about with my soundcard? (signature ).


----------



## a19als

[size=medium]E5 is better! E3 only louder....nothing improve!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size]


----------



## genseric

hi guys, 
 can E5 drive a HD25-1 ?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *genseric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi guys, 
 can E5 drive a HD25-1 ?_

 

Sure. Why not?


----------



## Adamora

Odd, my FiiO E3 has no hiss whatsoever... *just got it*


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Adamora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Odd, my FiiO E3 has no hiss whatsoever... *just got it*_

 

Well, the AD700 are 32Ohm, 98dB/mW - quite similar specs to my HFI-780, which also don't hiss with the E3. It only starts getting bad with lower impedance and higher sensitivity. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Adamora

Woo! and what about that 75ohm adapter that supposedly gives you an infinite sound stage and amazing sound (coupled with the E3)


----------



## dfkt

I don't think an impedance adapter will make much of a difference with your phones - it doesn't with my HFI-780.


----------



## Adamora

theres a thread about it :3 look around ^-^


----------



## dfkt

All I can say is that adding either 30 or 70 ohm resistance to my HFI doesn't make a difference with the FiiO (except making it quieter, of course)... maybe it does something with your AD700, but I doubt it's going to be a big difference.


----------



## Adamora

thats what im saying, the effect is supposedly great on the AD700


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All I can say is that adding either 30 or 70 ohm resistance to my HFI doesn't make a difference with the FiiO (except making it quieter, of course)... maybe it does something with your AD700, but I doubt it's going to be a big difference._

 

I liked mr grumpy better than Hank Hill - sorry.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I liked mr grumpy better than Hank Hill - sorry._

 

Heheh, it's just a test.. think I'll revert to Mr. Rude.


----------



## Adamora

wah, im getting heavy interference in a place crowded with people using mobiles!!! its an antenna! any way to shield my Fiio?


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Adamora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wah, im getting heavy interference in a place crowded with people using mobiles!!! its an antenna! any way to shield my Fiio?_

 


 You need an E5


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I liked mr grumpy better than Hank Hill - sorry._

 

x2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *geob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You need an E5_

 

My E5 still picks up interference from phones but it's not as bad, I have to be pretty well right next to the phone to notice. Could probably line the inside of the amp with some electrical tape or something to cut down a bit more if I cared enough, but I don't


----------



## jason110

hi all, can E3 drive bijou3?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jason110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi all, can E3 drive bijou3?_

 

Though I won't pair a bassy IEM like Bijou3 with the bass boosted E3 - sure, E3 can drive Bijou3 from headphone-out, but you might not like the end result.


----------



## jason110

thx for ur reply!


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jason110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thx for ur reply!_

 

Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry for your wallet!


----------



## jason110

it's ok, E3 not so expensive..hehe


----------



## Ratzilla

I just got the E5...it sounds great!!!


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jason110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it's ok, E3 not so expensive..hehe_

 

Oh, you just wait...it starts at a simple E3...then becomes an iBasso...then a Headsix...then you're wondering where your paycheck went, you could've swore you just got paid but you're broke! But man do those HD800s sound nice...


----------



## jason110

lol, so u all stop poison me!
 haha


----------



## langulo91

how would the fiio e5 do with the Audio-Technica ATH-M50 and my iphone?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I personally don't feel my iPhone 3G needs an amp because headphone out is so good, but if you do use an amp with it, then it makes sense to use one that sounds better than the the built-in amp. The E5 with iPhone and line out dock is not going to be an improvement in sound, although it does offer more power. However, I was surprised at how much better the inexpensive E5 sounds vs the E3 that I bought my son. But in comparing the E5 to the iBasso T4, I found the T4 to offer more detail, ambience and soundstage - it was just as big of an upgrade over the E5 as the E5 was over the E3 (but the E3 takes away from the sound and should be avoided). Even then, an iPhone 3G can play my HD600 to medium volumes very cleanly and transparently, just not to loud volumes. So I just say no to an amp when I don't need it.


----------



## nyjets28

e5 is great especially for the price. i have it set up with my clip as gym setup and imo does improve the sound a bit (especially with the bass boost). it can't hurt to try it out, esp for only $20.


----------



## langulo91

thanks for the answers


----------



## Jazz9

Nevermind


----------



## jjsoviet

What would be a good choice for my HD 555's, the E3 or the E5? The difference in price in the Philippines is a bit big (500 pesos for E3 and 1200 pesos for E5). I would like to try out the E3's before buying a dedicated amp. Will the annoying hiss that you speak of be heard in my HD 555's? Will there be a significant improvement on the sound quality and soundstage? Thanks.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I would not recommend the E3 to anyone, as it decreases the detail and soundstage that you get from your source. The E5 didn't seem to take anything away from the sound like the E3. It is also noisier than the E5.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would not recommend the E3 to anyone, as it decreases the detail and soundstage that you get from your source. The E5 didn't seem to take anything away from the sound like the E3. It is also noisier than the E5._

 

So, the E5 is a better buy than the E3? Ok then.


----------



## gameprey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What would be a good choice for my HD 555's, the E3 or the E5? The difference in price in the Philippines is a bit big (500 pesos for E3 and 1200 pesos for E5). I would like to try out the E3's before buying a dedicated amp. Will the annoying hiss that you speak of be heard in my HD 555's? Will there be a significant improvement on the sound quality and soundstage? Thanks._

 

I do love the E5's bass boost... It seems to fill in exactly what's missing from the HD555s (to me).


----------



## jjsoviet

Nice. I wonder what the E5 would do to my bass-heavy HD 437? It clearly lacks detail, so I may use the amp on my 437 more. And if I would use the bass boost option on my HD 555, will it degrade the treble and midrange in any way? I want a significant increase of bass, but not to the point that it would flood out the detail.


----------



## Tordenskjold

Question: Would the E3 (or E5) be able to boost the signal of my Sansa Fuze enough to drive the AKG K601 (120 Ohm/101dB/mW) or the K701 (62 Ohm/105 dB/mW) ?


----------



## mobbaddict

No it's just a volume boost with the Sansas, nothing more. Even a Headsix couldn't drive my DT880 out of my Sansa Clip. You need a lot of dynamic with this kind of cans.


----------



## hifidk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tordenskjold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Question: Would the E3 (or E5) be able to boost the signal of my Sansa Fuze enough to drive the AKG K601 (120 Ohm/101dB/mW) or the K701 (62 Ohm/105 dB/mW) ?_

 

Right, E5 wouldn't be sufficient to drive hard to drive full-size headphones (especially K601/701). I think they are good for easy to drive full-size or IEMs.


----------



## Tordenskjold

I'd use it mostly at home but I don't want to buy another pair for mobile use, so the mobile amp wouldn't have to drive the phones to their limit, I just want it to drive them at sufficient volume at the Sansa to use outside as well.
 as long as it sounds better than a pair of ~50€ phones I'd be ok with it.


----------



## mobbaddict

You'll probably have plenty of volume. Maybe the K601 would be a safer choice for an unamped use though (?).


----------



## Sayajin

Just to let you know, the E3 got a follower sort of a re-brand/fake.
 Insigna HPA-3
http://www.kmelectronics.no/bysvis.pl?niva1=Norsk

 I was visit a larger electronic store here in Denmark yesterday were I to surprise found this one besides earphones. Almost unknown here.
 Seem to be one that to find in Scandinavia area were I am, especially in Norway were the link directs to.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mobbaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You'll probably have plenty of volume. Maybe the K601 would be a safer choice for an unamped use though (?)._

 

No, the K601 would be an extremely poor choice to use unamped, with a fiio, or even a better quality portable amp, as are most (not all) full-sized headphones for audiophile listening. There are some exceptions (Grados sound excellent with quality portables for example), but few. There are many quality portable headphones that benefit from portable amps, and you can often get better sound with a good portable headphone and amp combo than trying to make a high-impedance and/or low sensitivity headphone sound good with a portable amp.


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, the K601 would be an extremely poor choice to use unamped, with a fiio, or even a better quality portable amp, as are most (not all) full-sized headphones for audiophile listening. There are some exceptions (Grados sound excellent with quality portables for example), but few. There are many quality portable headphones that benefit from portable amps, and you can often get better sound with a good portable headphone and amp combo, than trying to make a high-impedance and/or low sensitivity headphone sound good with a portable amp._

 

This. The K601 are probably the worst headphones I've heard out of a portable amp relative to how they sound from a decent amp. They absolutely lack all clarity and authority when they are underpowered. You'll get better SQ from a cheaper portable phone running unamped.


----------



## Kpalsm

OT, but how does the Grado sound signature compare to the Shure sound signature? I own a pair of E4c's and love them, I'd like to have the same detail in a pair of bigger cans. I assume they're similar? If so I may get a pair, maybe some MS1's instead, and use em around town once in a while


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sayajin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just to let you know, the E3 got a follower sort of a re-brand/fake...._

 

FiiO already knows about the knockoff (some are rebrand while some ain't). But instead of legal action (they have alI the proper I.P. protection), it will be easier just to move ahead with new, much harder to copy design.


----------



## minusflo

I also have the E3. My observation is that it mates well with most earphones and not all IEMs. I have tried it with Apple earphones, Iriver/Sennheiser MX400, and Sony PSP earphones. With these, there is a pleasant boost in the bass region and makes those earphones shine. They sounded like big headphones with low bass impact and the high notes clearly present. There is not much change in soundstage. Moreover, when I mated it with my Audio-Technica ATH-C501 earphones, it was a perfect match. The ATH-C501 sounded impressive much like my Sony V6. Low and tight bass and very smooth, clear and silky midrange/treble.

 I think Fiio really intended the E3 to improve the sound of earphones bundled with cheap mp3/mp4 players. They have done a very good job in this aspect!

 Minusflo


----------



## stephen027

Just ordered one as my first venture into portable amps.


----------



## G_T_J

I've just decided to buy a portable amp for my headphones.I own Altec Lansing's UHP306 IEMs.
 Question is, Fiio 3, Fiio 5 or any other better(at this price range) alternative? Does the Fiio 5 a real upgrade of Fiio 3? I'm also delivering the 'Fischer Audio Eterna' from day to day. Would 'eternas' sound better amped?
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## dfkt

Depends also on the player you use, more often than not an amp like the FiiO E5 doesn't make any difference at all, and the E3 can very likely make it all sound worse.


----------



## G_T_J

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Depends also on the player you use, more often than not an amp like the FiiO E5 doesn't make any difference at all, and the E3 can very likely make it all sound worse._

 

I'm using the Ipod touch 32GB and I'm delivering Fischer audio eterna from day to day.


----------



## mipf

i actually find E3 + KSC75 a good combo..

 E3 tames the shrilling highs in KSC75 and gives an awesome punch in the bass. With Samsung's YPT10 DNSE(club preset), theres no problem in soundstage loss and the mids came out cleanly as its lacking in the Ksc75. Hissing problem is not noticeable.

 Just perfect to my preference.

 Well, iem on the other hand is not quite a good combo. I like Pl11 unamp(e3)..


----------



## vapman

I'm on a tight student budget so I am penny pinching like mad. I want some amplification so I was looking at FiiO stuff. I'm using my laptop (foobar/FLAC) with a Behringer UCA202 to drive my Ultrasone HFI-580's. Does anybody use Ultrasones with their FiiOs? I want to know if this is an investment that will definitely be worth the money, and the difference in sound quality will be clear enough to justify the purchase.


----------



## Scud77

Hi evryone i'm a newbee here !!!
  i just ordered a fiio E5 (£13 incl car charger) after reading some of the pages/mini reviews here, so thanks.
  my main listening devices are ipod classic 160gb and a pair of bose triprt in ear headphones although the other pair's of headphones i will use (less often) is either senhieser px100 or my audio technica ath pro5 my main question is should I expect a bit more volume aswell as a bit better sound ? and any recomendations on if i should buy anything else such as a better wire to go between the ipod and the fiio? I know I will find out soon enough but I was just wondering anyway.


----------



## Jack C

If you are going to be using the E5 with an iPod, I recommend a LOD cable to feed the E5 with the line-out signal from your iPod.
   
  Jack


----------



## Scud77

thank's i have just read the thread on the fiio L1 lod cable and have ordered one (£5 e-bay)
  although i think when i buy some new headphones (probably audio technica ath ad700) i may also buy an ibasso cable at the same time. thanks for the advice.


----------



## maximosa

Hi guys and gals,
   
  I am very tempted to buy a FiiO E5 as the price is so good on Amazon and it looks very small and neat. The only problem is, I don't have any particularly suitable portable headphones. I currently own a pair of Jays a-jays 3s IEMs but would like to purchase a pair of portable headphones as well and need your recommendations. I looked at the audio technica ES7s but read a lot about them being uncomfortable and prone to scratching - not great in a portable phone. ES55s look good but I don't know if they would isolate sound well as they are so small - although they did win the What HiFi award recently (that may mean nothing!) - anyone own these? Sennheiser seem to have a vast selection as well.
   
  Criteria:
  Budget - around £100 ($160)
  Portable and strong
  Works well with FiiO E5 (with line out from iPod Touch 2G)
  Good sound isolation
   
  Any help or recommendations would be more than appreciated.


----------



## maximosa

[size=medium]I seem to have a real knack for silencing popular threads! 
   
  Nobody got any recommendations for me? What are you all using with your FiiO amps?​[/size]


----------



## dfkt

I'm not using my three FiiO E5 (and two FiiO E3) for anything. If you have a proper player, you don't need them.


----------



## maximosa

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> I'm not using my three FiiO E5 (and two FiiO E3) for anything. If you have a proper player, you don't need them.


 

 So you think my iPod Touch should be good enough on its own? Does using the line out not improve the sound a lot?


----------



## keanders21

I just tried the E7 hooked up to my Ipad with my Grados and it sounds pretty good. Decent for less than $100.


----------



## exec-

do you think an amp is necessary with a Zune HD as player and Phiaton PS200 as IEM ?


----------

